# Demolition Man (1993)



## Annette

Anybody else who enjoyed this film like me? I thought it was brilliant in a 'sad' sort of way. I know some of the things in it were a bit 'lame' but I still thought it ace. Sandra Bullock was good as the cop who enjoyed things of 'old'. Sylvester was good too. Those muscles, how do you explain or write it down how good those muscles look? Fwarrrgghhh. The way good triumphed over Evil in the end was brill.

Annette.


----------



## peachy

hi annette, i liked this film, only one thing though, what were those shells for (haha)...peachy


----------



## Dave

Re: 'Shells' - I can't remember any shells!

Demolition Man (1993)  

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0106697 

Directed by Marco Brambilla.

Writing credits Peter M. Lenkov and Robert Reneau.  

Frozen in 1996, Phoenix, a convicted killer is "thawed" out for parole well into the 21st century. Revived into a crime free society, Phoenix resumes his murderous rampage, and no one can stop him. Spartan, the cop who captured Phoenix in 1996 has also been cryogenically frozen, this time for a crime he didn't commit. In desperation they turn to Spartan to help recapture Phoenix. 
Cue the chases, shoot-outs and general mayhem. If that's what you like, then there's plenty. I want a bit more than that. Now I can understand why Peachy and Annette would like to see Jean-Claude Van Damme do this kind of film, but Silvester Stallone isn't up to it.
If it's a cold wet day, you've broken both your legs, and there's only cricket and cookey programmes on TV, then watch this on video. Otherwise, it might make a good doorstop.

With   
Sylvester Stallone  
Wesley Snipes 
Sandra Bullock 
Nigel Hawthorne


----------



## peachy

hi there david676, he asked what the shell in the toilet were for, and everyone in the room just sort of grinned, never did say what they were meant for...peachy


----------



## Manco

Great film...thought it was fab.     Liked all the cool weapons.


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

the shells...........>falls off chair laughing< i know wat they were for!lol


----------



## Dave

I'll have to rent this film again now, just to remember that scene!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

yeh ............go rent it...........lol
i guarantee u'll laugh......lol


----------



## Annette

Fortunately for me I have this film in my video collection, so when I get the time will have to try and watch it.


annette


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

hehehhe
i wish i was there the first time someone sa that part!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annette

*Nigel Hawthorne*

One of the stars of 'Demolition Man' sadly passed away today. Sir Nigel Hawthorne died of a heart attack while suffering cancer. 

Thought he played a good part in the film. He will be sadly missed. 


annette


----------



## Chilly

*.*

who id he play?.its sda


----------



## Annette

He played Dr Raymond Cocteau. The main baddie of sorts. He was the one who always spoke when Sylvester Stallone swore alot thru the machines.


annette


----------



## Chilly

*Wesley Snipes*

hey who elese thought he did an excellent job in this movie?


----------



## demolition18

*My fan fiction links and plot outlines*

This is the thread for Demolition Man. These are for talks about the movie starring Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes. You could post your saga ideas on this thread too.

*Plot Outline 1:* 

Frozen in 1996, Phoenix, a convicted killer is "thawed" out for parole well into the 21st century. Revived into a crime free society, Phoenix resumes his murderous rampage, and no one can stop him. Spartan, the cop who captured Phoenix in 1996 has also been cryogenically frozen, this time for a crime he didn't commit. In desperation they turn to Spartan to help recapture Phoenix.

*Plot Outline 2:*

John Spartan and his nemisis Simon Phoenix are imprisoned in cryogenic stasis. While in deep freeze John's brain is filled with a love of knitting while Simon gains knowledge in computers, weapons and fighting techniques. The police force of the future is uncapable of apprehending Simon after he escapes and the department is forced to wake John. He must cut his way through the totally different world he has awoken in while at the same time trying to find and capture Simon once and for all.

This movie should have a forum.

There are talks of a Demolition Man 2 and John Cena is casted as John Spartan played by Sylvester Stallone. I have written down my whole idea for a Demolition Man 2. You fans could write more to go to DM 2. 

I want to get this into writer's lounge. I have a reply below with my fan script. That might have to be non profitable due to the copyright law.

I have 3 fan fiction entries to post links to. 

*Demolition Man 2: The Ultimate Showdowns* 

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2337935/1/

*Demolition Man: The Beginning* 

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2337941/1/

*Legacy of San Angeles*

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2352494/1/

I hope that more fans will write Demolition Man fan fiction on that site.


----------



## demolition18

*reviews*

These are reviews by various people all over the world. Those are all the good Demolition Man reviews. 

Review 1 

I was astounded by the creativity by this action film. After being cyrogenically frozen since 1996, Los Angeles' most forceful police officer John Spartan and Los Angeles' most ruthless criminal Simon Phoenix, have been brought back for the fight of the galaxy! Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes are dynamite. Phoenix (Snipes) has been brought back to assassinate a homeless rebel leader and Spartan (Stallone) has been brought back to stop the sadistic man. Oh my word! Phoenix learned martial arts and curses up a storm at a bank machine. I know the feeling! But, a censoring program will not allow Phoenix to swear and he gets even more upset. Hostility! The year now is 2032 and San Diego and Los Angeles have been merged as San Angeles. It is a time of peace and 'be well' amongst society. Unfortunately, all of the smiley faces have been introduced to Phoenix and Spartan! Phoenix goes to a museum and gets some artillery. Spartan follows and they fight to the finish. Spartan took time to get used to the 'new' times. He swears plenty, wants to eat meat and doesn't understand Sandra Bullock. The mayor of San Angeles dresses in bed sheets and told Spartan to 'be well' when he was angry. Spartan's response is ultimate and forever will be memorable. You'll have to see it to live it! This movie made me want to go back in time and see it for the first time again. Too bad there weren't any special features on the DVD. But, it's ok, this movie is a masterpiece and was overlooked at every awards ceremony. Rip-roaring entertainment that anybody would love. I saw this movie when I was nine-years-old and I will watch this movie forever. 

Review 2

No wait!?! I always get that song title mixed up with The Eurthymics 'Missionary Man'...
I also got this DVD mixed up with one with a commentary and theatrical trailer!! 
Which was missing from my one purchased in New Zealand. South Pacific buyers BEWARE when buying locally!!
Read what is offered on the back not what is listed on the inside!! Same packaging - Different DVD...
And for the first time in all my viewings of this action favorite - did I hear 'Pizza Hut' dubbed over Stallones obvious visual pronunciation of 'Taco Bell'!!
....

Speaking of yummies!?! Did Ms Bullock ...ever look so appealing in a movie!?!?! Wow!! Stallone was great!! Funny and charming as ever... Definitely one of his best!! Even the kid selling it to me had to smile and comment accordingly... 'Great movie!!'

Wesley Snipes was hilarious!!

I loved this film from 'wo to go'... only the other way round - cos we all know ' go' comes first and 'wo' comes at the end... Which is now!!  

Review 3 

John Spartan did not do the crime but he did do the time (30 years in a cryogenics facility to be exact). All of that changes one day when the authorities in power the Police Department of San Angles lets him out. 
The only catch is that his arch nemesis 
(a certain psychopath named Simon Phoenix) has escaped from prison. 

How will Spartan survive in a world of (as is so aptly termed in the movie) a bunch of robed sissies" With expressions like "Murder Death Kill" and "Her life force was terminated" and "Be Well". This language really ticks me off. 

My impression-This what I consider to be the last good Sylvester Stallone movie. He has had a couple of decent ones since, but not many that can pull off the difficult task of being action packed and funny. 
I also happen to love Dennis Leery. Even though if I were being honest I'd have to say he stole a good deal of his material from the late-great Bill Hicks. 

Leary's performance along with Snipes provide some badly needed comic relief. Along with the action that makes this one of the better sci-fi movies of the 90s. 

Review 4

This action-flick is an excellent satire, spoofing such themes as "political correctness", "moral correctness", & extremes in philosophy & thought, within the context of a live-action "comic-book"-type of story. Of course, it also has exciting, well-paced action sequences & fun (because they're so dopey) one-liners. The producers even manage to pull off obvious plugs for their sponsors in a funny, yet (ironically) plausible way. (Taco Bell is the ONLY restaurant left in "the future!" I also wonder if Armor Hot-Dogs & frozen vegetable & dog-food companies also sponsored, since their jingles are the "hit songs" in the future. Well, popular "oldies" at least, according to Sandra Bullock's character.)

Two reasons why I didn't give it 5 Stars:

First, Stallone's daughter is mentioned yet that matter is never resolved. (Why mention something if you won't follow through?)

Second, since this is done in a "comic-book" style, as a personal preference, I would have liked to have seen Snipes' death left somewhat "ambiguous" (so he can come back & plague Stallone in a sequel!) That's just a preference, though.

Of interest: The whole "Rip Van Winkle" frozen-cryogenic plot device used here is almost repeated in exact detail in "Austin Powers."

Listen for Bullock's reference to Jackie Chan's movies BEFORE he hit it big in the U.S. & is it just me, or does anybody else notice that Wesley Snipes' "Simon Phoenix" character resembles the Joker? --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 5

Sylvester Stallone has been in some really bad movies; most notably Cobra, Oscar, and of course Rhinestone. In 1993, Stallone made a breakthrough, a breakthrough meaning that he made movies that people didn't walk out on! First off that year, he made Cliffhanger, which was a big domestic and worldwide box office success, and then he followed that with Demolition Man, which was his best breakthrough movie since...well, Cliffhanger. 

The movie mixes the usual action with humor. Sandra Bullock cuteness and Wesley Snipes' whacky hairdo and funny one liners makes this movie watchable. Stallone plays bad-boy cop John Spartan who is frozen in time for irresponsibly taking the lives of innocent people after a bust to catch bad guy Simon Phoenix, played by Snipes, who is caught and put in an ice cube also. 36 years later, the world is a much safer place. Crime is at a rate of zero and people are well-behaved. What happens next? Simon Phoenix escapes from his prison and he is out in search of destruction and since there are no equally demented cops to catch this sort of criminal, they release Spartan to pursue him. And the fun begins! Bullock plays the role of a 90's obsessed cop who becomes Stallone's partner. Her quotes are the funniest in the entire film. ... The movie also features funny cameos by Denis Leary and Rob Schneider.

Despite the movie being a mixture of action and comedy and not solely comedy, this is Stallone's funniest role to date.

The DVD features only include the trailer and shot-by-shot commentary by the film's director Marco Brambilla. But for the movie's sake, this DVD is worth keeping!

Review 6

This is an enormously entertaining film that is slyly intelligent, chock full of action, and quite humorous. The time is the future, 2032 AD, the location is California, and the police just ain't what they used to be, as the future is a sanitized, politically correct world, where only the most benign behavior is the standard by which all live. Even bad language is a no no. The police of the future have nothing in common with the police of the past. Guns are outlawed, as is all physical violence. Los Angeles is no more, having merged with San Diego into a new entity known as San Angeles, which is ruled by the architect of the new society, Dr. Raymond Cocteau, who is played with sage aplomb by the late Nigel Hawthorne. He is not, however, all that he seems.

This is, indeed, a "brave, new, world" and Lenina Huxley, played with delicious comic abandon by Sandra Bullock, is a police woman who waxes nostalgic for the past. The LA PD is now the SA PD. Her colleague, Alfredo Garcia, played with Eagle Scout earnestness by Benjamin Bratt, epitomizes the new order of things. He is a dudley do right without the wherewithal to set right what is soon to go wrong. His is a future where everyone's whereabouts are known to the police, as all are tagged with a device that allows the police monitor their whereabouts. His is a future where all obey instantly and civility is the standard of the day. His is a future where all address each other by their full names. His is a future where meat is no longer a food item, the use of salt is illegal, and corporate franchise wars have left Taco Bell to reign supreme as THE restaurant. His is a future where sex is a non-contact activity. 

The violent past intrudes on this sanitized future in the persona of Simon Phoenix, played with over the top abandon by a blond Wesley Snipes, who, like a phoenix arising out of the ashes, is freed from his cryogenic prison and unleashed upon an unprepared SA PD. Clueless in the face of such testosterone charged violence, the SA PD arrange to have twentieth century super lawman John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) released from his own cryogenic prison in hopes that he will be able to deal with the chaotic nature of Simon Phoenix and stop his senselessly violent rampage. Lenina Huxley is teamed up with Spartan in order to help him adjust to this brave new world. She is over the top with happiness at this development, as her fondness for nostalgia will be sated by the opportunity to get up close and personal with a blast from the past.

Needless to say, Spartan and Phoenix clash, as old warriors are wont to do. There is enough violence, mayhem, and action to satisfy the most die hard fans of this genre. What happens will not disappoint the viewer, as old scores are settled, inequitable situations are righted, and a brave new world gets a little fine tuning for the better. This action flick, sci-fi crossover does not fail to entertain, and it does so more intelligently than most films in this genre. Make no mistake, however, while Wesley Snipes gives her a run for her money, it is Sandra Bullock who steals the show with her drolly delivered dialogue, her deft comedic timing and innate charm. Sylvester Stallone, as wooden as ever, is not even a blip on the radar. --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 7 

Sylvester Stallone is John Spartan, the infamous "Demolition Man" of the LA PD, a one man SWAT team with more brawn than brains. In the near future, Spartan botches a hostage situation involving a one-man crime wave named Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes). Though Phoenix is caught, all the hostages are killed. Both Phoenix and Spartan are convicted and sentenced to cryogenic suspended animation - Spartan for 40 years, Phoenix forever. Spartan is re-animated in the less near future decades later for an impromptu parole board review. By now, the city is cleaner, neater and much more polite (everybody carries personal locators imbedded in them and are monitored at all times; bad language is punishable; guns are completely outlawed - it's like Singapore and "Rodeo Drive"). Ruled by the sage Dr. Cocteau, everybody speaks in full sentences and call each other by their full name - all the time. In other words - it's a time that neither Phoenix nor Spartan belong in. Mysteriously, Phoenix manages to end run the security devices holding him in - escaping into a future ill-equipped to deal with him. When Phoenix single handedly wipes out a squad of future-cops sent to reel him in, PO Lenina Huxley (Sandra Bullock) comes up with the desperate idea of re-animating Spartan, thinking him the only one capable of taking Phoenix down. Spartan finds the new era a shock - meat is outlawed, corporate franchises operate at every economic level (witness our heroes enjoying an elegant dinner party...at Taco Bell!?!?) and pop-culture is devoted to old commercial jingles. He also finds that plain old poverty survived the brave new world - with a tribe of starving bandits eking out a bare (if un PC existence) in the old LA sewers behind the oddly named Ed Friendly (Denis Leary). While committed to icing Phoenix (for good this time) Spartan also pursues an odd link between Phoenix and the seemingly sage Dr. Cocteau, the architect of this brave new world.

Though it's big and loud, there's more to this action flick than Joel Silver pyrotechnics (this is opposite of "Swordfish" which was supposedly was about cyber-crime and terrorism, but instead really was about big explosions, rapid fire weapons and skin). Instead, the flick slyly creates political correctness only to have both Phoenix and Spartan blast it to pieces - when Phoenix compares Cocteau to an evil version of "Mr. Rodgers", you'll know for certain. If you had to read "Brave New World" in school, you'll find some references linking the flick and the book, but mostly it's about weak and polite people getting beaten or thrown through plate glass or simply running or fainting away in cowardice at the slightest sign of danger. The script is great, having the future citizens speak in a new age style of speech in which they dish out such howlers as "dump your hormones" and "what is your boggle". Stallone is great as a piranha out of water, completely out of his league in a future that has no 4-letter words. But Snipes is also great playing the hyper-everything Simon Phoenix in an over-the-top performance that hints at how much fun the "Blade" movies could have been. Sandra Bullock threatens to steal the movie playing the little-girl adult character of Lenina Huxley (one of the flick's more overt references to "Brave New World") whose loyalty to the new age masks a nostalgia for the old ways (with their action, their big, unsafe and inefficient cars, and their idiotic catch phrases "Take this job and shovel it!" and "let's blow this guy") Any way you cut it, a fun flick you should blow (away) some time with. 

Review 8

The irony that defines this popcorn pleasure can be summed up with the comments of the unimportant little girl to the reporter who questioned the over-all worth of Spartan's rescuing her with such damage, "F*ck you, lady!" This film came after The Last Boy Scout and before The Professional, so the presence of such a verbally feral child was thankfully brief. 

As for the action, we have some of the best inserted John Wooisms to come out of 1993 (Hard Target, aside). Some good jumping,diving, a little of the required two-gun alternation. There is the Bad Good Guy, and the really likable Bad Guy, and instead of the universal terrorist (Al Leong, where has he gone?) We have, you guessed it... Minnesota Gov.-to-be Jesse Ventura ventilating the "evil Mr. Roger's" since Phoenix's Manchurian reprogramming prevents it. 
Considering the state of Sci-Fi action at the time, it was disappointing that the rest of the movie couldn't live up to the Wile E Coyote pace of the Museum piece. Otherwise a good handing-over of the riens flick for Stallone, to Snipes. Now if Stallone would just get some more "Daylight" and less "Driven".

I can't leave without saying how much this movie benefited from the presence of the West Coast Automotive Design Industry contribution. Take a could look. Some of those vehicles are prototypes that have hit, and left, the street. Back to the Future, indeed. 

Review 9

While this film did not break any box office record, the dialog that is laid down by Wesley Snipes is worth viewing again. In the original screening, the fast paced rapid delivery was as fast as the bullets speeding from the guns used in the film. Accordingly, a lot of the dialog and humor is missed. To watch it again is to listen and hear all of the nuances of that dialog and the terrific action sounds. The DVD is has one of the best fully active surround mode sounds 

Review 10 

This movie combines "Brave New World" with Sylvester Stallone's typical action. Combine that with it's great one-liners, it a good bet. 

Review 11 

Ok, where do I start. Before I rented this movie, I wasn't expecting much as it had a Sylvester Stallone and snipes. However, when I watched it, I was dumbfounded. This isn't at all like any of Stallone's cheesy action flicks or like the incredibly stupid "Blade" with snipes, this was by far one of the most enjoyable movies I have ever watched, closely rivaling "the matrix". Stallone is still a little wooden as far as his acting goes but I think he fits the part well, and Snipes, in my opinion is excellent in this one. The main reason i liked this movie so much is the plot. The plot is so fun, thought-provoking and original, I would have seen the movie just for the idea. If you haven't seen this movie, see it now! if you have seen it, see it again! if you don't own it, buy it! you wont regret it! 

Review 12 

i have seen more than 500 movies in my time, and i have never enjoyed a movie more than this. don't rent it.buy it!now! if you don't you will seriously regret it.it's Ute funniest, most action packed movie ever. this movie has the most wild, wicked, and weird vision of the fluter [don't remember how to spell] ever thought of! honestly, i have a button on my VCR that will never stop a movie when it's over, and i cotinuesly watch this movie over again every day!... the best!... --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 13 

I've seen this movie at least a hundred times and it keeps getting better. While the story line was nothing beyond the usual action film gun totting good guy (Stallone) vs. evil psychotic bad guy (Snipes) the social and technological concepts covered in this film really make a person think what could be accomplished & avoided in creating a more peaceful society.

It would be interesting to see a prequel movie or book based on the forming of San Angeles and characters like Chief Earle, Mayor-Gov Raymond Cocteau and Warden William Smithers, but I don't think this movie did well enough at the box office for this to become a reality.

If you are into Stallone films this may not be his best one, but if you are into Utopian Ideals of future societies then this is the movie for you. 

Review 14 

This one of my all time favorite movies. It is definitely in my opinion, Stallone's best work. I have to tell you I have never been a Wesley Snipes fan, but this is by FAR his best role. Snipes actually stole the show, he is the funniest and at the same time scariest villain I have ran across. This one has it all, action, suspense, comedy, and a great script. Not to mention this DVD's picture and sound is AWESOME! 

Review 15 

Before Blade, this was the film that made Wesley Snipes look cool! Stallone doesn't look too bad, too, it's just that, well, it's Stallone.

You know you're watching a John Woo movie if...

1. Most everyone is wearing a black trench coat.
2. Half the movie is in slow motion.
3. Heroes are generally proceeded by doves or other glowing, symbolic
items of mass courage.
4. More than one helicopter explodes.
5. Everyone cool wears sunglasses and eventually removes them in a
slow-motion, classy mannor.
6. Character names are unusual, but deeply representative.
7. Motorcycles are rampant.
8. The hero can shoot the bad guy while jumping through fire, swinging
from a rope, falling down an elevator shaft or riding on the
front wheel of a motorcycle while spinning a
one-hundred-eighty degree circle at sixty miles per hour.
9. The plot generally revolves around the villains' intent on mass
destruction.
10. Ammunition lasts more than the clip can hold. MUCH more.
11. Always more than one gun shoots at the same time.
12. By the end of the movie everything that isn't exploding has
already exploded. 

Review 16

To one of the previous reviewers: No you're not alone in thinking Sandra Bullock looks cute in her cop uniform. Forget Stallone, Sandra's tight pants do it for me. Enjoy! --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 17 

DEMOLITION MAN came and went in October of 1993 with very little fan fare. Despite all the elements that should have made it a blockbuster: action, humor, big special effects, big names, etc. Yet despite all this it grossed only $58 million domestically (a pitiful amount compared to JURASSIC PARK's $357 million that same year). Perhaps its lack of success is largely due to Sylvester Stallone's rapidly disintegrating career. After the almost unbearably bad CLIFFHANGER, which came out just a few months earlier (and made $84 million?what the hell?!?!?), audiences must have been tired of shelling out to see Sly disappoint them time and again. There was very little hype. I don't remember having any expectations about the movie one way or the other when I went to see it in theaters. But I do remember being surprised at how good it was, and more especially at how funny it was. Sly could be funny! This was hard to believe after seeing how unfunny he had been in flops like STOP! OR MY MOM WILL SHOOT and OSCAR.

The ironic thing about DEMOLITION MAN is that if you released it today, it would easily make over $100 million, probably a lot more. For one, it has an incredible cast. In addition to Sylvester Stallone (whose career is in better shape now than it's been in years) and Wesley Snipes (ditto with the BLADE movies), you've got Sandra Bullock (a mega star now, but she was a complete unknown in 1993; she hadn't even made SPEED), Benjamin Bratt (currently most famous as Julia Robert's ex-boyfriend, but getting some bigger roles like in MISS CONGENIALITY), Rob Schneider (been a headliner lately with movies like THE ANIMAL and DEUCE BIGELOW), Denis Leary (always good), and Jesse "the Guava" Ventura. Just imagine what the marketing team at Warners could with this movie today. It boggles the mind! Alas, it's easy to dwell on what could have been. In the real world, timing is often far more important that the actual quality of the product.

DEMOLITION MAN begins as our hero, John "the Demolition Man" Spartan (Stallone), shoots his way into a war-torn Los Angeles to rescue a busload of civilians from the bloodthirsty criminal, Simon Phoenix (Snipes) and his gang of cutthroats holed up in a building. When the building is destroyed by a massive explosion, Spartan discovers he has been framed by Phoenix, and Spartan is convicted along with Phoenix for causing the deaths of the civilians. Both are sentenced to be placed in "cryo-prison" where they are cryogenically frozen until they can be psychologically rehabilitated and released in a distant future. Quick jump 30 years into the future, and we are introduced to an apparently crime-free, utopian society where everyone is pacificist, and the worst threat the police have to deal with is bad language. Unfortunately all is not well; Simon Phoenix mysteriously escapes cryo-prison during a routine parole hearing. He kills several people and begins wreaking havoc in the city. Not knowing how to deal with Phoenix, the police force wake Spartan from cryo-sleep and set him on the trail of his old enemy. In Spartan's own words, "Send a maniac to catch a maniac."

As I mentioned above, the cast is just fantastic in this movie. Sly is tough, smart, funny, and even a little compassionate. It is one of his more rounded action performances. I love Wesley Snipes in this movie. He plays Phoenix like a psychopathic version of Dennis Rodman (wait a minute, isn't that redundant?); I can't imagine anyone more perfect for the role. Sandra Bullock gives an outstanding performance as the ambitious and a bit rebellious Lenina Huxley. In her performance, it's easy to see why she later became a superstar. Bullock's Huxley is tough, resourceful, sexy, and vulnerable?a terrific combination. I could really imagine her pulling off a campy version of WONDER WOMAN if she were to be cast in the role as has been rumored recently. Schneider plays a great comic relief. Bratt is cool as the naive young cop who loses his rose-colored glasses and "gets a little dirty." Even many of the minor roles are played with just the right amount of humor and style.

Probably the strongest aspect of DEMOLITION MAN is the writing. Peter Lenkov and his co-writers really deserve a nod for their efforts here. The story is much more than just an action movie. It actually has some depth that is often ignored (or never even thought of) in this type of film. For example, the beginning of the movie and the ending of the movie are tied nicely together, bringing the story full circle. I can't go into much detail without spoilers, but I will say that there is an effective use of the dichotomy of fire and ice. Another example is that Simon Phoenix, literally rises from the ashes (of the building explosion at the beginning) when he is revived from cryo-sleep. There are a lot of nice touches like that which raise it a cut above the ordinary. Also, the humor written into the script is really funny. There is an on-going gag that I find hilarious?every time someone in the utopian society uses foul language, a buzzer goes off and a somber voice announces, "You have been fined one credit for a violation of the verbal morality statute." And they maintain the gag throughout the whole picture! I laugh at that every time. Another funny moment occurs when Spartan finds out that he has been subliminally conditioned during cryo-sleep as a means to channel away his violent tendancies. I'm not going to spoil it by telling you exactly what his conditioning is though, you'll have to see it for yourself. There are a lot of other comic moments and one liners that really contribute to the overall entertainment value of the picture.

One last thing I want to mention is the action. DEMOLITION MAN has some really kick-ass action scenes. None of this speed-up-the-film or super-close-up action we've been seeing lately in movies like THE MUMMY RETURNS and BATMAN AND ROBIN, where they think the audience will buy the fight scenes if they can't tell what's going on. In this one, they really get in there and duke it out 80s style, and it works.

What Doesn't Work

DEMOLITION MAN starts out with one of my personal pet peeves: setting the time of the sci-fi film too close to the present. The L. A. sequences are set in 1996 (which was the future when the film was made). I can understand why they did it; especially coming as it did on the tails of the L. A. riots, but it still bugs me. It's just not good science fiction. The technology of the cryo-prison shown as being in common use in 1996 doesn't exist today in 2001, let alone five years ago. Sure we could freeze people, but it would most likely kill them. Plus, we don't have any of the quick freeze globes thingies they use in the movie or a huge facility for housing the giant blocks of ice. And that's not taking into account all of the politics that would have to go on before anything like a cryo-prison could ever be put into use. I know; I'm picking nits, but I do have a point: why not just set the time of the movie farther in the future, with the riots taking place in the 2040s or something. The whole story would work much better that way. Like I said, it's a pet peeve of mine.

Most of the things that don't work in DEMOLITION are minor nits like that. Why, for example, would the museum contain both guns and live ammunition that still worked after 40 some-odd years? etc. And even some of the more ridiculous moments?there are few pretty unbelievable bits at the climax?are not much of a problem for me, simply because the rest of the movie is so entertaining.

The Final Word

DEMOLITION MAN is a lot of fun, sure to please any fan of the sci-fi action genre. If you are one of those who has avoided it for years "because it's just another Sylvester Stallone film," give it a try. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

Review 18

Okay, a lot of people don't like this move. Some criticisms: The satire is heavy handed. 

Yes, some of the acting is quite wooden.

and it is open to interpretation about who the above ground and below ground crowd is supposed to be, politically.

But: Even if you don't like Stallone (and a lot of people don't) or Bullocks (and a lot of people don't), Snipes and Leary make this worth watching... --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition

Review 19 

I like this movie for a variety of reasons: 1) The "be well" future is just prime for some great one liners. 2) The action sequences aren't the usual "Bad guys 1&2, approach the hero one at a time and get kicked in the head. Bad guys 3-7, stand there looking stupid." 3) The plot is original. A LOT of action movies lately have been one of maybe three or four formulaic plots (bad guy with a nuke, rescue your illegitimate son, etc..) 4) Denis Leary. I love his sarcasm and thought he was great in the role of Edgar Friendly. This movie is great for the price, it's on TV so little now you really have to own it if you want to watch it. This text refers to the DVD version. 

Review 20 

this is a very good movie.sylvester Stallone and Wesley snipes make a great team.a lot of action here.also comedy.it takes place in the future.this movie is good because it combines action and comedy fairly well.get it,its good --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 21 

The movie is kind of bad. The plot is really stupid. Many important personages were not well developed. There were not even good actions. But, what the hell! I watched the movie several times and I have really enjoyed it. Why? Because Sylvester Stallone and Sandra Bullock just saved this stupid film from crash. Her sweet way and nice smile actually transformed this movie from substandard to great. Stallone's acting and humor was terrific. Thus, this movie is really worth watching. Watch how Bullock said to Stallone quite innocently: "Would you like to have a sex?" Wow! You should see it yourself! 

Review 22 

Demolition Man is one of those rare action flicks that seem to have intelligence beyond the guns and explosions. Sylvester Stallone plays John Spartan, a reckless cop who has made it his mission to bring down his arch-enemy Simon Phoenix. Phoenix is a crime lord who has kidnapped 30 bus passengers. John Spartan rushes in and attempts to save them and apprehend Phoenix, but the passengers apparently die in an explosion set by Phoenix. John Spartan is arrested for the deaths of the passengers and charged with involuntary manslaughter, and both men are sent to a cryogenic prison, and frozen. But decades later in the year 2032, Phoenix escapes, and all hell breaks loose. 

The world has become peace loving, and there are no more violent weapons on the streets, and physical contact of any kind is frowned upon. So you can imagine the kind of time a criminal like Phoenix would be having. The only way to stop him is to thaw Spartan, and soon the 2 enemies go at it all over the futuristic city of San Angeles. Sandra Bullock also stars as the cop who becomes the partner of Spartan in the future, and she starts to question everything she has been brought up to believe in.

This is where the film becomes an intelligent satire as well as an action film. The future, while bright and crime-free, has left the world without freedom. Salt, red meat, and even sex has become illegal. The police encode chips into peoples hands so they can keep track of them wherever they go. But once Spartan is released, he takes an immediate disliking to the brave new world. Interlaced in all of this is plenty of humor in the dialogue, as Stallone's character does and says things that freaks out the people around him who have never seen behavior like that before. As for the action, this film has some incredible action scenes. There is a brawl between Phoenix and Spartan on a futuristic highway going 70 miles an hour, and plenty of shoo touts. This DVD doesn't offer much in the way of extras, but there is a good commentary by the director, and standard/wide picture sizes of the film, and a trailer. One of the best action movies of the 90's, right up there with T2. 

Review 23 

Brilliant action film where two of the most violent adversaries imaginable are pitted against each other in a pacifistic society! One of Sly's best, meticulously thought out and totally even with the action not letting up for a second, and a great sense of humor thanks to an excellent script. Also notable for several excellent fight scenes. The UK version has one violent shot cut from the film, hence the UK disc has the audio commentary ommited (or else it would be out of since). 

Review 24 

1996: The city of Los Angeles is an absolute wreck. Crime abounds, with the most notorious bad guy around, Simon Phoenix(Wesley Snipes) taking it all in like one big joke. John Spartan (Stallone) has been after this guy for several years, but in the process of finally arresting Phoenix, the building around them explodes, apparently taking several innocent hostages up with it. Spartan is stripped of his rank and sentenced to cryogenic imprisonment for 70 years.

2032: Spartan has served 36 years of his sentence. Phoenix, who was imprisoned in the same facility, escapes and begins to reinvigorate his reign of terror. The only problem is that the LA that Spartan, Phoenix, and the rest of us all know and love has turned into a megalopolis called San Angeles, a politically correct paradise where there is absolutely no violent crime---correction, no crime of any kind---whatsoever. (There is also no profanity, and anyone who swears is fined for violations of the Verbal Morality Statute.) Consequently, people have forgotten how to deal with a fugitive like Phoenix. The only solution is to bring Spartan out of the freezer, which is exactly what happens.

This movie introduced me to action movies, particularly Stallone movies, and the movie soundtrack genre. The special effects will blow you away all by themselves. This was also the first movie I ever saw with Sandra Bullock. Perhaps it's because of her airy portrayal of Lt. Huxley that made me think of her as my favorite actress for a while. But that's another story.

I think that San Angeles is a funny bone-tickling example of political correctness gone to far. Either that or it's social conservatism. Sometimes I wonder if San Angeles is the kind of world people in the family values crowd would like to live in. In any case, even if you don't like action movies very much, I think you will like this one. --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 25 

There are very few movies that pull off having action and humor in the same film. Some tend to be a little heavy with one or the other. But in this case, this movie pulls it off with such sarcastic aplomb. My favorite part is when Spartan goes to the language machine and says "Thanks a lot you...(you remember the rest when you see the movie)" so that he can get some toilet paper. --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 26 

This action packed hilarious thriller that is starring Stallone as a 1996 cop that could catch any criminal that he wanted and Wesley Snipes as the hilarious but ruthless criminal that is supposedly the most dangerous criminal form the 90's. They are both frozen until about 2050. Now everything is so peaceful that you get arrested for saying a curse word more than once. Wesley Snipes escapes and causes so much havoc that the po-pos can't handle it so they unfreeze Sylvester Stallone and he releases hell on every criminal there. So watch this great action packed and hilarious movie with teen and get ready to laugh and jump when watching. Great for all kinds of audiences unless you are wanting a really serious dramatic action like the Last Boy Scout. --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 27 

Wesley Snipes was hella funny in this one and he is my favorite character in the movie too. Real funny to watch. 

Review 28 

A very clever and very violent combination of rugged action, wittily perceptive comedy and colossal special effects. The gladiatorial conflict between the psychopath and arch-fiend Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes) and his nemesis John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) of the LA PD (cryogenically resurrected into the SA PD police force) is genuinely exciting. The satire of the sanitized future is extremely funny. "Demolition Man" is one of the best of its kind. --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 29 

This movie was never intended to be a serious statement about anything, but it is full of gags about our own times. It is a little dated now that 1996 has come and gone, and LA has not been reduced to a war zone, but a lot of the humor remains and the action is very good. Sandra Bullock fans will probably be exceptionally pleased in how she fills out her police uniform in this film. In short, this movie is good ol' fashioned entertainment: there are good guys and bad guys, stuff blows up and you often catch yourself laughing. My personal favorite gag is listening to the alarm in the background that goes off each time a character uses foul language. 

Review 30 

demolition man is a two type of film the with element and the last action hero it's about a hero cop and a famous killer called Simon Phoenix they both have been sent to be frozen but when Simon goes out he doesn't go so quietly he kills and becomes mister fugitive and who comes to save the day sly called as the demolition man also stars Sandra bullock. 

Review 31 

I felt this movie was cool. It had cool action and comedy. Sylvester Stallone was great. Wesley Snipes was awesome. Sandra Bullock was cool. I would recommend this movie to anybody that likes action movies. 

Review 32 

This movie should not get as bashed as it does. Good performances and dazzling special effects are well done and it is occasionally funny. --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 33 

This is an outstanding package of humor, romance, and action. In between non-stop action sequences there is plenty of humor and stuff.I am here to prove FOR A FACT this movie rocks. Here are some prominent elements. 1. Most films are so concerned on special effects and rock' em sock' em action sequences that they forget that humor is in HUMAN NATURE. WE LIKE IT!! 2. The plot is thick and could almost be a drama if there was no action. Most films just set things up from the beginning, explaining how the character must save the world, then our hero goes off, saves the world, and scores a chick. The plot gets better and better as I goes. Its a lot of fun. 3. The future. This idea of having a perfect society, where everyday thing now are illegal, and a character who is so in love with peace that he will resort to violence (Dr. Raymond Cocteau). All of this is just so original and enjoyable, that it leaves the sick, degraded future setting far behind. 4. How about that language machine. That's funny --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 34 

Yes, this is an action shoot em up Stallone action fest. But this movie contains some of the best, sharpest satire and pointed social criticism I've seen since "Network", albeit in a typically heavy handed Stallone manner. But no matter...it raises real questions about what a "safe" society would be like, and whether it's better to be free and live with risk, or be safe and live with emptiness. Look beyond the cheesy dialogue and graitiuous violence to a real interesting presentation of one of the central issues (liberty vs. safety) of our time. 

ps/One great bit of writing....Sandra Bullock's character is named Lenina Huxley....did you know that Aldous Huxley wrote the dystopian masterpiece "Brave New World" and that the lead female character was name Lenina? Clever. --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 35 

THIS MOVIE IS GREAT! IT'S FUNNY ROMANTIC, ACTION PACKED!! I HAVE WATCHED IT OVER AND OVER AND I LOVE IT JUST AS MUCH AS I DID THE FIRST TIME! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVEN'T SEEN IT~ PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE OLD NEWS CLIPS OF JOHN SPARTAN (SYLVESTER STALLONE). THAT IS THE BEST PART!!! AND FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE SEEN IT, IS THE PART NOT THE GREATEST OR WHAT? (HERE IS A CLUE TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ~ HOW CAN YOU EXPLAIN THE DESTRUCTION OF A 3 MILLION DOLLAR MINI MALL FOR A GIRL WHOSE RANSOM IS ONLY $25,OOO?) AND IT IS COOL TO HEAR THEM REFER TO LASER DISKS AND SUCH WHEN THOSE ARE PRACTICALLY OBSOLETE!! ENJOY!!! --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 36 

SANDRA'S SWEET INNOCENCE TAKES THE EDGE OFF THIS TOUGH GUY FILM. SHE IS TO Spartan WHAT ADERIAN WAS TO ROCKY. THE SPECIAL EFFECTS ARE GREAT. SOME OF THE DIALOG LAGS AT TIMES BUT THE STRENGTH OF THE CHARACTERS CARRIES THIS ONE THROUGH. CHECK OUT THE END...WOW. I OWN THIS TITLE AND HAVE SEEN IT 60 TIMES. ONE QUESTION THOUGH. WHAT ARE THOSE THREE SEASHELLS ABOUT ANY WAY..A QUESTION FOR THE AGES. WORTH A sequel? I THINK SO. GOOD FARE..JTS --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 37 

What else can I say about this wonderful album? I am a fan of Sylvester Stallone, but this review does not have anything to do with him. I love this one after Judge Dredd because it is very funny and full of action and dynamic sound. Muscle bound character and pretty Sandra Bullock. I love it. 

Review 38 

The dialog between Sly and Sandra Bullock is great. It's Bullock's big start. 

Review 39 

I really like this movie. The setting is not what you would expect for a movie that takes place in the future, especially for Los Angeles. Instead of a war-waged hell-hole (like in "Terminator" and "Terminator 2"), or a somewhat same-old city but with much more advanced technology, it is a peaceful, non-violent paradise but with a totalitarian lifestyle. For example, in the future, you can't eat chocolate or swear! Another good thing about this movie is that thought there is profanity, they don't abuse it like in "Pulp Fiction" where they say the "f" word so many times it loses its meaning. Also, Phoenix (Snipes) is funny at times throughout the movie.

There are a few things in this movie that are not too realistic. For example, why would Cocteau send a maniacal, psychotic killer (Snipes) to knock someone off instead of a more reliable Cryocon, namely Spartan (Stallone)? Also, before Spartan went into the 'fridge, he had a wife, so why did he so un hesitantly agree to do It with Huxley (Bullock) AND without the knowledge of how they do It in the future, instead of grieving a little more like any other man who loved his wife like he supposedly did would do?

Other than those and a few other out points, good plot, good characters, and good action, which more than make up for the movie's few flaws! A unique, good-and-evil-from-the-past-battling-in-the-future movie! I highly recommend it! --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 40 

i seen demolition man and i was like wow! this films got mad special effects and an even better cast! i would recommend it to any1! --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 41 

Great movie, action packed, VERY funny at times! Wild ride --This text refers to the VHS Tape 

Review 42 

Every second of this movie will entertain you in a different way. From the perfect pairing of Stallone and Snipes as the classic battle of good versus evil, to the Simplistic humor of the futuristic setting. This movie is the perfect blend of action, comedy, and science fiction rolled into two hours of non-stop entertainment. With a perfectly casted crew and a well designed script mixed with great special effects and futuristic ideals this movie offers something in every genre. For the true movie buff, a library is not complete without "The Demolition Man" END 

Review 43

The plot is not new but it is a fun ride. Snipes plays one of my favorite movie bad guys in this one. He is great. Stallone is good but to me, Snipes steals the show. END 

Review 44 

This movie is funny as well as action packed. Stallone does a fairly decent acting job along with Snipes. The plot is kinda stupid but the movie is a blast. Total entertainment. There is great fighting scenes... A good buy. END 

Review 45 

I completely disagree with Amazon.com's review of this movie. I couldn't even get past the first five minutes of "Austin Powers," but we watch this movie any time we want to laugh. I can't point to one part of it we like more than others -- basically it's just a good, funny action movie. Enjoy! END 

Review 46 

Have you ever wondered what the future would look like? How about in Los Angeles, California-or should I say SAN Angeles? If you like action, suspense, drama, even comedy you should definitely read this book. Since you now know about this book, go to a bookstore and buy it!!! END --This text refers to the VHS Tape edition. 

Review 47 

I was flipping through the cable channels the other night and what do you think was playing? Yep, that "forgettable' science fiction film "The Demolition Man" starring none other than Sly Stallone. This film was bad from the very start. I remember paying my $5.00 (shows how long ago this was!)at the theatre to see this. Now Stallone was trying to reinvent himself with this film. I believe this was the first or second of his attempts in a field that he had no business. Stallone is the equivalent of Forest Gump in science fiction. First off the premise that criminals are not executed anymore, but permanently frozen to be rehabilitated later on in the future. And that Stallone's character (who is a cop) is also sent "up the freezer" for going after Simon Phoenix...(what a name). Any who, he gets thawed and reprogrammed with the knack of knitting as his rehabilitation. What the? Come on. This movie lacked in everything. Story, character, plot, character, and most of all ACTING. Sad to say that this was Sandra Bullock's first rola and she had to play the leading lady to the "Italian Stallion". She must of have felt like Adrian Balboa in Rocky. Well this movie just was bad. Now its not entirely disappointing. I did like Wesley Snipe's character in the film. I like it when a leading star "acts out of the box". Snipes goes to unfamiliar territory playing a baddie that bites it in the end. Of course Snipes has since gone on to do bigger projects (aka Blade and Blade 2). Wouldn't that have been a hoot to see Stallone trying being the "day walker"?? LOL

Anyway, this film could've been so much better if it was done in the premise of an "Escape from New York" or the "Road Warrior". The special effects weren't bad, but just lacked elements.

It's one of those films that should've been at television show first. Probably would've wound up on Fox or USA Networks. Anyway, if there's nothing else on and you have insomnia, then watch it for a laugh. See how the over the hill Stallone pretends to still be a tough guy. The sequel should be..."Demolition Man II: The Geriatric Method". 

Review 48

Cryogenically frozen 1996 Simon Phoenix(Wesley Snipes) is thawed out for parole in the year 2032.

While frozen all inmates get rehab and Simon got ones that make him even more dangerous then before.

He manages to escape and goes back to his murderous ways in what was a crime free society and no one can stop him.


John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) was the cop that that captured Simon was also cryogenically frozen but for a crime he did not commit.

In desperation the cops unfreeze John Spartan so he can try and put an end to Simon Phoenix

Cast also includes Sandra Bullock, Benjamin Bratt, Denis Leary, Nigel Hawthorne, Rob Schneider and Jesse Ventura.

Demolition Man has not only great action scenes but some very funny scenes as well.

It's quite obvious Wesley Snipes was having a blast with his role.

This was the first movie i ever saw with Snipes and i have been a fan ever since.

Sly gives another great performance. Some people take shots at his acting ability, but i think he is great.

Sly once again shows there is none better then him in the action genre.

Demolition Man has a great script.

And Director Marco Brambilla does an awesome job Directing

I give Demolition Man 8/10 

Review 49 

I am not a Sly Stallone fan but I really love this movie. It is very funny and has plenty of action. Sandra Bullock, one my favorite actresses, is at her all time best in this movie. I wonder if anyone else noticed the slight references to "Brave New World"? 

Review 50

This is a decent movie. It has some good action scenes, a few funny moments, and the performances were pretty good. Stallone was his usual self in this one, so his performance was nothing special, and Snipes went over the top, but he was still pretty good. There are many familiar faces in this one including Rob Schneider, Bob Gunton, Bill Cobbs, Benjamin Bratt, and Jesse Ventura. There were a few things I didn't like about the film. Sandra Bullock is definitely not my favorite actress, and some parts in the film were pretty dumb, especially some of the futuristic things. But aside from a few faults this film is quite entertaining. 3.5/5 

Review 51 

The film boasts some incredible action and fights with good acting and some humor! Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes have some really cool characters! Sandra Bullock, Dennis Leary, Glenn Shadix, and Bob Gunton were all good! I was disappointed that Jesse Ventura didn't speak and didn't have a fight Stallone. Its really a different film with much excitement to satisfy the big action fan! If you like Stallone and Snipes then this is one film that you must see! 

Review 52 

this hilarious parody gets it's funny momentum from permanently delivering vastly overemphasized genre specific standards, leaving you grinning and giggling all the way. watching the two "heroes" doing their ill-mannered stunts within the premises of an all-inhibited, supervised and institutionalized future is one of the funniest crash rides the genre has to offer. you might need a bulk of backdrop cognition to get the most out of it, but a good sense of weird humor will do just fine. a must, if you're into sci-fi, special fx and comedy. or Sandra bullock 

Review 53 

The actor who made this movie the most fun to watch has to be Snipes. Stallone just isn't as good in this one as he was in Cliffhanger released in the same year. This one has Snipes escaping this future prison where all the inmates are on ice. To catch him they awaken Stallone's character, who was the one who caught him. Stallone is frozen because he may have killed some people accidentally, yet Snipes who killed purposely is getting parole hearings while Stallone's character stays on ice. That is just one of the few flaws in this one. There are some humorous stuff in this as well as the future is a society where the government forces you to do everything it deems good for you and penalizes you for doing what it considers bad. Apparently, you can't even cuss in the future. Another problem is the worst incident of product placement ever. Apparently, the only fast food chain to survive in the future is Taco Bell. It is so obvious they paid to get their name in the movie, as it is the last food chain you would guess would survive. All in all a pretty good flick. Good action, and there is some good comedy as well. 

Demolition Man is a film that can please just about everyone. The film mixes three genre's successfully and has two great male leads, Stallone and Snipes. Snipes is more fun here because he gives a larger than life performance and Sandra Bullock provides a lot of one liners. Great way to an afternoon.

Review 54 

Demolition Man was an 8 out of 10. The special effects and stunts were incredible. Wesley Snipes was incredible as well as Stallone. Sandra Bullock however was awful. Luckily her tasteless acting was covered up usually by Stallone and Snipes. If you ever run across this movie watch it. Mainly due to the stunts and special effects. As well as Snipes incredible acting. He was awesome. So I would definitely check it out if you already haven't. 

Review 55 

I don't care what anyone else says, I love this film. The humor and futuristic setting is brilliant. I find, that when action/comedy movies are made that don't take themselves too seriously, the result is often a very good entertainment (another example is Hard Target). Here we get to see Sylvester Stallone at his best, playing an action hero while making fun of himself. But at the same time we see great fighting, with Wesley Snipes showing off his kung-fu expertise. The script is very good in the sense that we constantly receive laughable one-liners, especially good when Stallone has to deal with his new skills in knitting and sewing. Of course this is no Oscar winning film, but pure entertainment, and should be viewed with that in mind. If there is anything I could really criticize about it, it is not the movie itself, but the Pizza Hut/Taco Bell advertisement, where they created two versions of couple of scenes in the movie for the pure purpose of advertising fast-food chains (or so I've heard). To close with, in the movie Stallone's character is astonished to find out that Arnold Schwarzenegger was at one point the president. The funny thing being that now Arnold is planning on going into politics, and who knows; maybe one day we will see one more example of parts of futuristic films becoming a reality! 8/10 

Review 56

In the future crime and dirt are basically things of the past, that is until super-criminal Wesley Snipes (with the blonde hair-do that changed Dennis Rodman forever) comes out of suspended hibernation to create havoc. So the police decide to unfreeze believed-to-be-crooked cop Sylvester Stallone to fight the crazed Snipes. A really super action film that works due to the bad guys more than the good. Snipes has the one-liners that made him so good in "White Men Can't Jump" and the late Nigel Hawthorne excels as the man in control of the future. Sandra Bullock and Benjamin Bratt are also along for the ride as the naive cops who are assigned to assist Stallone. 4 stars out of 5. 

Review 57 

This is a great fun little movie. It has well-staged set pieces, actors with loads of charm and personality, and for an alleged dumb-ass popcorn movie it has quite a few creative and imaginative ideas in the plot. This is the way good summer blockbuster movies should be played.

In fact, I would rank this movie as the one which comes closest to living up to the famous Samuel Goldwin quote of "a film that starts with an earthquake and then builds to a climax". Well, it doesn't start with an earthquake exactly, but the pacing is full-on from go to woe, without ever looking forced or hackneyed. And the idea of advertising jingles becoming pop songs in an "utopian" future is very witty, as is the reference to Arnie Schwarzenegger becoming president (maybe prophetic???). And Nigel Hawthorne had a great fun role as the futuristic beaurocrat (even though he was probably totally embarrassed by the role - actors NEVER appreciate the entertainment value of their work [sob, sob!!!]). 

Review 58 

Sylvester Stallone was really beside himself when he took this film. Instead of trying to be the tough guy, he sort of made fun of his pre-existing persona in his role as John Spartan. Funny, and satirical of a gun-free society, it just proves that peace doesn't necessarily result in the most diverse range of self expression. The humor in the film was exceptional, and Wesley Snipes was great as Simon Phoenix. This also proved to be my favorite film with Sandra Bullock, who subsequently destroyed her career thereafter. This movie will always be good for a laugh, especially for the characters singing all of the commercial jingles. 

Review 59 

This movie features Sly Stallone at his muscle bound, destructive best. Around the same time he did the excellent Cliffhanger he also did this nifty action flick. What you get with Demolition man is an entertaining and satirical look at the future of Los Angeles where people walk about in robes and are a peace loving society. Anything remotely bad for you, including spicy foods, is illegal and the whole new system is run by Raymond Cochtoe played by the late Nigel Hawthorne. The opening action scene is set in the present day and is a rip roaring sequence with Stallone polishing off bad guys with stylish flair, before he has a face off with the show stealer Wesley Snipes. Snipes plays the baddest of bad guys Simon Phoenix and does so excellently. The films pacing is good and in particular there are three big action sequences that shine, these are the opening and the end as well as a very good action scene set in a museum. The comedy factor is high in this film and the film certainly has tongue fastened firmly in cheek. The two leads are very good and in particular Snipes revels in his nasty role. Sandra Bullock is good as the gratuitous attractive lady you get in practically all action films. All in all this is a great way to spend 90 or so minutes and is certainly how I would like to remember Sly Stallone, in his action prime. 9/10 

Review 60 

For Stallone, this is quite a good movie. Well OK, half of it is quite a good movie. 

The bad part of this movie consists of ultra-violent, over the top action scenes that you can see in nearly every other Stallone or Van Damme movie. This movie even glorifies violence, and has the questionable message that "violence is sometimes right".

But this movie's saving grace is the setting: an ultra-politically correct feature where all unhealthy things have been banned, crime no longer exists and you get fined for swearing. In fact, it's almost a rip-off of the book "Brave New World" (Sandra Bullock's character is even named after the writer, Aldous Huxley). The movie really gets a lot of good jokes out of this setting and this is what makes it stand out above the crowd.

Though by no means a masterpiece, this movie is worth a look.

**1/2 out of **** stars

Review 61 

Demolition Man is a very fast paced, action-filled and funny action film. This might be Stallone's vehicle, but it is Snipes who steals the show. There is also some good humor parts by Denis Leary, Rob Schneider Sandra Bullock and even Benjamin Bratt. Sure it isn't great drama, but it is a very good action-sci-fi flick. If your wanting dramatic serious then go rent the friggin' overrated The Piano.It would be hell to wake up over 30 years later from a cryogenic sleep to have to put away the worst criminal you ever faced.Stallone pulls it off with his dead pan one liners. To the critic who says this would be like Pat Robertson's world, I think he has it wrong. It would be like waking up in a politically correct hell where there is nothing offensive, or bad behavior like swearing, smoking and drinking. This is one funny action movie. A must for all people who like guy movies. But, come on Taco Bell? You havae to be friggin' kidding me. Why not Pizza Hut? Oh well, this is still a very good action film. 

Review 62 

I am a huge Stallone and Snipes fan I have every movie they have ever starred in (well almost I don't have Sly's real early stuff) I think Sly for what he is is a very good actor he will never win an Oscar but who cares? My personal fave is Tango & Cash for Stallone & Money Train for Snipes. This movie has kick ass action endless supply of 1 liners & of course the gorgeous Sandra Bullock. I damn near die every time I see Denis Leary's scene about the green jello (you'll know it when you see it) All & all i give it a 8 out of 10. 

Review 63

After being frozen for several years, Stallone is thawed out in the 21st century to pursue his arch rival in the form of insanely comical bad guy Snipes. But the future has changed, citizens despise violence and every restaurant is a Taco Bell. The film goes a long way on it's sense of humor, but by the finale you realize that this isn't much smarter than his previous films. 2/4 

Review 64 

This is one of those films that it is popular to think is rubbish. I'm not quite sure why. Don't take it seriously and it's a fun ride.


Wesley Snipes and Sly Stallone play off each other well as the forces of bad and good -- old foes that have come out of cryo-generic storage hundreds of years into the future.

Sandra Bullock as the nostalgia [for Stallone's time, naturally] struck cop isn't even rubbish and annoying -- a first time for everything!

Watch out for a fun performance by Nigel Hawthorne also. 

Review 65 

In 2032 San Angeles,its a felony to swear,its bad to eat greasy food,Taco bell is the only fast food restaurant,and the cops are wimps with no guns,only glow-sticks.When super bad guy Snipes escapes from prison,the only cop who can stop him is Stallone,a cop in an ice cube. Its been years since I saw this,so I decided to check it out on Space t.v.The action is pretty good,with a cool fight inside a museum.The whole joke about a crime free & peaceful San Angeles is funny,with Stallone trying to adapt to the new lifestyle.Good one liners are present,example:"You're gonna regret this for the rest of your life.The whole 2 seconds of it! Wesley Snipes is very over the top as a blonde villain.

Rating:**** (out of five) 

Review 66 

Demolition Man isn't too bad on a no-brainier level. The cast is good, there's plenty of action, plenty of futuristic visual effects, and a surprising sense of humor, but it's also extremely corny at times. Better than a lot of other Stallone flicks though. 2/4 

Review 67 

Stallone doesn't get much respect for his comedy, but he shines in this movie. A great balance of comedy & action make this one great movie. When set up for a crime he didn't commit, officer John Spartan(Stallone) is imprisoned in a cryogenic frozen state. He is released 36 years later when arch-nemesis Simon Phoenix(Wesley Snipes) escapes. Spartan has to deal with his new surroundings...a world which is erased of violence, sex, bad language & fast food. Action, comedy & a great cast make this one fun movie. 

Review 68 

this movie has really bad acting BUT if you want to see a movie with incredible satire, here it is. look for explicit references to The Time Machine, Brave New World, and The Island of Dr. Moreau(I'm sure a lot more too). it's great. 

Review 69 

Demolition Man is a good, solid action movie with some good action, and even some good humor (the scene where Spartan (Stallone) keeps swearing at the machine on the wall to get some toilet paper), but the plot is average.

Wesley Snipes plays Simon Phoenix, a 20th Century criminal that is arrested by John Spartan (Stallone) for kidnapping and murdering (Spartan doesn't know this) 30 bus passengers. Spartan is put in a cryogenic prison for 70 years, but is thawed out in 2032 because Phoenix has escaped, and is running around in a non violent San Angeles (meat, physical contact and swearing among other things have been banned, and three sea shells are used instead of toilet paper!). Plenty of action scenes follow, with the Demolition Man John Spartan using his violent methods to try and catch Phoenix.

The supporting cast is excellent with a sexy young Sandra Bullock, Nigel Hawthorne (Yes, Prime Minister), Benjamin Bratt and Denis Leary.

If you liked Die Hard and Terminator 2, you'll love this. 4/5. 

Review 70 

Great movie. This is the type of movie that gets more fun to watch as time goes on, like "The Time Machine" that was released back in the fifties. It lets you get an idea of "what did they think the future would be like" and see how close they are. One funny note is how close one thing is. The Taco Bell. No, Taco Bell has NOT become the only fast food franchise, as the movie foretells, nor is it the center of haute cuisine culture. But the blue-purple and hot pink bell of today is certainly present in the movie in an era when the company still used Mexican green, yellow, and red. Life imitating art?

It's the sort of thing you wouldn't notice unless you'd seen the movie when it was released (like I did) and then see it later. [This same sort of thing shows up in Schwarzenegger's Total Recall...remember the girl putting EIGHT quarters in the Coke machine...remember how LUDICROUS that seemed when the movie came out?] Something that made me laugh over and over was the machines which ticket people for bad language by sounding an alarm and printing a ticket. Needless to say, there are lots of sequences of bad language and they nearly wear the joke out. Great movie even the second time around. Very predictable must-see sci-fi fun.

Review 71 

Demolition Man is an enjoyable comic action film. The film's view of the future is very funny. Snipes is gleefully over-the-top, Stallone lets the movie come to him, and Bullock is amusing. Plus, an array of other amusing characters, including Denis Leary. Overall, this is an enjoyable, very funny comic action film. *** (out of four) 

Review 72 

What can I say? This movie is loaded with some fine actors. Sly Stallone, Sandra Bullock, Benjamin Bratt, Dennis Leary, Wesley Snipes, it's all good folks. Demolition Man defines the word "action movie". It even has lot's a laughs! I defiantly recommend this movie, just sit back and enjoy. Trust me on this one. 

Review 73 

This is easily Stallone's best film. Well thought out, competently acted and a heck of a ride at that. By the year 2036, the liberals have finally gotten their way. Meat, harsh language, guns, action toys, sex, tobacco, loud noises, contact sports, caffeine, childbirth, body contact, spices, un educational toys, chocolate, gasoline and anything else considered "bad" for you has been removed from the lives of the robotized democrats living on the surface. Below ground, we find the remnants of free-thinking, liberty-seeking, pro-living, excitement-loving, book-loving educated republicans scratching out any kind of life they can find. Dr. Cocteau, the ultimate liberal, seeks to further destroy civilization by creating even more programs to take more freedoms away from people. He seeks power for its own sake, and isn't interested in the people having any kind of free will. God forbid if someone should crave a hamburger. They would be re-educated to take away the harmful urge.

Want proof?? Look at the scenes with Bob, the homosexual character. Cocteau and the other liberals tolerate him because of his skills, otherwise he would have been kept out of their sight. The Dennis Leary character, representing the underground conservatives, doesn't care a wit about what his personal life is, as long as he is willing to be of service. Leary is willing to let Bob be himself, whereas Cocteau would rather not even be in the same room with him. Watch Cocteau's face each time he looks at Bob. Contrast that with Leary, who merely thinks he needs a new wardrobe.

This repressive future is well thought out by the 3 different writers. The actors pull off a difficult job of being the ultimate in political correctness. The year 2036 is as repugnant as can be. This film is a warning about the direction we are heading in. Let it also be a lesson on how to change before it's too late. 

Review 74 

My goodness !!! I have just seen this film for the 8th(!) time and I was still thrilled by this excellent futuristic story . Not to mention that I STILL found new things I didn't ' notice before . If this does not make a successful movie what does ? It is extremely underrated simply because it is an S. Stallone film . Too bad because it should be regarded a classic . Most of the action scenes are nothing special : continuous shooting between the 2 opponents , noisy and sometimes irritating . But the point of Demolition Man is NOT the action but the way it manages to create an entire universe . The story is this : John Spartan (Stallone) is a dynamic cop who finally manages to catch a fiendish criminal called Simon Phoenix ( Wesley Snipes ) in 1996 . However he was considered responsible for the deaths of Phoenix 's hostages. As a result both of them end up in cryogenic prison where they are frosted in order to be improved trough synoptic suggestion . In 2032 Phoenix escapes more violent than ever. The society is utopic . Not only crime has been erased totally but all bad habits (smoking , alcohol , unhealthy food etc.) are strictly forbidden . Even profanity is charged . The so called "police" are not trained to deal with such a dangerous criminal . Not knowing what else to do they defrost Spartan with a parole in order to help them . So the chase begins . As I said the success is NOT the action . It is the futuristic imagery. I have read comments saying that basic ideas were stolen from other films . I don't know but if it was a rehash it was a good one. The brilliance of the script gives us everything : the harmonic society , the underground rebellants , the automatisation of domestic functions and car driving , the fines a person pays when says a bad word (one of the most amusing parts in the whole movie!!) even the way these people have sex and children . On top of that it has a slight reference to Orwell 's 1984. The art direction is simply PERFECT . All the gadgets , sets and costumes are totally convincing . The most excellent part is probably the computers . A perfect example of good script and direction . The words of the computers announcing the crimes and the research of the officers about the apprehension of Phoenix in the beginning are extremely witty , combined with the EXCELLENT graphics appearing on the screens . The result is magnificent. The opening sequence when Phoenix escapes is probably the most perfect in the film and one of the most classic ones in every sci-fi . Demolition Man is one of the most technically promoted films in history . The SFX are not used for impressive eye-candy but to SUPPORT A STORY . There is much violence in the film (guns , brutal murders) but fortunately the director managed to obtuse it to a slightly cartoonish approach. Sylvester Stallone and Sandra Bullock act very well . The supporting cast though is very underrated . Each one of them serves perfectly the movie. From Dr Cocteau and associate Bob to the chief police officer and underground leader Edgar Friendly . Even the cameos from Benjamin Bratt , Bill Combs , Rob Schneider as police officers are totally effective and successful . But the best performance is definitely Wesley Snipes as one of the most dangerously violent and psychotically diabolical villains ever seen in big screen ( forget Hannibal Lecter ) If you are a sci-fi fan stop reading and see it NOW .

DEMOLITION MAN 9 /10 

Review 75

A very exciting movie pitting Stallone Vs. Snipes. Both are frozen and thawed out 30 years later or so, the former to catch the latter. They find the Los Angeles and Santa Barbara have been merged into San Angeles, a community turned so idyllic that if you as little as curse, you get fined!

Needless to say, both the society and the criminal/cop team are a shock for each others' systems, and mayhem results. See it if you like action films!

** 1/2 out of **** 

Review 76 

This is Stallone's best and last great action movie. He is in top form here, and surrounded by a great cast. Snipes steals the movie though, as the villainous Simon Phoenix. Why he hasn't played more villains since this is a mystery to me. Lots of action and a sense a humor that actually helps the movie make this perfect entertainment for action lovers.

Review 77 

Sly Stallone has really put allot of effort into this sci-fi action romp. I think the opening sequence to the film is dead cool where sly Stallone does a bungee jump from the helicopter and bursts into the building and shoots the bad guys. Totally cool I actually found out that Sly Stallone did all his own stunts in the film (that's why I like the film that much.) If you are a really big Sly Stallone fan then you will lap this film up. I am not a big Sly Stallone fan myself but I am into action films and that's why I like this film so much! 

Review 78 

I first saw this movie in the theater when it came out in 93 and loved it. The cool futuristic toys and Stallone and Sandra Bullock make a great on-screen couple. Snipes delivers as the bad guy, and Stallone is the cop who is frozen but thawed out 36 years later to stop him once again. Plenty of one-liners and action. 

Review 79 

If you were to think of the best things movie goers like to see in films, and throw them all into one big pot, Demolition Man would be an acceptable end result. It has star drawing power and a very good supporting cast, an almost plausible and fairly original premise, lots of action and good fight scenes, a decent dose of comedy, good effects and a willingness to poke fun at itself once in a while. Stallone and Snipes are well cast as the leads, and Snipes is great as the devious Simon Phoenix. His talents for action combine with a deft often overlooked comedic talent in a role he plays well. Sandra Bullock delivers a typically good performance in yet another naive heroine role, and the rest of the cast, from Benjamin Bratt through Jesse Ventura back up very nicely. The action is quite plentiful, the pyrotechnics are very impressive at times, and the sets as a whole are very appropriate. A little more action might not have gone amiss, but as a movie Demolition Man was great to watch, and a good film. 7 out of 10. 

Review 80 

This hilarious action/comedy movie is a cross between Woody Allen's Sleeper, 48 Hrs, and Robocop. The wimpy future society represents a ridiculous yet funny extrapolation of the current trends in political correctness, safety at any cost, and commercialism. Everything that's bad for you is illegal. People are ticketed and fined for cursing. No one touches each other. All restaurants are Taco Bell (although I understand it's Pizza Hut in Europe). There are a lot of great lines, many of which are on the quotes page. Bullock is great as a naive and overeager cop, and even Stallone is funny with his wry comments. I give it a solid 8. 

Review 81 

The three main words to describe this futuristic sci-fi (loosely) comedy. This movie was just good clean, harmless fun, well maybe not for all people, but it tries. OH what am I saying, this is mainly for those action fans, who'll just do anything to see Wesley Snipes and Sly duke it out. It's soo cool. I love this film, in the way it can be funny (particularly the violation machines giving out tickets to people who cuss or curse) have good action sequences, and have characters who u can care about : Sandra Bullock, was hilarious, Wesley Snipes seems right at home as the bad guy, and Sly is pretty hilarious too, I just love those one-liners. 

The only thing is that by the end of this film, it seemed to fall apart, but despite that I still love this film. It doesn't rank up there with TOTAL RECALL or TERMINATOR or even STARS SHIP TROOPERS, but still it is enjoyable mindless fun. **1/2 out of ****. 

Review 82 

Demolition Man is just good, goofy fun. You plop yourself down when nothing else is on and watch Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes blow up everything around them. Snipes plays Simon Phoenix over the top and that's exactly where he's supposed to be. Stallone has some good lines in this film, and he's actually a funny guy when he plays things straight. Of course, no action film would be complete without the prerequisite snappy one liners, outlandish action and bullets flying everywhere. A silly, but fun film to watch. 

Review 83 

This movie is great! It's so much fun to watch! Its a very exciting look into the future. The sets are very detailed and full of color. The brightest spot in this movie had to be the acting and antics of Wesley Snipes. The low point is Stallone's usual performance, very dull. But that's okay Snipes who plays Phoenix saves the day as usual. This is another example of why Snipes is my favorite actor. 

Review 84 

the film is really good especially when sly Stallone entered his room and fell because he didn't know it was low. Sandra bullock is also great in this pre- speed movie. Nigel Hawthorne ( lord clavington in Madeline )is also nice considering he is a British actor. all in all this is great. 

Review 85 

DEMOLITION MAN is a sci-fi comedy so hilarious that it compensates for the brain-dead action sequences mandatory in any Stallone movie.

John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) is your stereotypical super-cop who is sent into the burning war zone of 1999 Los Angeles (OK, so the movie got dated a bit quickly), where he must rescue some hostages taken by mad criminal Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes). Spartan captures Phoenix, but Phoenix manages to frame him for the mass murder of the hostages. Both men are sentenced to life imprisonment frozen forever in suspended animation.

Cut to forty years later. Los Angeles has become a new society (with many a wink and nod to Aldous Huxley's BRAVE NEW WORLD) in which violent behavior is completely unknown and human relations are strictly controlled to eliminate drugs, alcohol, unhealthy food, swearing, and even sex! (I guess the population is maintained by artificial insemination). Suddenly, by some strange act of sabotage, Simon Phoenix is released. The 21st century police, are, to put it mildly, unprepared to deal with a 20th-century criminal. At the suggestion of policewoman Lenina Huxley (Sandra Bullock) John Spartan is thawed out and sent to catch Phoenix again.

The comic sparks that fly as Spartan butts heads with this completely alien society are magnificent. Every time Spartan curses, a machine issues him a ticket; Spartan's reaction to this problem is hilarious. Bullock doesn't exactly show huge talent as Lenina Huxley, but she doesn't really need it to make this character funny and engaging, in love with her cliched and distorted vision of the 20th century just as some of us are with the Old West or the Age of Chivalry. One of the running jokes is that she has not quite mastered the 20th-century jargon she loves to spout. One of my favorite parts is a 20th-century telecast showing Spartan, who has just rescued a little girl from her kidnappers, being interviewed by a browbeating TV reporter; the response to this reporter is classic. The script wisely does not call for Stallone to stretch his meager acting talents; he's funny just being who he is, so wildly out of place.

Unfortunately, DEMOLITION MAN wants to be an action film, and the action scenes are every bit as bad as you would expect from a Stallone picture. Some repellent violence (i.e. a de-oculation) is jarring and unjustified in this essentially humorous movie. The fighting between Phoenix and Spartan is your usual collection of dumb one-liners and experienced gunmen missing each other constantly at short range with automatic weapons. Snipes is a redeeming feature; he is obviously having the time of his life playing Phoenix, and is generally fun to watch. His malevolent stare is sometimes quite scary. It's a shame he wasn't given a bigger share of the comic material.

DEMOLITION MAN is well worth renting for its brilliant original laughs. The material is not new, of course, but the comic approach to it is. This movie may not be MUCH ADO ABOUT NOTHING, but a laugh is a laugh and you shouldn't be too proud to enjoy the laughs DEMOLITION MAN has to offer. By no means should you see this movie on broadcast TV, as many of the best parts are routinely edited out.

Rating: ***1/2 out of ****. 

Review 86 

I strolled into "Hollywood Video" one night and kept thinking, "Just what am I gonna rent tonight?" I walked into the sci-fi section, and "Demolition Man" caught my eye. Then I thought, "Oh, why the hell not?" and rented it. So, I popped it in my VCR, and I had no idea what I was gonna see. The perfect action movie!!

"Demolition Man" is an ideal action movie. You got Sly Stallone and Wesley Snipes, two of Hollywood's toughest action heroes, ducking out with each other in what has to be one of my favorite movie showdowns! This movie, set in the future where most people are certified weaklings! Even the cops are pathetically wimpy! So you got a madman (Snipes) causing trouble in the peaceful future after 30-some years of suspended animation. What do you do? You get the 20th century's baddest cop to nab the psycho!! As usual, there are a few pests who don't want our hero to mess everything for us, but as usual, Stallone justs pushes them out of the way with his traditional force! The only person to aid Sly is the dependable Sandra Bullock, who has a field day as the kick boxing sidekick. And you got Wesley Snipes as the maniac whose raising hell, but not if Sly could help it!!!! 

Review 87 

I have seen many Snipes movies ranging from Drop Zone(with Gary Busey) to White Men Can't Jump(with best friend Woody Harrelson) and I have to say that this is the best role he has ever played. His character, Simon Phoenix, is funny, but still remains like someone you don't want to meet.

When captured by tough cop, Sly Stallone, both are frozen. In the year 2032, Phoenix escapes(with a little help) and John Spartan(Sly) is called in to help by Sandra Bullock(speed).

The story is great, and easy to follow. The whole cast put up reasonable performances. Nigel Hawthorne and Denis Leary co star as enemies. Hawthorne coming from a perfect world whilst Leary comes from the opposite. You might even catch a glimpse of Predator tough guy Jesse Ventura. Sandra Bullock puts up another comical turn. Even though some of the material may be unsuitable for younger audiences(check out the fountain pen eye early on), this film is the type of brainless action that under ages sneak into at cinemas. Rating=4/5 


Review 88 

A great foresight into the future, and I just love those futuristic gizmos. I don't know why some movies work, and some movies don't, since this movie didn't have a perfect story, but I think what did it in this film was attention to detail. 


Review 89 

This is the best sci-fi action movie ever made alongside "TOTAL RECALL" ;no slapdash,torch wielding "STAR WARS" 'fights' here."DEMOLITION MAN" is a 2 hour running battle between two tough adversaries in a world of wimps. Stallone and Snipes are terrific here and its the sort of movie that just when you think there are no more punches left to throw,another fight comes.Brilliant.Sandra Bullock has never been better,British thesp Nigel Hawthorne is unlikely ever to be in a movie as good as this again and Stallone is a revelation;for once handling comedy as well as action.There is not a wasted moment here,top marks all round.One question though. Just what is it with those seashells? 

Review 90 

This movie was really good. Stallone is one of the two best action stars in history (the other one being Steven Seagal). The special effects were good, the action was awesome, and it was really funny. Wesley Snipes, one of history's most overlooked action stars, is great as the bad guy. 

Review 91 

Wesley Snipes best role and Stallone is not bad either.

Really funny and some nice lines Like

I've been dreaming about Killing You for 20 years then keep on dreaming.

A Great Film. 

Review 92 

I really enjoyed this movie. It is about a tough cop and a tough criminal who are frozen from 1995 to the year 2032 or a similar time-slot. This ultra-violent criminal, Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes), escapes into a completely non-violent world and so the cop, John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) is thawed out to catch him. It consists of great chases and occasionally great laughs when things of the future seriously puzzle Spartan, like the three sea-shells. The climax at the end is good, the story line is good, the acting is average, and the effects are good. 8 out of 10. 

Review 93 

Despite being reasonably fond of his 1991 John Landis directed flop "Oscar", one must say Sly Stallone isn't the greatest at picking humorous vehicles. His "Stop!-Or My Mom Will Shoot" was a lame-brained comedy actioner with an amusing nightmare sequence, the rest of the movie was just a nightmare to watch. His buddy-cop actioner "Tango&Cash" had humor, but even less intelligence than the aforementioned movie. It also had Jack Palance turning in a truly awful performance as a baddie named Yves!

Demolition Man is a delightfully tongue-in-cheek Joel Silver produced sci-fi/actioner (actor Craig Sheffer was EP) about a tough cop from 1998 who is released from cryogenic prison (he's been put to sleepy-bobo's for a while) in order to catch maniac Wesley Snipes, his old foe, because the futuristic police, and I quote "are not trained to handle this sort of violence". Derivative, but Snipes is brilliantly funny, Stallone is in good form, Sandra Bullock has her best role here, and the excellent supporting cast includes Rob Schneider, Denis Leary, Glenn Shadix ("Beetlejuice"), Benjamin Bratt, Jesse Ventura (wrestling), Nigel Hawthorne, Troy Evans ("Ace Ventura"), Bill Cobbs, and Bob Gunton ("The Public Eye"). Lots of fun from start to finish. 

Review 94

This is a pretty good Stallone movie and Wesley Snipes (In his rare villain mode)is good as Simon Phoenix. 


****SPOILER ALERT!!!****

L.A. is gone (Practically destroyed by a quake). Now called San Angeles (San Diego/Los Angeles, of course), the society is so nice that they deserve some violence. Enter Simon Phoenix, escapee from a cryo-genic prison. His type of violence (And incredibly violent at that) is new to these people, especially cops that handle such "violent" crimes as "graffiti" and fine people for using bad language. The solution? Thaw out John Spartan, the "Demolition Man." Frozen because he was framed in his attempt to capture Phoenix, Spartan is thawed out in a world that's gone vegetarian, free of bad language,sex,even toilet paper! Even worse, Taco Bell is the ONLY fast food chain!All courtesy of Dr. Cocteau (Nigel Hawthorne). 

The question that the film raises (Believe me, even in this film, it does happen)is: would you prefer a perfect society free of disease and violence and full of happy thoughts, or a society of sex and violence? Edgar Friendly (Played wonderfully by Denis Leary)seems to want to live in the past (Our now) than the rather sedated present (Possible future?). Many similarities to Brave New World (Bullock's character Huxley (After the author)and the reference to John being a savage (Just like the character in the book.).

O.K. Now that you've finished with the draining intellectual part of this comment...

The film is action packed (And pretty graphic)and Stallone and Snipes are great together. Check it out. ****1/2 out of 5 stars. 

Review 95

'Demolition Man' is a lot of fun to watch. A lot of things in the movie don't make any sense but those things create opportunities for some nice action and some funny moments. I am not sure if all the laughs in the movie were meant to be funny, but if you laugh, what does it actually matter.

In the future in the city San Angeles (the area from San Diego to Los Angeles) after the earthquake people live in a perfect world. For a long time no murder has committed. Then Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes)escapes. Over 40 years ago he was a criminal arrested by John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone). Spartan killed a lot of people during Phoenix' arrest, so he was punished as well. They both were frozen, possible in 1996 in a cryo-prison. Now Phoenix has escaped (how he does this is a secret that will be revealed later in the movie) the police can't handle him because they are not used to his violent behavior. The only thing they can come up with is Spartan. With the help of Lt. Lenina Huxley (Sandra Bullock) he must catch Phoenix and learn to know the new world.

The story above sounds ridiculous which it sometimes is. But you can understand there must be a lot of funny moments. Almost everything Spartan used to do is illegal now and he just can't get used to it. Snipes is a great villain, Stallone is nice as long as he is in this kind of movie and Bullock has some fine lines. I enjoyed it very much. 

Review 96

Combine KNIGHT RIDER 2000 and CROCODILE DUNDEE with a tiny bit of BRAVE NEW WORLD, and the result will, for better or worse, be something like Silver Pictures' new action comedy, DEMOLITION MAN. In this case, it manages to be better than several of its components, although the writers have an unfortunate tendency to play it safe a little too often.
The movie opens in 1996 as LA PD sergeant John "Demolition Man" Spartan heads into his final confrontation with Simon Phoenix, a sociopathic criminal he's been trying to collar for two years. Though Phoenix is captured, the warehouse he was using as his headquarters is completely destroyed, and more than twenty hostages are found dead in the wreckage. Both men are sentenced to cryo-prison, where they will be placed in suspended animation, having rehabilitation work fed directly into their minds.

Thirty-six years later, Phoenix escapes when thawed out for a parole hearing. Within two hours he's killed seventeen people; a development for which the San Angeles (much of LA was leveled by "the big one of 2010," LA and several other cities have become the idyllic San Angeles metroplex) Police Department, which hasn't had to deal with a "Murder Death Kill" in twenty years, is woefully unprepared. Luckily, the cop who brought Phoenix in last time is in cold storage....

The producers must be congratulated for going out on a limb here. While people would have paid to see a movie that was little more than a two-hour shoo tout between Stallone and Snipes, the movie has a satirical bent. It pokes fun at formulaic action movies--someone actually comments on a one-liner thrown out in the middle of a fight, and when Spartan gets angry at being regarded as some sort of action-movie stereotype, the speaker simply switches him from the "macho he-man" stereotype to the "brooding loner" ideal. The dwindling American attention span has been extrapolated to where fifteen-second commercials are the most popular music. The fear of intimacy being created in the AIDS era has extended to the point where nobody ever touches each other, not even to shake hands. What some observers see as a disturbing trend to sacrifice freedom for safety in America today is pervasive. The names "Spartan" and "Phoenix" actually seem to be chosen with something in mind, and an "underground" movement is to be taken literally. Stallone and Snipes look like photographic negatives of each other early on in the movie.

However, many of the interesting questions that could be raised in this movie are given lightweight treatment. Spartan had a wife and daughter, and though his spouse's death is one of the first things he learns when being revived, he doesn't seem to react much. Spartan mentions a nightmare that lasted thirty years, and Phoenix had a similar experience, but little is made out of it. And though at least some explanation is offered for the radical changes in society (better than with most movies of this genre, most recently typified by Fortress), it doesn't quite seem adequate. And is the sterile environment limited to San Angeles, or does it extend to all of California/ the United States/North America/western civilization/the world? Also, it would seem that Spartan has more in common with Phoenix than anyone else in this future, but little is done with this.

The action is well-shot, and the special effects are pretty seem less. They even showed a metric temperature reading that didn't say "degrees Kelvin," although the object in question was a 1 K without any visible insulation. The acting is tolerable. Stallone, though somewhat wooden, has learned a lot about playing the straight man from his brief foray into comedy, and pulls off his lines here without embarrassment, and actually managing to elicit quite a few laughs. Wesley Snipes throws caution to the wind as Simon Phoenix with an over-the-top portrayal of the insane criminal mastermind. Bullock is fairly poor, but it fits with the character she plays. Hawthorne is passable, and half of Denis Leary's four scenes are more or less carried by material straight out of his stand-up routine (he even starts pacing back and forth). Rob Schneider from Saturday Night Live also shows up as a character who might have escaped from an SNL skit about bureaucrats you want to punch out on sight.

DEMOLITION MAN falls in the 7.0-7.5 range. It's more clever than the average action movie, but missed several opportunities.

Review 97

With the name of Sylvester Stallone attached to an action vehicle, one has rarely come to expect anything other than mindless violence and red-blooded politics that approach the extremes of reactionary libertarianism. Demolition Man is an action film and its politics are arguably reactionary and libertarian, but the surprise for a Stallone film is that it emerges as an action film with intelligence and a sense of humour. 

 1. The film offers a wittily satiric vision of the future - one where current fads for Political Correctness have created a society that is so nice it is dystopian. The satire runs wall-to-wall - radio stations and piano bars plays jingles from 20th Century advertising commercials, fast food joints have become the restaurants of the future serving up junk food as though it were gourmet dinners, and perhaps in response to Arnie?s digs at him in Twins (1988) and Last Action Hero (1993), Stallone throws in a sly joke about how the immigration laws were changed to allow Arnold Schwarzenegger (who is in real life an ardent Republican) to become President. Perhaps one of the funniest moments is Stallone?s meeting with revolutionary leader Dennis Leary where Leary suddenly turns around and reveals in perfect straight-face that what he is fighting for is the right to eat red meat, smoke, read Playboy and run naked through the streets if he wants - exactly the opposite of what a revolutionary is supposed to be rebelling in favor of. 

The film came at a point where Stallone was trying to gain back charge of his career and turn away from a string of mindless action box-office flops. It even shows Stallone indulging in a little Political Correctness himself and repudiating the very violence his film plays on - in one interesting (if not particularly convincing) scene he tries to delineate a dividing line between violence that is acceptable for enforcing the law against people who are conducting armed robbery for profit and terrorism, and its use against people who are conducting armed robbery to steal the basic necessities of life - ?Sometimes it?s good to hurt people - but not people who are stealing food?. 

Stallone for the first time in a long while seems to be at remarkable ease in the role, even engaging in self-parody - he gets an enormous amount of mileage out of the jokes about having been hypno-programmed to knit and not being able to work out how the toilets work. He gets fine support from a pre-superstardom Sandra Bullock who gives a sparkling performance of naively happy ebullience. 

Where the film is rather uninteresting - oddly enough considering such was its selling point - is in the action scenes which are all rather routine. Also considering his double-billing opposite Stallone, Wesley Snipes is not that well used - he yells his performance in and seems just another street punk that Stallone would have blown away without a second thought. Certainly he never builds to the sense of villainy that the film needs. As an actor Snipes never manages to suggest he is particularly well intellectually endowed. Here he is meant to be the villain, but he is so dull that even the heroine of the piece manages to steal the film out from under him. 

The film was not a large success, as has been the case with many of Stallone?s films of the 1990s and 2000s. Marco Brambilla next went onto direct the flop Alicia Silvesrtone kidnapping comedy Excess Baggage (1997) and then returned to the genre with the TV mini-series Dinotopia (2002). 

Review 98 

Reviews and Comments

A fascinating, moderately original vision of the world of the future and the always-enjoyable Sandra Bullock are the majority of this films' redeeming qualities. Fortunately, they're just barely enough to make it worthwhile for fans of the futuristic action film genre. Wesley Snipes is amusing as the villain, and Sylvester Stallone (for better or worse) is his usual self. But the plot is the primary weak point, being neither realistic nor much more complicated than two guys fighting each other. 

Review 99

The Year is 2032. The prison system, not having learnt its lessons from the past century (such as the case involving Alcatraz), now "puts away" people in deep freeze using cryogenic technology. Among those in the deep freeze are John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone), a police officer convicted of involuntary manslaughter, and Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes), a ruthless criminal with a list of crimes too numerous to mention. 

In Demolition Man, the future of what is now Los Angeles and its surrounding areas (known as San Angeles) appears blissful. It is illegal to swear, smoke, drink alcohol, have any contact with other humans that would lead to the exchange of fluids, and have children without a license. Sounds just like what the Christian Coalition would like, eh? 

Unfortunately for the peace-loving people of San Angeles, there exists a band of rebels who wish to make their depraved choices without government intervention. Rebelling against the above Orwellian system, they live underground and are a thorn in the side of the San Angeles administration. In order to eliminate them and gain total power, Raymond Cocteau (Nigel Hawthorne), the leader of San Angeles, covertly arranges to have Phoenix "programmed" to kill the leader of the underground rebels, Edgar Friendly (Denis Leary). When Phoenix escapes from prison, the prison officials (who are unaware of plan) lack the skill to combat him and thus release Spartan also, since it was he who brought Phoenix to justice in the 20th century. 

As you can guess, there're a lot of explosions, gunfights, and general mayhem. Snipes is reasonably funny as a blonde-haired villain. Stallone actually manages more than three facial expressions. Surprisingly, there is a lot of good hum our throughout the movie: There's a priceless moment involving meeting matches and licking asses, which had me rolling over the floor. Sandra Bullock is cute as Spartan's sidekick and love interest. 

There's a fair bit of socio-political commentary hidden in the movie, but none of it is new. This is definitely worth renting if you've not seen it before. 

Review 100

Kyle's Rating: the greatest role of Sylvester Stallone?s career. Give this man an Oscar! 

Kyle's Review: Look, Rocky is good, but it?s a fact of life and game show trivia that Sylvester Stallone isn?t going to be accepted into the pantheon of ?distinguished actors? any time soon. Copland aside, most of his stuff (Cobra, Lockout [or something], and that movie about arm wrestling) is forgettable and useful largely in filling up TNT and TBS weekend programming. However, this is not to say that Stallone doesn?t have a lot to offer in the realm of entertainment; like contemporaries Bruce Willis and Arnold Schwartzenegger, Stallone has a charm and screen presence that can make a movie watchable, within reason of course (I think they show Stop, Or My Mom Will Shoot in prisons to real dregs of society as ultimate punishment). Tango and Cash is fun, but Stallone really makes his mark in Demolition Man. It?s sounds like the sort of action/sci-fi **** that clogs the ?favorites? shelves at the video store, but with wonderful performances, a great blend of humor and action, well-written dialogue and story AND a song by Sting on the soundtrack, Demolition Man towers above the rest and really should have swept the critic?s awards that year, though I?m sure there was some film about a blind amputee learning to play the piano while in a loveless marriage to an overbearing disgraced former-general-turned-arena-gladiator that was more deserving that year thick sarcasm ends. 

The story is a standard sci-fi cookie cutter recyclable: good guy (maverick cop) catches bad guy (homicidal genius madman) but gets framed in the process as bad guy?s revenge, and they both get cryogenically frozen to serve their time in stasis. But then when the bad guy mysteriously escapes to run rampant in a far-future crimeless utopia that lacks the resources to deal with the bad guy, the only hope is to also defrost the good guy who caught him in the process so he can have comical reactions to the future setting while doing serious shoot-?em-up action with the bad guys and tossing around glib witticisms like there was no tomorrow, with a hot female sidekick and angry authority figures breathing down the good guy?s neck the whole way. It?s not very unique, is it? I saw a variation on this story that was made in the 1940?s (called Destruction Man or something), so there you go. 

What sets Demolition Man aside is that this is one of those great movies that is just pure fun on film and you can tell a lot of care and effort went into making this one great. Every little clichй (good guy surprised by future, the enlightened future socialites view him as a primitive relic, profanity is outlawed [no!]) is tweaked a little and treated with tongue firmly in cheek. Crappy Los Angeles has been transformed into utopian San Angeles. There?s future technology all about but the normal citizens treat it as second nature, instead of being all high and mighty about it so the audience?s attention is drawn and we loudly exclaim ?ooh? and ?ahh? in the theater, like certain films I could mention . . . 

Did I mention how this movie is made by the performances? Stallone is the man of the hour (and a half, roughly) as John Spartan, the roughest toughest cop around kicking ass and taking names in wartorn Los Angeles. He?s a walking disaster, he?s nobody?s friend, he?s (known as the) Demolition Man. Spartan?s the only cop crazy enough to try to take down the diabolical Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes doing a great job playing his impression of The Joker) and he succeeds, but gets falsely busted in the process. In the future, after Phoenix escapes and Spartan is defrosted, future cop Lenina Huxley (the pure pre-Forces-of-Nature-ick-she-kissed-Ben-Affleck! Sandra Bullock) acts as his enthusiastic partner with a thing for the past and a willingness to try anything, even sex and violence, as least once. And not in that order! 

So even if your girlfriend or you have a unspoken rule to never rent a Stallone movie, make an exception for Demolition Man. It?s well worth your trouble, and there?s plenty of humor, comedy, and good old fashioned violence for the entire family, nay, the whole community! And Denis Leary is in here, too, and gets the limelight for a few choice soliloquies on the fallibility of utopia and the benefit of smokes and steaks. What a world! Don?t forget to stay for the credits: any opportunity to hear a Sting song is time well spent. Enjoy one of the few Stallone films you shouldn?t be ashamed for liking! 

Review 101

PoolMan's Rating: Best pinball game EVER. 

PoolMan's Review: College life for me was an interesting time. Sure, I worked hard, and I did relatively well with my classes, but being fresh from high school, it was my first exposure to an education where you were entirely responsible for yourself, and no one really cared whether you showed or not, so long as you paid your tuition. Hence, when I felt I was up and ahead in my studies, I would go hang around the campus arcade with some buddies. It was there that I had my first taste of Mortal Kombat, Magic: The Gathering (in the student hall), and Demolition Man Pinball. Man, that was the life. 

The thing that made Demo Man such a great ball game was the fact that nearly every single line in the movie was in it! "Send a maniac to catch a maniac." "Heads up!" "Two for the price of one!" It was like they planned the script around electronic entertainment instead of film. This is all to say that Demo Man is inextricably wound up in this beady little cranium of mine, even if for the wrong reasons. Thankfully, it's also there for the right reasons; I LOVE this movie. 

My girlfriend made the repeated comment that Sylvester Stallone can't act. I was about to argue the point before I realized it's pretty true. Sure, he can strap on boxing gloves/machine guns/headbands and go play the tough guy, but how much of that is ever really a stretch? It doesn't really matter though, the guy's just so fun to watch glide from scene to scene, utterly bewildered and yet never off balance. He has a good sense of humour, and can look macho when he needs to. What else do you need? 

Between Kyle's cheering (yay!) and Justin's booing (um... boo!), the plot's been pretty well laid out already, no need to rehash. The story is more complicated than Justin makes it out to be, to be fair. Although it takes so long to get to WHY Simon Phoenix is thawed out in the first place, I can see where you might get bored with the story. And yes, it's pretty unrealistic to expect that a mere 30 or 40 years could create such a radical difference in human nature, but then again, Justin saw Back to the Future 2, and he still holds out hope that we'll have hoverboards commercially available by 2015. 

Demolition Man falls into my "I'd watch it pretty much any time" category. It full of good action pieces, it's got a remarkably cute Sandra Bullock, and it's funnier than hell. I don't know if it's date movie material, but at the very least, it's worth a viewing to see what's probably one of Sly's best movies ever. And after Driven, I'm sure we'd all rather remember him this way. 

Review 102

Blame the cable channel TNT for this next review ? Demolition Man, an action packed movie starring Sylvester Stallone, Wesley Snipes, and Sandra Bullock has grown on me ? simply because every time I turn on the TV, it?s there. When I first saw the movie many years ago, I thought it yet another piece of action packed trash with tons of explosions, horrible acting, and a story so thin and cheap ? it could be written out and packed into one of those 25 cent egg contraptions you see just as you are heading out of the grocery store. 

But still, time as proven, at least to me, that Demolition Man is not that bad. It won?t make any top ten lists ? not even if you are making one based on Stallone?s career ? but still it?s easy entertainment and not a bad way to unwind from a hard day?s work. 

The movie goes something like this. Within the first few minutes of the movie ? even before much of the titles ? Stallone is a cop. A rugged, buffed cop with sharp instincts and an even sharper right hook. Much of his career has been spent tracking down a really bad guy with blond hair who like the Joker in Batman likes to laugh hysterically even when he knows he is caught and about to spend many years in jail. The movie takes place in a future ? it doesn?t say ?near future? but it definitely is a future since for one the jail is a place where you get freezed in this clear goo and your mind is fed happy thoughts until your parole. 

Anyways ? John Spartan/Sylvester Stallone tracks down Simon Phoenix/Wesley Snipes and unknown to Spartan ends up killing a few innocent hostages ? thus, he, due to a public relations issue has to end up in jail along with the really guilty guy with blond hair. This allows of course allows us a few minutes to associate with Stallone?s character since we know he is the good guy ? who made a small mistake and has to pay for it. And, this allows for us to see Stallone completely naked in all his buffed glory ? because when you are freezed in this goo you have to be in your birthday suit. 

The movie then flash forwards a few decades where the future has completely changed. Everyone drives really weird looking cars ? and is cited a fine if they cuss in public. The 20th century is looked badly upon by everyone ? even the old timers ? who have traded in self expression ? for public politeness. The cops are even completely unaware of harsh crimes ? and talk day in and day out about the ?big? cases which involve someone spraying paint on a fence. 

Now of course we know what happens next ? the really bad guy with blond hair gets out of prison by a freak twist in the story ? and soon Stallone is released just because he?s the only one left around who is tough enough to capture this guy. Stallone is accompanied by Lenina Huxley/Sandra Bullock, a future cop who loves the history of the 20th century and jumps at the chance to work alongside a living breathing cop of the past. 

Much of the movie from this point forward does one of two things. Showcases new technology left and right and/or showcases that technology as a hindrance to apprehend the villain. One interesting aspect that I loved throughout this movie is that whenever someone cusses you always hear the buzzer sound in the background notifying you that you have just been fined for doing so. I can just imagine the sound guy working in post production who?s sole purpose it was, was to mark each cuss word and make sure that the sound effect is heard in the background. 

Tossing aside the technology for a second ? the movie also highlights Stallone?s fairly bad (but it seems he?s not trying to be bad or better than bad ? he?s just bad) acting skills as he says his lines in tough sentences meant of course to be the opposite of Bullock?s sweet sounds her lines her require. 

Also, the movie throws into the mix a whole bunch of character actors who add flavor to the movie ? but are of course forgotten for the most part since they only exist to move the movie forward. You?ll see Dennis Learey/Edgar Friendly in there, you?ll see Benjamin Bratt/Alfredo Garcia (from Law and Order ? ex-Julia Roberts boyfriend, recently married to someone else) in there, and a few others that pop up only to disappear. 

The special effects are adequate but more left on the floor replaced by actual explosions that would make a demolition crew salivate. There are also some nice combat scenes ? especially the ones where Wesley Snipes and Stallone beat it out. This is pre-Blade era for Snipes, so his build is a little less bulky than Stallone?s, but he is still quick on his feet and able to give John Spartan a run for his money. 

Other than that ? I don?t really know why Demolition Man has grown on me, enough to warrant three stars. Maybe it is because, action movies these days (2002) are starting to either be Japanese imports where wires are used left and right ? or starring some actor who has recently made a big name in Hollywood (is that Lucy Liu in a new action movie?!) Sometimes I long for the old days ? but sometimes I do not (aka, Schwarzenegger?s Collateral Damage ? read Jack Sommersby?s article to see just how bad one movie can be). 

So if you ever find yourself watching cable and catch a glimpse of Demolition Man on TNT, give it a few ? if you haven?t already done so. I wouldn?t and will not purchase this movie ? maybe a rental whenever it leaves the TNT rotation ? but it?s not as bad as I first thought. Then again, it is Friday night ? and who knows what goes through the mind of a movie reviewer after a long day at work ? and a few beers. 

Review 103

If you have seen clips or advertisements for Demolition Man, you may think the film is about a 21st century duel between a cop and a criminal from the 20th century. Although this provides the mediocre plot for the movie, the actual emphasis lies elsewhere. It is the exploration of the futuristic society that dominates the film's screen time. Fortunately, the writers and director are very successful in pulling this off in what turns out to be a very interesting glimpse into the future.

Demolition Man starts out in the year 1996 in a showdown between LAPD Sgt. John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) and psychopathic criminal Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes). Phoenix is holding 30 hostages in a heavily armed building when Spartan, known as the "Demolition Man," captures Phoenix in an attack that destroys the building as well. Phoenix declares that Spartan is responsible for the deaths of the hostages, and Spartan is convicted of involuntary manslaughter and sentenced to the CryoPenitentiary, where he (along with Phoenix) is frozen and subjected to a rehabilitation program. 

They resurface in the year 2032 when Phoenix escapes from his parole hearing. But the world has changed into a kinder, gentler society where violent crimes are virtually nonexistent. Needless to say, the futuristic police force is ill equipped to deal with apprehending the still masochistic Phoenix. Enter the recently thawed John Spartan, an old fashioned cop brought back to stop an old fashioned criminal. 

Although this provides the plot of the film, the actual emphasis of the script is exploring the futuristic society created by writers Peter M. Lenkov and Robert Reneau. They envisage an Orwellian 1984-esque society, complete with a Big Brother figure in Mayor/Govenor Raymond Cocteau (Nigel Hawthorne). Cocteau has created a society devoid of social evils including violent crimes on the one hand, but also including drinking, smoking, and foods high in cholesterol. "Exchange of bodily fluids" is also prohibited to keep disease at bay. In its stead is virtual sex, presented in a scene between Spartan and leading lady Lenina Huxley (Sandra Bullock). 

As the plot itself incredibly weak and is not bolstered with any particular finesse, it is relieving that the film devotes much of its time examining the intricacies of the new society. After the escape of Phoenix, the film spends a very long time in the control room of the police station tracking him on their sophisticated monitoring system. Though the emphasis seems odd, the scene is very well done, showing both the new technologies of the new era as well as the new modes of human interaction, devoid of any casual touch and replete with innocuous greetings such as "be well." 

The most impressive aspect of the writers' view of the new technology is that it is very feasible for the most part. Everything is grounded in current technologies and merely extrapolated into the future: there is no Jetsons-type silliness with levitating motor cars that fold into briefcases. Quite the contrary, the motor vehicles pictured were provided by General Motors and are actual prototype "concept cars" that GM intends to build in the future, complete with voice-recognition devices used to navigate and steer. 

There is a good deal of social satire as well. The "oldies" radio station plays "mini-songs" of the 20th century, known to most of us as commercials. Lines from favorite jingles can be heard in the background of the scene in the fancy night club Taco Bell. A caller to the police department emergency line is instructed by an operator, "If you would prefer an automated response, press 1 now." And (perhaps appropriately for a Sylvester Stallone film) a somewhat demeaning reference is made to the "Shwartzenegger presidency." 

Ultimately, however, Demolition Man is unsatisfying. The lame plot combined with the woefully banal dialogue is only partially salvaged by the clever picture of society in the 21st century. Aside from a few interesting twists, the action scenes are also trite with all the guns roaring. (Guns, of course, are illegal in the perfect society: Phoenix and Spartan had to get theirs from a museum.) One plus is that all graphic violence was painstakingly avoided: for all the scenes of people shooting, there are remarkably few of people getting shot. Taken as a whole, Demolition Man is very interesting, but not all that exciting.

Review 104

One of the few Stallone movies I like. He's fun to watch in this one and Sandra Bullock adds her naive sweetness to it. The movie has no depth but allows some entertaining glimpses into the future. Easy entertainment! 

Review 105

The movie could have been far better if Sly Stallone had not have played the starring role. Surely there were far better younger actors out there who could have contributed a better performance. Sandra Bullock and Wesley Snipes rescue the movie and take into the 'average and watch-able' category. If you see the movie look out for the comical part where Sly and Wesley Snipes have a punch-up. I get the impression that the director was trying to make it look like a Rocky Movie! 

Review 106

A viewer 

GOOD MOVIE OF THE FUTURE AND ACTION.

Review 107

This movie is nothing but fun. It didn't win any awards and.. I suppose it didn't really deserve any. BUT, the action is great! The one liners are great. Some of the situations this movie brings about are great. The entertainment value of this movie is VERY HIGH. If you like Sly or action movies.... it is a MUST SEE. --

Review 108

Predictable action fare with Stallone playing a super cop from 1996 awakened from an unjust cryogenic jail sentence to capture super psycho Snipes (also frozen in 1996) who has escaped the liberal-totalitarian utopian San Angeles (used to be LA) in 2032. 

None of this movie makes any sense, but its running jokes are amusing. The futuristic society is the apotheosis of political correctness and pacifism, and the only weapons are those on display in a museum...and fortunately for Snipes' character, the pacifist nimrods displayed fully functional firearms, with plenty of of ammo. Fortunately, this movie doesn't take itself too seriously. You know how it's all going to end, and there are no real surprises along the way, but the running gags (that every restaurant is Taco Bell--the only one to survive the Franchise Wars--that toilet paper has been replaced by three seashells, that people receive demerits for cursing) and comic-strip action are enough to sustain the movie. 

Review 109

This is one of the best action comedies ever produced. It features an all-star cast, with detective John Spartan played by Sylvester Stallone, his arch enemy Simon Phoenix is portrayed by Wesley Snipes, Stallone's love interest (the lovely Lenina Huxley) of course is played by Sandra Bullock, and if you look closely enough you'll even see Jesse "The Body" Ventura running around as a cryocon. 

Stallone plays a detective from 1996 known affectionately as the "Demolition Man", who finally puts away Snipes after years of work. Phoenix has the last laugh though, and Spartan is locked away as well for a crime he never committed. 36 years later, Phoenix escapes from cryoprison and John Spartan is thawed out to reluctantly attempt to reapprehend his old foe. 

This movie is packed with the great action scenes you expect to see from Stallone and Snipes, but what really sells it is the comedy. The movie never takes itself too seriously, and scenes like Simon Phoenix in the museum or the information booth, and John Spartan putting the moves on Lenina Huxley get laughs that would make Adam Sandler green. "Demolition Man" is just great entertainment as well as an old personal favorite, and it's obvious that the cast had a blast making it. 

Review 110

I think that this movie (Demolition Man) is a great entertaining action movie that shouldn't be taken too seriously. just watch it and have a good time to see the great clash between Stallone and Snipes... 

Review 111

Sly Vs. Snipes The action is tremendous, especially the one on one scene in the museum. Great overall cast and it did have its humorous moments about the three seashells. Snipes is great as the martial arts bad guy.

Review 112

This movie is a sort of RoboCop 3 comic adventure. John Spartan, a soldier of our time, was arrested because he was accused responsible for the lives lost in a building that exploded. A new method of imprisonment was found and he was put in it. He was encased in ice. His enemy Simon Pheonix is too imprisoned, and years later, Phoenix escapes and reeks havoc in the futuristic la-la land Los Angeles. The only person capable of beating him is Spartan because in the future there are no guns except in museums.

This is a humorous, action packed but somewhat light-hearted action/adventure. Stallone and Snipes play awsome enemies against each other. This film is rated R for uh...uh...good question. The content is so limited. I guess there's some very mild language, gunplay and somewhat intense sexual content. Why not PG-13 at least?

Review 113

Okay, so it's not nearly as sophisticated as 2001: A Space Odyssey. Not as memorable as Star Wars. But way better than Wing Commander (1999) and Battlefield Earth (2000 or close to it)! Demolition Man makes no effort to take itself too seriously. It literally radiates pure silliness. I mean, consider the following -

1 - Sly versus Snipes. A marquee matchup of the two actors in their glory days. They haven't done too many good movies since.

2 - All the wimpy, corny naunces of the year 2036 are hilarious. Salt, sex, and meat are declared illegal... no unwarranted physical contact (hi-fives)... soto vocce violations... etc

3 - the museum assault scene. Enough said. "What's your boggle?" POW!

4 - The way John Spartan pulls off lines and monologues that are a bit lengthy and thus sound a but stiff, but he gets away with it.

5 - "Murder/death/kill! Murder/death/kill!" Classic.

6 - A "futuristic" 1996 (envisioned 3 years hence from when the movie was made), with - get this - a CH-47 Chinook LAPD chopper! Gimme a break!

7 - and lastly, a young Sandra Bullock. In Spandex. YESSSS!

Demolition Man is a bit underrated and seems to have faded with time. But it is one of my all-time faves. DM tells a great story without giving total creedence to plot holes and reality. And did I mention its got a young Sandra Bullock? In Spandex! YESSSS! 

Review 114

G0d, has it been 10 years already since this movie came out? I still remember renting it when it was first available on video and watching it about three times before I returned it to the store. It wasn't necessarily excellent for me, but the action and humor was what kept me coming back. That and Wesley Snipes. And it's very nice to see how well it's help up after all this time. 
Basically every other reviewer has written a plot, so I won't bother. What I will say is that it's almost shocking to see an action movie (starring Sly, no less) with such a great and intelligent script. Yes, I said intelligent. You know those movies where the basic premise is so intriguing, but the outcome is anything but? Well, Demolition Man takes full advantage of it's admittedly silly set-up. How are two maniacs from the 20th century going to respond to an almost too-good-to-be-true Utopian society in 2036? Simple: with explosives, guns and plenty of naughty words. Whenever something isn't blowing up in this movie, we're treated to some very comical situations. Citations are given for bad language, Taco Bell is the only restaurant in San Angeles, three seashells have replaced toilet paper, the only "oldies" you'll find on the radio are commercial jingles, police are just as clueless as the next civilian on how to handle criminals and the list pretty much goes on and on. The humor is the bulk of why I like this movie so much, but the action is also pretty good. 
Stallone is given kudos for being able to keep a straight face throughout such ludicrous situations, and Sandra Bullock makes for a cute sidekick/love interest, but it's Wesley Snipes who steals the movie as psychopath Simon Phoenix. Sporting bleach blonde hair and funky looking eyes, he's great fun to watch. It's amazing how underrated this guy is; I don't think people realize just how good Snipes actually can be until they really sit down to think about it. Would the Blade films be as much fun if someone else were cast in the title role? Would New Jack City have been watchable without him? I don't think so. 

The DVD is okay; anamorphic widescreen, 5.1 surround and all that, but the features are typically slim for an early Warner release. I suppose a 10th anniversary edition is now out of the question; ah, well. At least we get a director's commentary and the film does look great. 

Great price, so highly recommended. Pick it up and take that 10 year trip to the past to visit 30 years into the future. 

Review 115

Demolition Man is one of my faves of ALL time. I saw it in theaters in '93 and I was hooked from the start. Okay, I don't think the LAPD has any Chinook helicopters in its fleet, but we'll let that one slide. But Demo Man is just out to have a good time. The 2036 future is one big 'G' rated deal, and everyone is politically correct and decent. Well, heh heh, Spartan and Phoenix get unfrozen and tear up the joint! The two stars (in their prime) play off each other very well, and Huxley (Bullock... a young Sandy Bullock in spandex - Woo-HOO!) provides great comic relief as a cop born forty years too late who longs for at least a little chaos in her time. Her malopropisms are hilarious, as she can't get a single 90s era catchphrase down pat - "Let's go BLOW this guy!" - and other ones too.

However, watching the two leads work their goodguy/badguy roles is what makes Demo Man so enjoyable. Spartan is completely out of his element in 2036 as behavior, logic, bathroom etiqutte, and intimacy rules are unfamiliar to him. Phoenix is all about big time evil, and he kicks ass all over Santa Monica at will. The supporting cast does a great job too. Here's some more reasons why Demo Man rocks:

1 - the sotto voce violation device!

2 - how easy the SPD cops get smacked around by Phoenix

3 - Huxley's overreactions to Spartan's vulgarity: "EEEEEW! You mean,

fluid transfer?" during the bedroom "sex" scene

4 - during the final fight, the camera cuts away to scenes of the Cryolab falling apart, and you hear Phoenix scream. I dunno. I just find it amusing.

5 - Spartan's vain attempt to regain control of his out of control car, "Brake now you Mickey Mouse piece of sh-----t!!" In the TV version, it's edited to, "Brake now you Mickey Mooooouuuuussssse!"

6 - "You're on TV! POW!" as Spartan smacks Phoenix with a TV.

7 - the scene where Edgar Friendly interrogates Spartan, Huxley, and Garcia (Ben Bratt)

I could go on and on, but the point is, Demolition Man rocks big time but seems to have faded over the years. It's silly, ridiculous, and doesn't try to take itself too seriously. It's got a wealth of one-liners. And its got a young Sandy Bullock - in spandex! 

Review 116

Sylvester Stallone is surprisingly good in this fast, funny and violent futuristic action film about two convicts (the one good, the other bad) freed from suspended animation to wreak all kinds of mayhem in a politically correct Los Angeles of the future. Mind you, Wesley Snipes (as Sly's bad guy opponent) still steals the show.

While more could have been done on the satire side of things, this film is still one of the better Stallone films made. 
"TYPE=PICT;ALT=DemolitionMan"

http://www.sciflicks.com/demolition_man/images/demolition_man_06.html It actually shows that he can star in worthwhile movies and not just misconceived duds like Judge Dredd (1995)! Also, watch out for Sandra Bullock in a role she took before Speed (1994) jettisoned her to worldwide fame and recognition.
Demolition Man offers enough action and laughs for any action movie junkie...

Review 117

Lighten up, people! Just what do we expect from a film called "DEMOLITION Man",hmm? Social relevancy? Oscar nominations? The two combatants duke it out in the present, then take it to the future. Both Stallone and Snipes seem to relish chewing the scenery no matter what the century. It's fun to look through John Spartan's eyes at a world that is no longer recognizable; a world that he no longer fits into. A world where sea shells have taken on a whole new usage!

Demolition Man is an action-packed ride into the future. A future where nearly everything has been outlawed, where crime is almost non-existant, and where two foes suddenly find themselves in a face off...to the death. Sandra Bullock is as lovely as ever, providing some of the best lines in the film, borne out of her innocent attempts at speaking 90s-ese. 

While I would never classify Demolition Man as anything near a classic, it is a good old fashioned (if you can be old fashioned in the future!) good guy vs bad guy flick. Only one truly objectionable scene for the potentially squeamish (with the warden). Otherwise, a good choice for a no-brain-necessary night at the movies.

Review 118

THIS MOVIE IS GREAT! IT'S FUNNY ROMANTIC, ACTION PACKED!! I HAVE WATCHED IT OVER AND OVER AND I LOVE IT JUST AS MUCH AS I DID THE FIRST TIME! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVEN'T SEEN IT~ PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE OLD NEWS CLIPS OF JOHN SPARTAN (SYLVESTER STALLONE). THAT IS THE BEST PART!!! AND FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE SEEN IT, IS THE PART NOT THE GREATEST OR WHAT? (HERE IS A CLUE TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ~ HOW CAN YOU EXPLAIN THE DESTRUCTION OF A 3 MILLION DOLLAR MINI MALL FOR A GIRL WHOSE RANSOM IS ONLY $25,OOO?) AND IT IS COOL TO HEAR THEM REFER TO LASER DISKS AND SUCH WHEN THOSE ARE PRACTICALLY OBSOLETE!! ENJOY!!!

Review 119

John Spartan is a cop in the near future whose apparent accidental killing of a building full of hostages sees him cryogenically frozen alongside his nemesis, Simon Phoenix. Both re-awake many years later to find an America where crime is unknown, all restaurants are Taco Bell, commercial themes are respected music and toilet paper has (somehow) been replaced by three seashells. This is, simultaneously, a decent action movie, an interesting science fiction premise and a raspberry to the theory that Stallone cannot do comedy. With a supporting cast to die for, this is a forgotten piece of early 90s heaven.

Review 120

The film and its two main actors are very beautiful. The films details are elegantly smart, as well as the overall thought. The film is against a cold yuppie society. The film cares for the weaks and therefore has a good moral. The film is against corrupt administrations and elegantly anarchistic. The film says that there are circumstances when violence is the right thing to use. The film is one of the best earthly science fiction films. It reminds of the film Brazil, one of the best like Dune and Alien. It is nice as a comedy but expencely realistic - and romantic!

Review 121

This movie is a classic Sly Stallone movie. Its so over the top that it is so entertaining. I just love movies that try to predict the future, ussually by the time the future date approaches in reality, its just way off. When this movie predicts 1996 LA at the start of this movie, its like a post apocalyptic nightmare (only three years later after the production date of the movie, yet again made after the LA riots). Then, even worse, the picture of the future 30 years from now. We all can share what Stallone's character is feeling when he is unfrozen in the future, just completely out of place. Although his time was a nightmare, the future, even in its tranquillity, is also a nightmare, a place were almost everything is limited making it just haunting. 

This movie's depiction of the future is also very hilarious and all in all just fun. Seeing Stallone being frustrated with everyone and with everything is very amusing. Demolition Man is a very solid movie with great entertainment value. 7.5/10.

Review 122

At first I thought this would be just another Stallone action movie, but after watching it, I realized how deep this was. In 1996 (3 years after this was made), they have cryogenic technology for humans, and use it for prisons. Stallone's character (Spartan) spends 2 years trying to catch Snipe's character (Phoenix), and succeeds, but is accused of involuntary manslaughter for 30 people. Both are are cyrogenically frozen. 36 years later, in 2032, Phoenix escapes and law enforcement, not used to such violence, thaws out Stallone and uses him to catch Phoenix. This is where the movie gets extremely funny, as they both have adventures in San Angeles, seeing how society has changed. This has comedy, action, and science fiction mixed brilliantly.

As a science fiction movie, this is very good, much like 6th day and total recall, which are looks into the future and predict what an alternate time line would be like.

10/10.

Review 123

Demolition Man. If you're one of those guys that lives practically on dictionaries for reading, you'll know what it means. For those of you who don't, well, you'll be walking blind--right into one of the COOLEST Action movies of all time! 

In a future where violence is prohibited, two of the 90's most destructive forces--a cop with no limits of destruction (Sylvester Stallone) and a criminal with no limits of evil (Wesley Snipes)--run loose in a world not prepared for such catastrophic warfare. While Snipes is getting used to the future rather quickly (and that's an understatement), Stallone is having problems dealing with the nonviolent changes to serving justice (which is an overstatement). The plot becomes as deep as the Pacific when it is found out that the high council itself has released Snipes at an attempt to spread their power. Unfortunately, the highest of the council wouldn't live any longer to see it accomplished (which, as you've guessed by now, never would). After learning that Snipes plans on releasing prisoners of the past into the future, Stallone charges into what has to be the coolest future-movie theme battle.

Overall: terrific storyline, terrific characters, a nice deep plot, incredible action scenes, and some comedy to end the list (a good dose of comedy in a movie like this is bound to be good for your movie diet).

This one is shorter than my others, but this movie is so good I-I ain't gonna waste my breath. Just watch the movie yourself: all you'll be saying when it's over is, "Cooooolll!"

Rating: 10 out of 10 

Review 124

I liked this movie when I first saw it, back when I was about 10 years old, but I wanted to see how much I'd like it now that my taste in cinema has heightened. As it turned out, I did. The premise is original and there's some great fish-out-of-water humor. I love the scene where the police approach Simon Phoenix after he just murdered someone. Since they're not used to arresting people for murder in this peaceful future, the police are instructed in a very elementary manner about how to approach the killer. And I still like the gag about the three seashells, and Stallone instead deciding to curse over and over again, so he could use the tickets as toilet paper. Stallone is always enjoyable to watch, and it's fun to watch him belt out his one-liners, like all good action stars do. Wesley Snipes is completely over-the-top as Phoenix, but his intention was to play a villain straight out of a comic book, and he seems to have a lot of fun with the role. Plus, the theme song, by Sting, is way cool and it sucks how they don't show the credits during TV viewings, because I don't get to hear the song. If you're looking for good, fun action entertainment with laughs to spare, this is the movie to watch!

My score: 7 (out of 10)

Review 125

Finally we see a action-packed science fiction flick with a little sense for satire and relativity! For this genre (and for Stallone's career) that's a giant step forwards. Both super-villain Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes) and LA's toughest cop (Sylvester Stallone) are defrosted in the year 2036. Society turned into a colorless mass, in which forms of physical pleasures like smoking, sex and unhealthy food have been banned. You get fines when you curse and there hasn't been a murder since twenty years! The man behind this entire metamorphosis is Sir Nigel Hawthorne and he also thawed Snipes in order to eliminate the last remainders of rebellion. The extremely exaggerated setting results in constant comedy and one-liners from both Snipes as Stallone. Wesley Snipes clearly has the time of his life as the bad-guy and his old-fashioned madness causes a lot of chuckles among the viewers. Sandra Bullock stars in one of her least irritating roles ever and comedian Denis Leary pretty much plays himself as the anarchistic nihilist Edgar Friendly. There are a few very ingenious dialogues in `Demolition Man', like the joke about President Schwarzenegger, which almost receives cult-value anno 2004. This film is great fun and one of the best genre-efforts in the last 15 years. We especially remember Wesley Snipes moral here: `You can't take away people's right of being a**holes' !

Review 126

A hundred years from now, Stallone will be remembered for:

(1976-1990) Rocky's (1982-1988) Rambo's (1993) Cliffhanger (1997) Cop Land

No, Demolition Man wouldn't be in there. But on imdb Stallone's filmography of what movies are popular Demolition Man is on the tops even though its been rated 6.1.

Demolition Man along with Cliffhanger (*Both were released in '93) Are Stallone's most popular action films of the nineties and really the only sucessful.

I love Demolition Man, great cast, it supplies both humour and action, with rewarding and revolutionary fight scene's taken place in the 21st. Century. Stallone did another movie similar, I'm not sure if I agree with that choice the two carry similar characteristics. But non the less 1993's futuristic film is a favorite to watch of all Stallone fans and fans of cinema altogether.

10/10

Review 127

THIS MOVIE IS GREAT! IT'S FUNNY ROMANTIC, ACTION PACKED!! I HAVE WATCHED IT OVER AND OVER AND I LOVE IT JUST AS MUCH AS I DID THE FIRST TIME! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVEN'T SEEN IT~ PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE OLD NEWS CLIPS OF JOHN SPARTAN (SYLVESTER STALLONE). THAT IS THE BEST PART!!! AND FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE SEEN IT, IS THE PART NOT THE GREATEST OR WHAT? (HERE IS A CLUE TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ~ HOW CAN YOU EXPLAIN THE DESTRUCTION OF A 3 MILLION DOLLAR MINI MALL FOR A GIRL WHOSE RANSOM IS ONLY $25,OOO?) AND IT IS COOL TO HEAR THEM REFER TO LASER DISKS AND SUCH WHEN THOSE ARE PRACTICALLY OBSOLETE!! ENJOY!!!

Review 128

This is certinly a great action movie. Ive alyways liked this film. However the regioun 4 version does not come with the trailers or commentary, it only has the movie in wide screen and that is it! 
One thing I did notice while watching this movie was they have dubbed the voices in some areas of the film with new dialogs! The most commenly known one i picked up on was in the original version i had on VHS it was "Tacho Bell" that was the product placment resteraunt they attended dinner in! But in this movie its been changed to "Pizza Hut"! I'm not sure why, but you can tell by the ways the lips move that there saying "Tacho Bell" and "Burrito" and sounds a bit funny when they say "Pizza Hut!" 
Stilla great movie ,well worth watchign if your into blow em up action movies! 

Review 129

Good movie, I watched movie allot and for some reason i never get bored of it. Itâ€™s a to buy movie

Review 130

Stallone in one of his better roles as a cop frozen in suspended animation as part of a jail sentence. He is awakened several years later because his arch-nemesis (Wesley Snipes)was also awakened from suspended animation and the pacifist future cops have no clue how to stop him. Stallone's rough ways do not bode well for those in charge but he is worshipped as a hero by his new partner (Sandra Bullock). Great exchanges of dialogue and action scenes between Stallone and Snipes. A great deal of comic relief as old commercial jingles have become popular music and Stallone doesn't know how to use the future bathroom or bond 
with a future woman (Bullock).

Review 131

If you bought this like me expecting the Joel Silver commentary; it wasn't on there. Major dissappointment. Also in the version I purchased all references to Taco Bell had been replaced with Pizza Hut. Diff from what I saw at the pix. Loved this movie but dissappointed by this version. Box misled me into thinking extra features were on there. I should have looked closer. 5 stars for 
the movie though!

Review 132

SPOILERS!!!

I believe this movie, out of all the ones on this list, has the vision of the future I would most like to see. Clean, moral, peaceful-perfect, right? Wrong. Even in a future this idyllic, there are many problems, with corrupt politicians (can't escape them) leaving those who do not conform to his views, without homes, and ensures the world sees them as vicious, murdering rebels. Unfortunately, when 20th century super villain escapes from his frozen sleep, the future has no idea how to cope. The police are not trained in combat, and are only marginally stronger than the public, so when Simon Phoenix begins to wreak havoc, there can only be one solution: bring back the one man who could handle him. So out pops Stallone, and the old enemies begin their personal war again. Apart from the look the film, which is very attractive, the script, and the cast are extremely good for an action film. Stallone is funny, not even remotely trying to adapt to the future, Snipes is excellent in exploiting the weaknesses of the future cops, and Bullock is stunningly beautiful, but also shows her skill as a comic actress, messing up the 20th century dialogue she picks up from Spartan. Lots of effective action set pieces are balanced well with the clever script, with the usual mix of explosions, bullets and punches all used to exploit the plot, not just for the sake of looking impressive. 8 OUT OF 10

Review 133

Demolition Man remains one of my favourite films. During my teenage years any film with big explosions, martial arts and funny one-liners was regarded as 'excellent'. This film I'm glad to say, has passed the test of time. In an era where we're seeing the demise of the big action blockbuster, Demolition Man remains fresh.

**SPOILERS** The society portrayed in the movie is one of peace, paranoia and exclusivity. Enter Wesley Snipe's character... a loud-mouthed villain with no conscience, equipped with a short-fuse, exceptional martial arts skills and some of the funniest lines in action-film history. The only man capable of stopping him, is the very same man who jailed him years ago. Sylvester Stallones character is a quiet loner who seeks to bring down villains any which way he can, usually with no thought for public safety. In seeking to bring the other one down, these two characters spend most of the film tearing the 'perfect' society apart. 

As the story is based in the future, our minds are open to the fact that parts of this film could still possibly occur. This, along with Snipes and Stallones' chemistry and the usual action film cameos (love interest, the respective gangs and unfortunate passers' by) keeps us gripped right to the very climax.

Overall this is one of the most enjoyable action films I've seen. You leave feeling satisfied that not only did you get what it said on the tin, but knowing you'll look forward to seeing it again in the future.

Review 134

When we started watching this, we couldn't tell from the satellite TV blurb whether this was serious or not, but this very soon became clear: This is a hip, funny satire that knows where it's going and what it wants to say. Not only that, but this movie provides some of the principal source material for "Austin Powers, International Man of Mystery", a movie that I guess we must now call "second-order satire".

I've never liked Sly Stallone in his serious roles, but damn!, he's funny when he's parodying himself, both here and in "Antz".

("Atlant G, Schmidt, you are fined one credit for use of offensive language in an IMDB comment.")

Sandra Bullock sure seems like she's having a good time in this movie too, and her malopropisms are fun to try to interpret before Stallone gets to decoding them for us. And having seen Wesley Snipes in a variety of serious roles, it's wonderful to see him in the off- the-wall role he plays in this movie; we were constantly having to remind ourselves that that was, indeed, Wesley Snipes.

So if anyone tells you this movie isn't any good, just tell them to "shovel it!"

("Atlant G, Schmidt, you are fined one credit for use of a terrible 
joke in an IMDB comment.")

Review 135

Great movie, had to post this somewhere. Watch the hearing list after Simon Phoenix breaks out, the second name on the list is Scott Peterson. They predicted the future, how much better could the movie be!

Review 136

I just rented this film from NetFlix, and it must be a different version than what some people here have reported receiving, because it does have the commentary by director Marco Brambilla and producer Joel Silver, and the actors still say "Taco Bell" in it. This appears to be what Amazon is advertising, but not delivering. Why would they go back later and edit out the name of a company, only to replace it with another name which is also owned by the same people? (Pepsi owns Taco Bell and Pizza Hut.) And did they do the commentary over without Silver, or just cut him out? It doesn't seem like it would make much sense with only one of them talking.

Review 137

From the very first scene of this film, I was aware that it would be a typical 90's action/comedy. It's clear from the very first frame. However, once you start to watch it, you'll realize that it's one of the few that actually deliver; plenty of one-liners, action scenes, a bad-ass hero and villain, plenty of explosions and nifty guns. It has everything you could want in an action movie, and pretty much everything you could want in a funny movie, as well. Actually, the action and the comedy in the film are equally big parts of the film. The film benefits highly from having two action icons in the leads(much like Dolph and Van Damme in Universal Soldier), Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes. Stallone is well-known and credible in the ass-kicking hero part, and Snipes definitely seems to enjoy playing the cool, one-liner spouting villain. The plot is surprisingly good; it has a good pace, and is rarely boring, though on multiple viewings it can get a little bland, and it will not keep your attention(at least not through the plot), though it may keep you watching just to catch the next one-liner or action scene. The acting is fairly good. I didn't find any of the characters to be terribly badly acted, anyway. The characters are well-written and credible, not to mention (mostly) very entertaining. Snipes and Stallone have a good on-screen chemistry which makes their rivalry on screen believable. The action scenes are entertaining, well-choreographed and just plain fun. The jokes and one-liners are great; the overall humor and comedy in the film is probably the most valuable asset, as the action is somewhat outdated by now. The characters are all well-cast. The science fiction elements are well-integrated and entertaining, though rarely likely(but, of course, that is the whole purpose of the film). All in all, just a very entertaining typical action-comedy, that most likely will have the generic film-fan laughing and cheering. Most people can probably find something entertaining in this film. I recommend it to any fan of any of the actors, action films and comedies in general, and just plain action 
movie buffs. 7/10

Review 138

This film is fantastic! It is a mild film, that any teenager could see, but it still has a lot of action and a lot of fun. Sandra Bulloc stars really cute in the beginning of the career while Stallone on the apice of his! Wesley Snipes, works good as the bad guy here.

There are some interesting details in the film: "The Schwarzenegger Library" is mentioned, because the actor in question became President of the US. This film is from 1993, but now, right now, who's California's governor? Exactly 10 years later, and also in the state where the film happened to be (San Andreas)??! Funny coincidences...

But the film didn't predict all the future:

Quite interesting was to see this film with a new DVD, and to realize that the voices of the actors (I could read their lips) and all the pictures of the film were changed form TACO BELL to PIZZA HUT!!! Why that?! 

Review 139

This movie grows on you over time. It's become a regular repeat feature on the cable movie channels because more and more people now understand that it's really a dark comedy about Political Correctness run amok, which was a bit hard for many people to grasp in 1993 when the film came out. Today, it's a lot more obvious.

The action scenes are good, and both Stallone and Snipes are having fun in their roles. Sandra Bullock is especially good in this one: her "girl-next-door" persona is perfect for the young female cop who dreams of the "bad old days" when policemen actually had to chase criminals and drive fast cars. Of course, Sly is lampooning himself in this film; Snipes even slips in a "Rambo" reference at one point.

Most of the reviewers I've read (pro and amateur) miss the whole point. The film's story brutally lampoons those people who would do anything to protect us from ourselves, even to the point of outlawing sex! The real villain is the future world's "savior" who brings back a psycho killer (Snipes) to murder an underground leader for him. This "genius" thinks he's protected himself by brainwashing Snipes so that he can't kill him, never dreaming that a mass murderer could simply toss his gun to one of his henchman and yell "Shoot him", right after calling the leader an "evil Mr. Rogers." (Snipes is great in this role; the film wouldn't have worked without him.)

It's not Alien or Dune, folks, but it's good, unclean SF fun and a great action flick besides. Rent the DVD; I guarantee you'll laugh out loud and still be smiling the next day.

Review 140

Just saw DM again this past weekend on satellite. Can't recall which station, UPN, USA, ????

Did anyone else notice when they were accessing the day's parole hearings list that the 2nd name on that list was Scott Peterson?

Have they edited those names to show current scandals? Surely they would've had to have the permission of the movie makers. mmmmmmmmm??

Don't you just love Dennis Leary & his rants?

And how prophetic is that whole "President" Arnold thing?

Review 141

Made in 1993, "Demolition Man" is an interesting little piece of semi-political propaganda, which comes to us with a warning about the dangers of morality. This is made even more relevant by the state of government affairs in today's America, and we are very close to the nightmarish PC world depicted in it.

But a future without violence is worth it isn't it? The irony there rests in Lenina Huxley's (Sandra Bullock) fascination with 90's culture, which is seen by others as archaic and something that is better left forgotten, yet people in high positions of power hire violent criminals, like the recently escaped Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes), to assassinate a rebel leader, Edgar Friendly (Denis Leary). An old-fashioned cop is also brought back into service to track down Phoenix, John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone), who uses his own methods of brutal law enforcement to bring him down.

As we see in "Demolition Man" however, this pacifist society comes to us at a costly price - our freedom. The police are ill-equipped to handle violent criminals like Phoenix and so they need to search into the past to figure how he was caught in the first place.

I don't know if most people would want to live a world like the one in "Demolition Man"; I certainly wouldn't want to. But with recent fiascoes with Janet Jackson at the Super Bowl or rap groups like the 2 Live Crew, we're being pushed further and further into "Demolition Man's" world.

8/10

Review 142

This is a fan-freakin'-tastic sci-fi about a futuristic fascist government ruled by an evil despot "Big Brother" who recruits a violent gang leader from the 20th century to assassinate the leader of the resistance who lives underground where the despot cannot monitor him. The problem is that the despot cannot control the gangster who wreaks even more havok now than he did in the past. The police decide to recruit a tough 20th century cop to go after the 20th century gangster, but the cop has a hard time fitting in and following the ludicrous laws of the future. The action and the humor get really good from there.

Review 143

Demolition Man(1993) Runtime:115min,Genre:Action/Sci-Fi/Comedy/Crime,Rated R for Violence, Language and Brief Nudity. Demolition Man is a great action packed film. It is also funny. I used to love this movie when I was at the ages of 3-5.But then the movie got lost. Anyway this still play's on TV. This film is about 2 men. A rough cop(Stallone) and a criminal(Snipes).The criminal gets thawed out and causes havoc in the new future. Because in the future the cops are wussy's they have to thaw out Stallone. So Stallone helps the cops kill Simon Phoenix(Snipes).But Simon has some backup with him. But Stallone gets back up also. This movie is a very good action film. It is just as good today as it was in 1993.

Review 144

Wes usually takes the hero role but maybe he should consider taking more villians. He makes Simon Phoenix a vibrant crackling character that really owns this movie. Everyone does a game job and seems to be having fun in this one. Even Sly is tolerable! 

The film begins in present day and then catapults into futuristic LA after the world is nearly destroyed by our violent tendencies. As Phoenix opines "the world has turned into a bunch of robed sissies". How do our hero and villian get transported into time? Well it seems a mix up back in the day got our two leads locked in cryo-prison where they stayed frozen in their distinctive eras. At a parole hearing Phoenix escapes and the new world is needless to say ill equipped to handle a criminal as violent as he is. This leads to the reanimation of Stallone and the chase is on. 

They do a good job with the fish out of water element and as I said they have some good supporting work. Bullock, Leary, and Bratt do good jobs in their roles and the story while a little flat at times never bogs down too much. The movie knows it is here to entertain and it does that in spades.

Review 145

*** This comment may contain spoilers ***

This movie was replete with anachronisms, contrivances, and cheese, but was ultimately a ~lot~ of fun to watch.

There are too many of the elements listed above to begin to list them, but I will start with the "minis." The over-weight bad guy, rat burgers, the government determining anything "bad for you" is illegal, the AfricanAmerican as the violent bad guy, and 60-second segways of 1970's and 1980's television and radio commercial jingles chopped and played on the air waves as forms of "art," was all just too much.

Stallone played this part as a serious part with a wry humor. Well done. 

Sandra Bullock played her part as a purely serious part. Very well done.

Everything and everyone else in and about this movie was contrived cheese which was out of its time. As I said. It IS fun to watch, but only in small doses.

I won't even bother detailing the plot. Once you realize what you've walked into, the plot almost won't matter, anyway.

It rates a 6.4/10 from...

the Fiend :. 

Review 146

*** This comment may contain spoilers ***

This is a great blend Of Action and Comedy and i enjoyed this film 
very much. Wesley Snipes was great as the main villain and i really thought all the characters were very cool!. Sure it has a few plot holes here but it's all great fun and i loved the chemistry between Bullock and Sly!. The story was great, however it didn't have that much violence in it and it's pretty toned down. I really found it funny when Sly was struggling to adapt to the kind of life that the people were now living , and the three sea shells thing was great!. The Direction is Great!. Marco Brambilla does a very good job here with lots of creative shots cool camera work and he kept the film at a very good pace. There is a tiny bit of violence we get an eye ball taken out (off screen) then we see it (sorta bloody) and non bloody gunshot wounds. The Acting was awesome!. Sylvester Stallone is AMAZING as always he seems to be having a lot of in this and he was fun to watch as a result he was such a bad ass!, and the chemistry between him and Bullock was great!. (Stallone Rules!). Wesley Snipes is also a Bad ass and his character was a delight! and he was pretty menacing and he cracked me up!. Sandra Bullock is EXTREMELY gorgeous and does very good here she added a lot of funny humor too and was also fun to watch!, the scenes with her and Stallone rocked!. Nigel Hawthorne is great here and did a great job of annoying me! he played his character very well. Benjamin Bratt is fine but does not have much to do. Bob Gunton is also very good here and did a great job of annoying the **** out of me as well. Steve Kahan is fine in his scene. Rob Schneider is also good. Jessie Ventura has a minor role. Overall i highly recommend this! ***1/2 
out of 5 

Review 147

Stallone in one of his better roles as a cop frozen in suspended animation as part of a jail sentence. He is awakened several years later because his arch-nemesis (Wesley Snipes)was also awakened from suspended animation and the pacifist future cops have no clue how to stop him. Stallone's rough ways do not bode well for those in charge but he is worshipped as a hero by his new partner (Sandra Bullock). Great exchanges of dialogue and action scenes between Stallone and Snipes. A great deal of comic relief as old commercial jingles have become popular music and Stallone doesn't know how to use the future bathroom or bond with a future woman (Bullock).

Review 148

Hi... I don't know if you already found a solutions about this issue. I just found out why! 

This DVD was probably made from the international edition which was digitally modified to remove Taco Bell and insert Pizza Hut. The reason is the following: to keep the effectiveness of the product placement operation. 

In simple words, Taco bell was not very famous abroad and was replaced in the international edition with Pizza Hut in video and audio presence too. 
Of course they are brands of the same group (Pepsi): it was something coordinated with the producer and the corporate involved. 
I hope this will help you... 

Sorry about my english language... I'm italian and I wrote this quickly! 

Bye! 
Zo

Review 149

Demolition Man is a great action/comedy/sci-fi film. Sylvester Stallone is great once again as an action hero and Wesley Snipes is a good choice for the baddie. Itâ€™s funny because not only is every restaurant Taco Bell but the so called "bad-ass" music is really a kiddie song. THis is a very funny and good film and fans of action films should really get to seeing this movie. I first saw this movie when I was a little kid and I still like it now and I have seen it lots of times. The film is about 2 people. A cop(Stallone) and a baddie(Wesley Snipes) who get frozen but Snipes gets out into the future first and wrecks havoc. The cops in the future cant do much because they turned into wussies. So they thaw out Stallone because he is an old fashioned cop and is not a wuss. In the future every restaurant is Taco Bell, the cops are wussies, bad-ass music is today's Barney song and you get fined for swearing(even for saying stupid).So we see Stallone and Snipes trying to get each other as the movie goes along. Demolition Man is a great action film that you should see.

Review 150

Definitely a great movie, Demolition Man, brings to the screen the story of a police officer who is released after spending 36 years frozen in a new high-tech cryo-prison, in order to hunt down his arch-nemesis, who also happens to be the one responsible for sending him to prison in the first place. 
The film combines humor, action and adventure making it one of the best of its kind. 

Needless to say, Sylvester Stallone, Wesley Snipes, Sandra Bullock, Rob Schneider, and the rest of the cast have truly outdone themselves with their performances, which are outstanding to say the least! All the actors, without exceptions, give it their 100% and it really shows (the chemistry is AMAZING)! 
The setting, the dialogues, the special effects, the music and the costumes are all wonderful! 

In short, it is a movie definitely worth watching and one to seriously consider adding to your movie collection! Strongly recommended along with Judge Dredd.

Review 151

Good movie but, DO NOT buy this DVD! The audio commentary on the widescreen side comes on automatically and won't shut off. On the fullscreen side, you can watch it with no problem. But, when you turn on the audio commentary, it won't shut off.

Review 152

In 1996 John Spartan is pitted against his nemesis Simon Phoenix who has kidnapped a bus full of hostages. Spartan, known as the demolition man, searches the building via a body heat meter and finds no hostages in the stronghold. Spartan breaks into the fortress, arrests Phoenix, and blows everything up. During the clean up, the hostages are found dead in the basement leading to Spartan and Phoenix imprisonment in a futuristic cryogenic state. 

"Put me back in the fridge." 

Fast forward to the year 2032, in what is now San Angeles (San Diego, Los Angeles, and Santa Barbara) remaining in a deep freeze John's brain is filled with a love of knitting while Simon gains knowledge of hacking computers systems, weapons, and martial arts. Phoenix awakes for parole, and someone has installed the password to break out of his arm locks. The police of the future are incapable of apprehending Simon, as they have resorted to a less physical manner of living. The department is forced to wake Spartan. Spartan must adapt to this new world and follow rules Simon is allowed to avoid. Can Spartan capture Simon once and for all? 

"Spartan? John Spartan? They'll let anyone into this century." 

Marco Brambilla (Excess Baggage and the TV mini series Dinotopia) directs Demolition Man, his only major piece of work. He does a fabulous job, and I'm surprised the two above mentioned movies and Demolition Man are the only films on his resume. He kept a constant back and forth between Snipes and Stallone that was marvelous. He is only forty-five, still time to be productive. 

"Your lucky he didn't whack you." 
"Whack, whatever that is, sounds most disagreeable." 

There were several standout components to this movie. I enjoyed seeing Jesse Ventura, Dan Cortez (MTV), Rob Schneider, and especially Dennis Leary. They are not main characters, however, Leary adds a lot to the film in a limited role. Smithers (Simpsons) is the doctor who works at the cryogenic center. How about the police Hummers at the beginning of the movie? Very nice. 

"None of those Mother `F'ers from New York, they're to up tight." 

Demolition Man is one of the last great films by Sylvester Stallone; actually it may be on a short list of Stallone great films. The on screen chemistry between Stallone and Snipes makes the movie. There are also strong performances by Leary and Sandra Bullock. Demolition Man set Bullock up for the 1994 film, Speed. I personally would consider this a must have film for your DVD collection. Demolition Man produces an interesting story, solid acting, lots of action, and great "pop corn" entertainment. 

Grade: A

Review 153

Sylvester Stallone is rogue cop John Spartan, a law enforcement officer from the 90's who is "thawed out" in the year 2032 to track down his arch-nemesis Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes). One-liners and bullets fly at break-neck pace as Stallone and Snipes punch, kick, and shoot their way into a "violence-free" future. Sandra Bullock also shows up as Sly's new partner but her performance is easily overshadowed by the hilarious Denis Leary who pops up in the film's third act. There hasn't been an action movie this enjoyably cheesy since Tango & Cash. The DVD edition offers a commentary track and a trailer.

Review 154

Despite many miles of footage of sci-fi films and TV shows, the best thing about them is to revisit them after they should have happened. I remember my colleagues in school discussing the imminent nuclear destruction of the world on August 29th, 1997 ("Judgement Day" as described in "Terminator 2") and going home bitterly disappointed after physics. Still, I always went home disappointed after physics... Anyway, those of you waiting for Los Angeles to crumble into a sky scraping broken industrial wasteland a la "Blade Runner" might want to take a gander at this - a straight-forward sci-fi actioner but with a bit more underneath the surface.

"Demolition Man" welcomes us to L.A. in 1996, a place where law and order has disintegrated to such an extent that the Hollywood sign is on fire. Cue beret-wearing super cop John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) who ends his two-year hunt for professional psycho Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes) by blowing up a building full of hostages, as is his way. Now here's the clever part - both Phoenix and Spartan are sentenced to be cryogenically frozen (what?!?) and rehabilitated in their icy prison but sadly, Phoenix escapes. And the future is not really ready for someone like Phoenix - it is a peaceful utopia, full of quirky inventions and pacifist police officers like Lt. Lenina Huxley (Sandra Bullock). But it soon becomes apparent that the only man who can stop Phoenix's new reign of terror is the maniac sent to catch him before - Spartan.

Even at the time of release, this was looking pretty dated. Stallone, in all the films he's made, only really acts in one and that's "Copland". Here, he goes through the motions as a foul-mouthed, meat-headed caveman (not really a stretch, is it?) in a world that understand him about as much as he understands it. And the story is terribly old-hat - cryogenics proved little more than an expensive fad (I even recall the subject appearing in an episode of "Star Trek: TNG") and to see it here in all it's neo-modern glory raises a faint smile. Something which most viewers now may find happening quite a lot. Brainless and formulaic it may be but "Demolition Man" is an unusually comic action film with no shame at all. It revels in being futuristically old-fashioned (how's that for an oxymoron?) but has one or two ideas up its sleeve. A good amount of time is spent away from the carnage as Spartan acquaints himself on our behalf in the future and this is time well spent. The fashions have that Gene Roddenberry feel to them but a lot of effort is spent on making this future society as believable as possible and that counts for something.

Acting is mixed as only Stallone and Bullock have any real screen time. Snipes hams it up as the baddie but everybody else isn't taking it seriously at all - another good point as to do so with this film is sheer folly. This is for the popcorn-munching masses at the multiplex, a switch-your-brain-off actioner with all the grace and finesse of a brick being thrown through your car windscreen. The explosions are big, the dialogue is a little clunky, the action is satisfying. It does exactly what it says on the tin and if you're looking for anything deeper than forget it because it's not here. The quest to find a good movie with Bullock in continues but this isn't half bad, not as good as "Speed" (still her best) but it passes the time well enough. With a pinch of salt anyway. 

Review 155

Finally we see a action-packed science fiction flick with a little sense for satire and relativity! For this genre (and for Stallone's career) that's a giant step forwards. Both super-villain Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes) and LA's toughest cop (Sylvester Stallone) are defrosted in the year 2036. Society turned into a colorless mass, in which forms of physical pleasures like smoking, sex and unhealthy food have been banned. You get fines when you curse and there hasn't been a murder since twenty years! The man behind this entire metamorphosis is Sir Nigel Hawthorne and he also thawed Snipes in order to eliminate the last remainders of rebellion. The extremely exaggerated setting results in constant comedy and one-liners from both Snipes as Stallone. Wesley Snipes clearly has the time of his life as the bad-guy and his old-fashioned madness causes a lot of chuckles among the viewers. Sandra Bullock stars in one of her least irritating roles ever and comedian Denis Leary pretty much plays himself as the anarchistic nihilist Edgar Friendly. There are a few very ingenious dialogues in `Demolition Man', like the joke about President Schwarzenegger, which almost receives cult-value anno 2004. This film is great fun and one of the best genre-efforts in the last 15 years. We especially remember Wesley Snipes moral here: `You can't take away people's right of being a**holes' ! 

Review 156

John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone) is a reckless Los Angeles policeman, known as the "demolition man" for the destruction he routinely engenders while apprehending big baddies. After a particularly ruthless criminal, Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes), sets him up by making it appear that Spartan wantonly caused the deaths of a bus load of hostages, Spartan is sentenced to 60 years or so in prison. The film begins in a not-too-distant future (relative to its 1992/1993 production date) of 1996. Prisons are quite a bit different, and there's a new policy of cryogenically freezing inmates. We cut forward to 2032. Phoenix is up for an obligatory parole hearing when he escapes. The film's 21st Century society is extremely different (worsening cultural chaos, exacerbated by a huge earthquake, precipitated the change), and the "San Angeles" police cannot capture Phoenix or keep him in check. Chief Earle makes a decision to revive Spartan, reasoning that an out of control but effective cop mired in the ways of the late 20th Century may be the only one who can capture the out of control criminal, but he, and the future society, may be in for a lot more than they bargained for by reawakening the Demolition Man.

Demolition Man is one of the funniest, most action-packed and most poignant social satires of at least the last 30 years. It's not necessarily the easiest film to appreciate, as it makes its points through extremely over-the-top "mindless" action and tongue-in-cheek, purposefully cheesy plot and dialogue, but it's well worth trying to acclimate oneself to the style if you're not an action or sci-fi fan, as the satire cuts deep. There are other films with somewhat similar aims, such as Total Recall (1990) and Starship Troopers (1997), which are perhaps just as good as Demolition Man, but they certainly can't top it, and they have aims other than the purely satirical.

The opening scene feels like a typical late 1980s/early 1990s action sequence. At least until we realize that there's not going to be a happy ending for the hostages that Spartan is trying to save. Once we arrive at the future, a lot of viewers might misjudge the performances of the principal cast besides Stallone and Snipes. Sandra Bullock, as Lieutenant Lenina Huxley (a reference to Aldous Huxley's book Brave New World), and Benjamin Bratt, as Alfredo Garcia (a reference to Sam Peckinpah's 1974 film, Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia), at first seem to be turning in bizarrely incompetent performances. It's only later that we realize they are spot on for the film's "brave new world", which is basically an instantiation of a staunchly moralist cult run by Dr. Raymond Cocteau (a reference to famed director Jean Cocteau combined with Cocteau's friend, novelist Raymond Radiguet).

Technically, the film is quite impressive. The production design, cinematography, effects, staging of the action sequences, score and soundtrack are excellent. But what sets Demolition Man a cut above the rest are the script and the performances--yes, even from Stallone and Snipes, although Bullock, and especially Denis Leary, in a relatively minor part where he gets to do his motor-mouthed, ranting comedy schtick that made him famous, both threaten to steal the show.

Director Marco Brambilla (who has remained oddly inactive since Demolition Man, which was his first film) and his writing "team" skewer a lot of cultural norms as relatively arbitrary conventions. Radio and television commercial jingles are considered the pinnacle of musical art in the film's world. Strict morality is enforced through constant computer monitoring of behavior combined with fines--a running joke throughout the film is that profanity results in fines. Meat and alcohol have been outlawed. So has physical contact, including sex. All restaurants are now Taco Bells (in some cuts of the film intended for foreign markets, this was changed to Pizza Hut instead). There is an underground, outside of the cultic mainstream society, but they're literally underground, living relatively lawless (well, at least they eat meat and drink beers) in tunnels strewn with utility pipes.

As a result, serious crime is a thing of the past, swept under the rug (or into the sewers) and labeled with Orwellian newspeak. Phoenix and Spartan's reintroduction of violence and mayhem, including "murder/death/kill", results in a reawakening of cultural freedom, analogous to their own thawing out. The anti-utopian, anti-utilitarian political message, like that of Orwell's 1984 and later films influenced by the same, such as Equilibrium (2002), couldn't be clearer. And the message can be extended to situations that are not political. I didn't use "cult" above carelessly. The idea is that the society's warts are necessary for individual authenticity. Yes, things can run smoother under a dictatorship, but who wants to live under a dictatorship, even a supposedly "benevolent" one?

Review 157

The story is basically about to get rid of Wesley snipes as he is the person that caused many death (if I am not wrong) after Sylvester stallone was released from 'frozen' prison so some so called bad deeds. There are many good numbers of explosion and gun fire exchanges but what makes it a good laughing joke is that the police whom are sci fiction personnel in this movie reacted in a 13 dots character. It is still a good recommendation to those whom prefer this genre of movie/film after all. Enjoy....

Review 158

Great casting and superb storyline about a future earth that is drowning in our modern day stuff which is nostalgic to them...like physical sex, weapons, and commercials have all but replaced rock and roll on the radio. Funny in content, serious in delivery, this is a great modern day Sci-Fi classic. Snipes is awesome as the bad guy!! 

The plot of this action film begins in 1996, with Los Angeles in a violence-crazed conflagration. One of the LAPD's most notorious cops, John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone), known as "the demolition man," is in hot pursuit of blonde-haired psychopath Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes), who is so nasty he even kills sometimes just because he feels cranky. John captures Simon, but not before Simon kills innocent hostages. John is blamed for the deaths of the hostages, and both he and Simon are cryogenically frozen to remove their brand of ultra-violence from a society that is simply just violent. 

The film shifts to the future world of 2032, where Los Angeles has become a megalopolis called San Angeles. There is no poverty, Arnold Schwarzenegger was (at one time) President of the United States, and Taco Bell is the sole survivor of the Franchise Wars. Into this peaceful and bland society, Simon is summarily defrosted by reigning benevolent dictator Dr. Cocteau (Nigel Hawthorne) to have Simon murder Edgar Friendly (Denis Leary), the leader of a group of underground rebels. 

But Cocteau bites off more than he can chew when the melted down Simon proceeds to go on a murder and looting spree. Reluctantly, Cocteau defrosts John to hunt down his old adversary. As John adjusts to self-driving cars and having sex wearing helmets, he pairs up with Lenina Huxley (Sandra Bullock), a bored cop with a nostalgic fascination for 20th-century culture.

Review 159

This movie is greatest. I like he swearing right by the wierdest 
maching. He keepen doing that. I love when does. He said, Thanks alot you piece of sh@!$ you little ba#!# you fu!#@ c#@!, Iam gonna cut your f#$@% b#@#! you stupid duck f!#@. pian in ass. he is so good when does that. why did he do that? I love it! 

(laughing)

Review 160

Initially, when I saw the preview for this movie back in 1993, I will be the first to admit that I thought this movie was going to be terrible. However, I was convinced to watch this movie when it came out on video and I must say that this is one of the best sci-fi/action movies I have seen. 

Demolition Man takes place in the year 2032 in the city of San Angeles, which encompasses the current day cities of Los Angeles, Santa Barbara, and San Diego. The society closely mimics the society described in the book "The Time Machine" by H.G. Wells. Most of society resembles the "Eloi". Society has turned into a utopia of political correctness. Most everyday things have been made illegal including swearing, sex, spicy foods, and salt for example. The city has no violence or firearms of any kind. Rather than prison, criminals are frozen and rehabilitated during their "hibernation". However, there is an underground "Morlock" type society known as "scaps" in the movie. The "scraps" are the free thinkers, which I would compare to modern day Americans. 

The leader of San Angeles secretly releases a violent criminal, Simon Phoenix (played by Wesley Snipes) to kill the leader of the "scraps", Edgar Friendly (played by Dennis Leary). The police release another "cryo-con", a maverick 20th century cop named John Spartan (played by Sylvester Stallone) who originally captured Phoenix in the 20th century and was framed during the arrest of Phoenix. Spartan is partnered with a bored officer named Lenina Huxley (played by Sandra Bullock), who is a naÃ¯ve police officer obsessed with the 20th century. 

The result is an awesome action film with a shaky plot. This movie reminds me a lot of "The Last Boyscout", a loud movie with a lot of shootouts. However, this film is also filled with many laughs, as Huxley rattles off many 20th century clichÃ©s but manages to screw most of them up. Product placement in the movie is everywhere. Despite the frequent referral to brand names that would become nauseous in most movies, the product placement works very well in this movie and adds to the comedy and charm. The movie also makes references to a couple of 20th century actors such as Arnold Schwartzenegger and Jackie Chan. 

If you enjoy an occasional pointless, loud, violent action movie, this is definitely the movie for you. While I would not rate this movie as a masterpiece, I do think this is one of the few movies that pull action and comedy together exceptionally well. I thought the mix of actors worked exceptionally well in this movie and complimented each other beautifully. I would definitely say this is a must see movie! I think the movie is even better now as it brings up a lot of memories of the late 80's and early 90's.

Review 161

Sylvester Stallone has been in some really bad movies; most notably Cobra and, of course, Rhinestone. 

In 1993, Stallone made a breakthrough, a breakthrough meaning that he made movies that people didn't walk out on! First off that year, he made Cliffhanger, which was a big domestic and worldwide box office success, and then he followed that with Demolition Man, which was his best breakthrough movie since...well, Cliffhanger. 

The movie mixes the usual action with humor. Sandra Bullock cuteness and Wesley Snipes' whacky hairdo and funny oneliners makes this movie watchable. Stallone plays bad-boy cop John Spartan who is frozen in time for irresponsibly taking the lives of innocent people after a bust to catch bad guy Simon Phoenix, played by Snipes, who is caught and put in an ice cube also. 36 years later, the world is a much safer place. Crime is at a rate of zero and people are well-behaved. What happens next? Simon Phoenix escapes from his prison and he is out in search of destruction and since there are no equally demented cops to catch this sort of criminal, they release Spartan to pursue him. And the fun begins! Bullock plays the role of a 90's obsessed cop who becomes Stallone's partner. Her quotes are the funniest in the entire film. ... The movie also features funny cameos by Denis Leary and Rob Schneider. 

Despite the movie being a mixture of action and comedy and not solely comedy, this is one of Stallone's funniest roles to date. 

The DVD features only include the trailer and shot-by-shot commentary by the film's director Marco Brambilla. But for the movie's sake, this DVD is worth keeping! 

Recommended 

B

Review 162

Sandra Bullock kills every movie she's ever in, so that is my 
reason for the 4 stars instead of 5. She really just gets on my nerves. The story has been talked about already, but I will say that some of the ideas presented were as interesting as the action itself. For instance, in the car they listen to the most popular radio station in town which is really just commercial jingles, getting the public to sing along about products being sold. Scary to think we are halfway to that reality as it is. This movie is full of useless one-liners that almost every american action film is required to have. They aren't as annoying as arnold's movies, and the delivery is pretty funny so it isn't too bad. The action scenes are clearly the standout moments, the one in the museum being the best in the film. Definitely worth seeing, i picked it up on vhs for 2 bucks at a used record store, can't beat that.

Review 163

'Demolition Man' is a lot of fun to watch. A lot of things in the movie don't make any sense but those things create opportunities for some nice action and some funny moments. I am not sure if all the laughs in the movie were meant to be funny, but if you laugh, what does it actually matter.

In the future in the city San Angeles (the area from San Diego to Los Angeles) after the earthquake people live in a perfect world. For a long time no murder has committed. Then Simon Phoenix (Wesley Snipes)escapes. Over 40 years ago he was a criminal arrested by John Spartan (Sylvester Stallone). Spartan killed a lot of people during Phoenix' arrest, so he was punished as well. They both were frozen, possible in 1996 in a cryo-prison. Now Phoenix has escaped (how he does this is a secret that will be revealed later in the movie) the police can't handle him because they are not used to his violent behavior. The only thing they can come up with is Spartan. With the help of Lt. Lenina Huxley (Sandra Bullock) he must catch Phoenix and learn to know the new world.

The story above sounds ridiculous which it sometimes is. But you can understand there must be a lot of funny moments. Almost everything Spartan used to do is illegal now and he just can't get used to it. Snipes is a great villain, Stallone is nice as long as he is in this kind of movie and Bullock has some fine lines. I enjoyed it very much. 

Review 164

Early 1990's vision of Los Angeles in the future 2032-AD. Good funny futuristic atmosphere that doesn't seem all too serious of a thriller these days but when this movie came out, it was a big hit. If the future is really how this movie depict it to be, then i don't want to be part of it. Come on now, the future seem so cheesy in 2032 that i look forward to being frozen in time until the next millenium. Sandra Bulluck is a happy go lucky goodie too shoe cop as a sidekick that irritates Sly Stallone to such a degree that he be screaming '..cut me mick cut me' and 'Adrianne!!!!' in no time at all. One thing i do find hard to believe is taco bell winning the fast food war to be the only food franchise existing in the future....blahhh!!!!! One more thing....Sly, stop it with the one liner comebacks because it's getting old no matter what century were in. 

Check this out for Sly fan's...it is one of his best nevertheless and i enjoy watching it when it came out on the big screens. I find it funny viewing the movie now but still...

Review 165

I like this movie. While Stallone has proven repeatedly he is not a great actor, he does manage to make some entertaining films. This is one of 'em. 

Ya got a futuristic society where criminals are frozen. Great idea. Thawing them out for parole hearings then drowning them again seemed to be a bit on the 'cruel and unusual' side of things, though. Sparton (Stallone) was a cop unjustly frozen while capturing Phoenix (Wesley Snipes). Phoenix escapes and Sparton is thawed to help capture him. 

Snipes should not have gotten a dime for doing this movie. In fact, he should have forked over some $$ to the producers. It is obvious he is having a ball here being the bad guy while doing an entertaining impersonation of Dennis Rodman. (Am I the only one who saw this?) He is bloody perfect in the role. If Rodman could act (and I did see him in a movie, no, he is definitely NOT an actor) he'd have been a good Phoenix, too. Still, Snipes, ever the crook, steals all the scenes in which he appears. Not difficult when he's playing against Stallone, but still very good. 

Bullock got a great part, did well in it, and worked wonders for her career. She owes whoever picked her for the part a big thank you. Honestly, any cutie could have done her role. Just as any of a hundred Hollywood types could have done Stalloneâ€™s. Snipes was the only perfectly cast actor in the bunch. 

Anyway, you have Spartan and Phoenix fighting their way through the movie, along with a cameo by Jesse the Body (Why? No one knows.) The ending is predicable, the good guys win. 

Go ahead and buy the thing. It ain't Shakespeare, but it ain't boring either.

Review 166

I'm just going to go ahead and say it - 'Demolition Man' is the best action movie of all time. It's got everything you want - explosions, humour, violence, Taco Bell, a cameo by Jesse Ventura and killer performances by Stallone and Snipes. You WILL feel the need to speak like the citizens of San Angeles after the movie is over. "What's your boggle?", "Fellow Greetings", "Joy-Joy Feelings", "Be Well" - ALL will be used by you after seeing this film. 

Snipes kills me in this movie. His best delivered lines are: 

"It's like two for the price of one!" and, 

"Put another log on the fire!"

Review 167

*** This comment may contain spoilers ***

Sylvester Stallone has walked three paths most action stars attempt to thread, yet he did so with success : pure gun-blazing action, drama & comedy. Needless to say, the last two are blended in with the first. Drama was most prevalent in D-TOX, Comedy was the key word to STOP OR MY MUM WILL SHOOT!. Toutches of both can be found in DEMOLITION MAN. The culture clash between John Spartan and the San Angeles community of 2032 obviously provides the comic relief while his less outspoken moral judgment on the future counts as drama. As for the action, there's nothing like the Dirty Harry cop to make Sly kick ass ! 

Sandra Bullock's first major performance is questionable. She adequately embodies the 2032 citizen, which makes her downright annoying, but on the other hand it's not far from the silly-girl-next-door attitude we love her for in her later work. Her voice didn't have to be so artificially high-pitched, though. Wesley Snipes is over-the-top. Nowadays it feels like a waste to cast such a competent actor in your standard psycho role which is a small shoe to fill. The others are fine cardboards, only Associate Bob would've benefited from a third eye.

The sad thing about this movie is that its premise & setting are more fun than the story. The culture clash, the underground life & the Stallone-Bullock dialog are more enjoyable than various fights, chases & the final showdown (JUDGE DREDD's was very similar but way better) 

Review 168

*** This comment may contain spoilers ***

This is awesome fun all the way, I really enjoyed it, when you have Stallone, Snipes and Bullock you can't go wrong!. All the characters are just great, and the story is really cool, plus Stallone, Snipes and Bullock are all simply amazing in this!. I found the whole swearing tickets thing to be hilarious, and I also loved the three seashells thing, plus I thought Stallone and Bullock had fantastic chemistry together. It's very well made and written, and Snipes clearly was enjoying himself as the main villain, plus it had some great fight scenes as well. Stallone and Snipes really play off each other well, and I loved the set pieces as well, plus I thought it was cool that Bullock's character learned to fight by watching Jackie Chan!. All the characters are extremely likable, and I feel this is one of Stallone's most underrated films, plus Snipes and Stallone both had some fantastic lines. It's great that none of the actors take this film that seriously and I thought the opening was especially cool, plus the ending was cool too. This is awesome fun all all the way, I really enjoyed it, when you have Stallone, Snipes and Bullock you can't go wrong, and I say it's a must see!. The Direction is great!. Marco Brambilla does a great! job here with awesome camera work, cool angles, and lots of other cool shots as well, plus he kept the film at a very fast pace. The Acting is a lot of fun!. Sylvester Stallone is amazing as always and is amazing here, he is extremely likable, hilarious, played off Snipes really well, had fantastic chemistry with Bullock, brought his usual fantastic charisma, kicked that ass, played one of his coolest characters, and just did an amazing job overall! (Stallone Rules!!!!!!!). Wesley Snipes is also amazing, he is hilarious, was wonderfully OTT, clearly was enjoying himself, is one of the fastest fighters I have ever seen, and I feel this is one of his best performances. (Snipes Rules!!!!!). Sandra Bullock is stunningly gorgeous and is also amazing, she is very likable, had a cool character, was wonderfully perky and bubbly, and was just fantastic overall (Bullock Rules!!!!!). Nigel Hawthorne is good as the evil Doc I liked him. Benjamin Bratt is a bit goofy but pretty likable I liked him. Bob Gunton is very convincing as the asshole Chief and did his job extremely well. Denis Leary is funny as always, and played a cool role here, I just wished he had more screen time. Rest of the cast do fine. Overall a must see!. **** out of 5 

Review 169

Another great Stallone movie after "Cliffhanger"!

I've seen this movie many times on VHS and just bought it on DVD. I really enjoyed watching this movie again.

This movie has it all: Big action, humor, some funny one-liners etc etc.

The story is simple:

Stallone plays a cop named John Spartan, nicknamed "Demolition Man", because...well, the name speaks for itself. His "nemesis" Simon Phoenix is played (with sadistic fun) by Wesley Snipes. They both end up in the future (2036) to battle it out again.

Stallone is obviously having fun playing this part and the same goes for Snipes. There are some hilarious parts in the movie. Maybe some social satire too? Also some great action, with a highlight in a nice car chase. Movie looks great too, set in the future with some ingenious gadgets/things.

I only have one complaint: The movie has parts/jokes that are hard to understand for non-Americans. Like the radio-tunes and some names, because we (I) simply don't know them.

So a fun action movie that 12 years on still is highly enjoyable.

But how about the three sea shells??????? 

Review 170

This is Huxley's (everyone alive back then remembers where they were & what they were doing on the day Aldous Huxley died) Brave New World on rat meat, and it's a dish best eaten hot. Which brings us to Sandra Bullock ... if only she'd let us come in and play. 

It's said in another review that she steals the show, but that's actually done by a beautiful blonde, Wesley Snipes. He and she and even Stallone are having a real good time in this movie, and I had a marvelous time watching them get it together. Especially enjoyed Alfredo Garcia and his up-beat reverence for teevee's greatest hits. 

And it's true beyond reasonable doubt that everything is going to be Taco Bell.

Review 171

Loved this movie always have. Make's me feel 19 all over again!! 
Taco Bell and Schwarzenegger as president is just priceless. A must have.

Review 172

Oh this was such a great movie. The sci-fi world is looked at from the comedics point of view and man does it work. This movie has the same of action comedy element like die hard 3. 

The director does a good job of making everybody look bad ass and you really don't know what snipes is capable of. Throw is some really cool stuff, and a lot of things breaking and you will have a fun ride with this

Review 173

Oh this was such a great movie. The sci-fi world is looked at from the comedics point of view and man does it work. This movie has the same of action comedy element like die hard 3. 

The director does a good job of making everbody look bad ass and you really don't know what snipes is capable of. Throw is some really cool stuff, and a lot of things breaking and you will have a fun ride with this.

Review 174

Here I am again at the keyboard contemplating why I am so up on "Demolition Man". Could it be the science fiction? The action scenes by both Mr. Sylvester Stallone and Mr. Wesley Snipes (pre-BLADE)? The comedy sparsely yet satisfyingly set in the story? The romantic interest portrayed by a young Sandra Bullock (Sandra you look MARVELOUS!)? I guess it has to be all the above! Oh and the plot line has a nice twisty curvy touch to it! One last note who couldn't fall for a thawed action hero who can knit!

Review 175

This actioner was one of Sly's last big hits, and a step away from the Rocky/Rambo noose. Everyone in the cast has a grand time with the action and the comedy in this very fast, very funny film. Big action comedies don't come any better, and Wesley Snipes lets himself go gleefully as Simon Phoenix, the big, bad villain of the piece. Stallone plays, for the most part, straight man, but he does wrap himself around some very funny lines and Sandra Bullock when possible in this way, way too PC world. Is this our future? Hope not. Great character names: Spartan for the cop from a more violent age, Phoenix for our risen-from-deep-freeze villain, Huxley for the female SAPD officer (yes, it IS a "Brave New World") and Cocteau for the evil one behind all the PC mystery. Great cast: besides the aforementioned folks, Denis Leary, Rob Schneider, Nigel Hawthorne, Benjamin Bratt, Glenn Shadix, Bill Cobb and Bob Gunton all throw themselves into the action and the fun. Watch for a very quick turn by Andre Gregory of MY DINNER WITH ANDRE, and Jack Black, Jesse "the Governor" Ventura and Dan Cortese in small roles. 

The disc is mastered nicely in all its widescreen splendor, or if you want, you can flip it over and watch DEMOLITION MAN in pan and scan. Bonus commentary by director Marco Brambilla and producer Joel Silver is fairly informative and a nice addition. 

All in all, DEMOLITION MAN is a hoot, packed to the rafters with action, and everything blows up real good. Bring on the popcorn!

Review 176

Boy, Sylvester Stallone made a lot of money for awhile there making some dumb action-packed films...but, generally-speaking, they were fun to watch so I guess he himself is no dummy.

The dialog is the movie is dumb, I can tell you that. There are also precious few nice characters to root for, including the annoying Sandra Bullock, an actress who consistently made stupid movies herself.

In here, witness the typical: Stallone showing of his body; Snipes being the fast- talking profane "hip" bad guy and Bullock, who only knows how to say OMG and nothing else.

There are some nice special-effects in here making it pretty high-tech in spots. Too bad writing is so low-tech.

Review 177

Soylent Green (1973), The Handmaid's Tale (1990), and Demolition Man (1993) are three movies about roughly the same future timeframe, the first third of the twenty-first century. Together they give a rather discouraging view of the future, but each is a good portrayal of what might happen if a current trend is carried to an extreme. In 2022 (Soylent), Charlton Heston is a New York City police detective (Thorn). New York is now populated by 40 million people, food is scarce and so is space. In this society, women are part of the rented furniture. Corruption is rampant. Natasha Richardson (Handmaid) is a young women capable of bearing children. This is very rare in Gilead (the United States of the future). Only 1% of the women of Gilead can bear children. Kate is sentenced to become a Handmaid whose function is to bear a child for the infertile wife of a powerful leader (The Commander). This is based on a Bible story (Genesis 29:31â€“35; 30:1â€“24). This is a society controlled by fear and repression. It does not have the overpopulation and resulting scarcity found in Soylent but is not an encouraging view of the future. Sylvestor Stalone (Demolition) is detective Spartan who was cryogenically frozen in 1996 and then thawed in 2032. The world into which he finds himself is discouraging in its lack of freedom and extreme social control. Foul language, meat, smoking, anything stimulating has been outlawed. Sex is accomplished through the exchange of mental sexual energy rather than exchanging messy body fluids. The degradation of women seen in Sylent and Handmaid is not found in this sterile vision of the future. Sandra Bullock's character (Huxley) is no less free than her male co-workers. This society does not have the lawless corruption and scarcity found in Soylent or the fear and repression found in Handmaid. However, it is sterile and stagnant. These three views of what the future might be are each well done and together make an enjoyable movie marathon unless you find these three views of the future too depressing. 

Review 178

A sometimes awkward mix of action, sci-fi and humor, Demolition Man was one of many big-budget Sylvester Stallone efforts panned by critics. But it's really not that bad; in fact, you'll be pleasantly surprised at how entertaining it all is. Sly again plays a tough-as-nails cop, only this time he's frozen for 36 years as a punishment after being crudely framed by his nemesis. When he's thawed out, he must deal not only with his old enemy (played by an effectively hateful Snipes), but also with a world that has turned into a real-life version of Brave New World. Between the chases and explosions one would expect, the film tries (and to a small degree succeeds) to be a social commentary on the dangers of trying to form a Utopian society. As Snipes' character so eloquently states at one point, it's simply wrong to take away people's rights to be "a**holes." 

Review 179

"Demolition Man" it is one of the only and rare cases that the actor Sylvester Stallone managed to do a film at least fun, after all, almost all that Sly no longer passes of garbage, but that film, as some other few, it manages to be a former. The woof of the film is very interesting, nothing too much, only an action and fiction junction, it has those news invented for the future, finally, it is a script that is not perfect, but that does not at least doubt of spectator's intelligence. The director Marco Mambilla gets some good and action exciting scenes, what help very the film. In the cast, Stallone is not very bad as of habit, but also it does not end up to have a good performance; Sandra Bullock is horrible and exaggerated, certainly the actress has very best performances; Wesley Snipes is who it finishes standing out, being a funny and charismatic villain. "Demolition Man" it is not any great film, only an action production, without much content, but that is extremely fun, and sincerely, in the today's days, that is a rarity. 

Review 180

I saw this on cable at a friends house one night we had nothing to do and he recommended it. After I discovered the B-action movie plot that would soon be borrowed from Austin Powers I was pleasantly surprised by the Post Modern Ideas explored throughout the movie, like that the Top 100 songs are all old commercials. Then I was surprised by how close it's future was to ours; Schwarzenagger could unfortunately run for President one day, Taco Bell has gone from a McDonalds alternative to one of the Fast-Food leaders, and fear of new diseases and old ones like AIDS have become modern fears. Also, with the announcement of Rocky 6, Stallone has become the next Chuck Norris as far as cult-like popularity goes. I wouldn't be surprised if a Demolition Man Unrated Directors Cut Special Deluxe Edition DVD is in the works. 

Review 181

This movie I think is underrated for the simple fact that it poses as your standard run-of-the-mill action flick, it has two of the biggest action stars playing opposite against each other and looks to be another mindless silly blockbuster film.

The great thing about this film is that it is disguised like that but it is actually very clever, it has an almost to the T look at the future (Schwarzenegger, Taco Bell, the people living in the sewers etc.)

The film is also quite funny, Sandra Bullock is extremely cute in this, Sly Stallone actually plays his character well & Wesley Snipes is a riot. Trust me this is heavily underrated, a highly enjoyable and fun movie, a little like what Total Recall was.

Highly Recommended 8/10 

Review 182

Demolition Man is the kind of an action comedy, which at the first viewing seem as hilarious and well done, but after the second viewing turns out as very standard action film, which isn't even that funny anymore. Not the only film of that type, but DM get's old very quickly, a bit like 'Armageddon'.

The genre of the film is satire, but as it is the fast food restaurants, graffiti painters, silly laws and such make you laugh only so many times, as they all very worn subjects to parody. Alos the predictable plot doesn't help much, as it doesn't bare any surprises in it's sleeve after the huge explosions.

Stallone does a nice job as a police of the past who must stop his nemesis (Snipes) in new future utopia and the settings and direction are just fine. 

Review 183

This movie just gives another reason why Stallone is a bad ass. It could also be a precursor for Wesley Snipes in Blade. The storyline is original and even though it doesn't make you think too much it still keeps you watching. One of the few really decent action movies that came out of the '90s (aside from the Van Damme & Schwarzenegger flicks) and I will never get tired of watching it. At this point I'm just waiting for the special edition to come out. Not only is Stallone still a bad ass, but Snipes is almost the perfect villain. The only thing that bothered me is the music selection for the future. Are we really going to only be able to listen to stupid commercials tunes in the future? What also made it entertaining was how Spartan seemed so out of place and everyone jumps when he does something small like a punch. I recommend this to anyone who is in dire need for a kick ass action flick.

Review 184

*** This comment may contain spoilers ***

This is awesome fun all the way, I really enjoyed it, when you have Stallone, Snipes and Bullock you can't go wrong!. All the characters are just great, and the story is really cool, plus Stallone, Snipes and Bullock are all simply amazing in this!. I found the whole swearing tickets thing to be hilarious, and I also loved the three seashells thing, plus I thought Stallone and Bullock had fantastic chemistry together. It's very well made and written, and Snipes clearly was enjoying himself as the main villain, plus it had some great fight scenes as well. Stallone and Snipes really play off each other well, and I loved the set pieces as well, plus I thought it was cool that Bullock's character learned to fight by watching Jackie Chan!. All the characters are extremely likable, and I feel this is one of Stallone's most underrated films, plus Snipes and Stallone both had some fantastic lines. It's great that none of the actors take this film that seriously and I thought the opening was especially cool, plus the ending was cool too. This is awesome fun all all the way, I really enjoyed it, when you have Stallone, Snipes and Bullock you can't go wrong, and I say it's a must see!. The Direction is great!. Marco Brambilla does a great! job here with awesome camera work, cool angles, and lots of other cool shots as well, plus he kept the film at a very fast pace. The Acting is a lot of fun!. Sylvester Stallone is amazing as always and is amazing here, he is extremely likable, hilarious, played off Snipes really well, had fantastic chemistry with Bullock, brought his usual fantastic charisma, kicked that ass, played one of his coolest characters, and just did an amazing job overall! (Stallone Rules!!!!!!!). Wesley Snipes is also amazing, he is hilarious, was wonderfully OTT, clearly was enjoying himself, is one of the fastest fighters I have ever seen, and I feel this is one of his best performances. (Snipes Rules!!!!!). Sandra Bullock is stunningly gorgeous and is also amazing, she is very likable, had a cool character, was wonderfully perky and bubbly, and was just fantastic overall (Bullock Rules!!!!!). Nigel Hawthorne is good as the evil Doc I liked him. Benjamin Bratt is a bit goofy but pretty likable I liked him. Bob Gunton is very convincing as the asshole Chief and did his job extremely well. Denis Leary is funny as always, and played a cool role here, I just wished he had more screen time. Rest of the cast do fine. Overall a must see!. **** out of 5 

Review 185

This film is phenomenal! Funny, action packed and in some ways has almost proved prophetic (check reference to Arnie Presidential library, a terrifying possibility which is looking almost possible!! Bear in mind that this movie was made well before Arnie was heavily involved in politics)! Wesley Snipes is at his hottest in this movie as the evil Simon Phoenix and Stallone is amazing as the "troubled past gunslinger" Spartan. When you factor in a cute and funny Sandra Bullock and Nigel Hawthorne as a fascist dictator, it is hard to see how this movie could have been any better. Also the vision of the future provided is both insightful and believable. Ending is a bit corny and "Hollywood" but really I think that such a minor flaw is balanced out by the sheer entertainment value of the rest of the film. A brilliant Sci-Fi, much overlooked. 

My Demolition Man review

This is a good movie that I keep watching. I liked the 
society where they ban smoking cigarettes. I can't stand it when other people are smokers. That would be interesting to have comics on people like Denis Leary's character or any of the cops not shown who pursue Simon Phoenix in a city wide manhunt. I have seen this movie a countless number of times. Especially there it is illegal to crack gum. Now that's rude and annoying. It's even illegal to chew gum in this society. One thing is that they never showed Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse "The Body" Ventura just like we saw Arnold Schwarzenegger take on Jesse Ventura in the Running Man. They should have prequel and sequel books and comics.


----------



## philoSCIFI

As corny and terrible as it is, I love this movie!!! It's definitely my sense of humor...

Some highlights off the top of my head:
-When he saves the girl in the very beginning of the movie and the news reporter says something about spending/wasting too much money, then the kid says "f*ck you lady"
-Taco Bell the only surviving restaurant (this movie is so dated...  )
-President Ahh-nold (ironic?)
-the 3 shells
-VRsex
-awesome action scenes
-awesome cars and technology in general
-that foam thing when cars crash
- "What's your boggle?"
- "Be well"
- "Increase your calm John Spartan"
- rehabilitation during chryostasis...  knitting vs martial arts... hmm...


----------



## Dave

I've merged this thread with the original one in the interests of tidyness. Sorry, Demolition18, you are no longer the thread starter, though undoubtably you are it's greatest fan.


> *Some highlights off the top of my head:
> -When he saves the girl in the very beginning of the movie and the news reporter says something about spending/wasting too much money, then the kid says "f*ck you lady"
> -Taco Bell the only surviving restaurant (this movie is so dated...  )
> -President Ahh-nold (ironic?)
> -the 3 shells
> -VRsex
> -awesome action scenes
> -awesome cars and technology in general
> -that foam thing when cars crash
> - "What's your boggle?"
> - "Be well"
> - "Increase your calm John Spartan"
> - rehabilitation during chryostasis... *


I agree, I've seen this several times now. I had to rewatch it just to listen for the part about the shells!


----------



## philoSCIFI

Wow. Interesting - a Demolition Man 2? Meh. I can't recall who John Cena is exactly, but no matter. I don't mind the main character not being Stallone. I would however like to know who is playing Lenina Huxley.  I'd love to see Sandra Bullock back, but I don't think she'll do it for various reasons. Plus, you never know. It seems a sequel is just in the talks. *wonders if it will even ever get made* We can only hope. If I hope though, it'll be hoping for a good one and not just another one of Hollywood's sequel trips.


----------



## demolition18

No one else wrote fan fiction on Demolition Man on www.fanfiction.net. I'm the only one too. I don't mind if I am not the thread starter any more. I tried to put my ideas as attachments but I had trouble doing so.

Demolition man 2 is underway at Warner Bros. and it may starred WWE superstar John Cena in the leading role, see for yourself 

http://www.cinescape.com/0/editoria...tion=page&type_id=&cat_id=270338&obj_id=51457 

look at the end of the article... 

This is what's to prove to you.

I have my idea for a novel to Demolition Man. Someone could pay Warner Brothers for legal rights to Demolition Man. 

This is the link to this...

http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22273. 

Demolition Man has a category on http://www.fanfiction.net. I wrote in all 3 entries. Any of you fans registered for this site could post entries there. There are 26 for House of 1,000 Corpses/The Devil's Rejects. I have one entry there.


----------



## demolition18

There's a link to see that talks about a Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight cut out. 

http://imdb.com/title/tt0106697/board/thread/13669332

You could look at this thread and all of the replies to it. 

How many were disappointed not to see a Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse "The Body" Ventura fight? I hope that they come out with a Demolition Man special edition DVD and they have this scene restored.


----------



## demolition18

I am making changes on my Demolition Man 2 idea. That could be my final fan draft. This is my finalized idea for a sequel and you fans could write more to the DM 2 idea. 

I think that Christian Bale could make some cameos as a younger Dr. Raymond Cocteau.


----------



## philoSCIFI

Wow. That was interesting. I don't know where to start...

For starters how about... wow, are you familiar with southern california?


----------



## demolition18

My first time in California was 15 years ago. I once had a girlfriend from LA 2 and a half years ago who I met on mtv.com.


----------



## philoSCIFI

Where or how did you come up with those names?


----------



## demolition18

I came up with name references or I just think of names. A mobster who gets whacked trying to kill this same cryocon allie to Wesley Snipes's character played by Jesse Ventura is a name reference of actor Paul Sorvino and he played a mob boss in the Rocketeer named Eddie Valentine who was in league with a Nazi agent and then he and his gang turned against the Nazis. 

There are also name references of the stars of the Sopranos. There isn't an Italian rival to all those pre cryocons who's named Gandolfini a name reference to James Gandolfini who played Tony Soprano and played a mobster in True Romance. 

I also wrote fan fiction on True Romance, Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction where there's the connection. It's only mobsters who are name references of Italian actors who have played mobsters in television shows or movies. 

The big boss's name is reference of actor Chazz Palmenterri who played Robert DeNiro's rival Mafia boss in Analyze This.


----------



## demolition18

*Casting Suggestions and Fan Script*

Those are my casting suggestions for my Demolition Man 2 idea. I hope those actors could play those roles. James Gandolfini had knee surgery recenlty that his part of Tony Soprano of the series finale is being delayed so James Gandolfini could be replaced by another Italian actor. 

John Cena is set to play John Spartan.

Henry Yates [John Spartan's corrupt army Colonel who becomes a warlord of crime that employs various criminals]--- Woody Harleson (he starred with Wesley Snipes in Money Train and White Men Can't Jump)

Dana Crystal Harris-Burke [Los Angeles cop who was a rookie to John Spartan who one day was the chief of police in the earlier days of San Angeles in the regime of Raymond Cocteau)--- Erica Christensen (Flightplan, Swimfan, Traffic) 

Dominic Palmentarri [Mafia Godfather rival to Jack Jones and many criminals in league with him]--- Stanley Tucci (Lucky Number Slevin, Beethoven, In Too Deep) or Tom Sizemore (Michael Man's Heat, Passenger 57) (If Tom Sizemore isn't out of rehab in time.)

Captain Steve Healy--- Jeff Daniels (Dumb and Dumber, 101 Dalmations live action) 

Simon Phoenix--- Tyrese Gibson (he could dye his hair blonde as he would be the replacement for Wesley Snipes or put on a blonde wig) If Wesley Snipes is too old to reprise his role as Simon Phoenix. 

Cryocon Adam [the cryocon who one day kills Raymond Cocteau]--- Stone Cold Steve Austin (pro wrestler who could replace Jesse "The Body" Ventura if he can't reprise his role as the cryocon that killed Raymond Cocteau) 

Cryocon Howie--- Sean Michaels (WWE superstar) 

Cryocon Reggie--- Scott Hall (pro wrestler) 

Cryocon Kodo--- Ken Wantanbe (The Last Samurai, Batman Begins) Other wise Toshishiro Obata reprising this role.

Cryocon Elvin--- X-Pac (former WWE superstar) Other wise Rhino Michaels reprising this role. 

Raymond Edward Sorvino [mob enforcer in the violent Los Angeles days]--- James Gandolfini (TV's The Sopranos, True Romance, Terminal Velocity) 

Vinnie Cirica [Italian mob boss of Los Angeles]--- Tony Cirica (played Paulie Walnuts on TV's The Sopranos, Copland) 

Robert Pastore [Italian mob boss of Los Angeles]--- Vincent Pastore (TV's The Sopranos) 

Danny Martinetti [Italian mob under boss]--- Paul Ben-Victor

Jack Valentine [Italian Los Angeles mob under boss]--- Michael Imperiolli (TV's the Sopranos) 

Tony Guido [Italian mob under boss in Los Angeles]--- Tony Longo (Eraser)

Zachary Lamb younger--- Larenz Tate (Biker Boyz) 

Chris Dillion [Veteran cop assigned to John Spartan]--- Robert Englund (he played Freddy Kruger in the Nightmare on Elm Street series)

Yuri Sergei [20th century Russian Mafia boss in Los Angeles]---Sven Ole Thorsen (The Running Man, The Hunt for Red October)

Jack Jones [a corrupt solider in the army who John Spartan goes up against]--- Daniel Bernheart (a martial arts actor who played in Chuck Norris movie The Cutter and The Matrix films)

No thoughts on other characters.

They could other wise make some actors look younger like Wesley Snipes reprises his role as Simon Phoenix and Toshishiro Obata reprises his role as cryocon Kodo. They could try to bring back Jesse "The Body" Ventura as cryocon Adam and just insert the hair on the back of his head and a goatee. No thoughts on who should play older John Spartan. 

There could be others who starred on the Sopranos or other Italian actors to play mob enforcers or mob body guards. 

*Demolition Man 2*

In 2048 at mayorâ€™s office. there is Mayor Huxley and Deputy Mayor Hensen. Mayor Huxley: â€œSo nice of you to come in John Spartan and you too Lisa Earle.â€ Friendly: â€œJohn Spartan told me his history after I became mayor of the free San Angeles.â€  Spartan: â€œI had a big case over 60 years ago. I was married twice. You all know that Chief Earle retired shortly after me. I am going to be a librarian now.â€ Lisa: â€œTell us your history John Spartan.â€ There is John Spartan coming in. Lisa Earle comes in. So does Edgar Friendly. They get seated. Spartan: â€œIt was years ago when I was in the army and joined the police department after I got out of the army. I had corrupt soldiers with me as my captain was also corrupt.â€ 

Back in 1985 at the La Jolla Cove in Southern California in the day time. There is Colonel Henry Yates. John Spartanâ€™s army commander. There are some other men with John Spartan. There is also Jack Jones a lt. John Spartan is a troop. The soldiers are getting orders. Henry Yates: â€œEveryone. We are getting ready. Letâ€™s destroy the schools of Los Angeles. We will be free to be out of school.â€ Spartan: â€œYou are out of your mind Captain Yates. That is an act of terrorism.â€ Henry Yates: â€œJohn Spartan. You are a traitor and a tyrant. Men have him killed.â€ Jones: â€œI will kill you John Spartan. I am your superior officer.â€ Jack Jones jumps up to John Spartan. John Spartan with his hands clobbers him in the face. John Spartan fights some of those bad soldiers hand to hand. Other bad soldiers and John Spartan pull out their guns. John Spartan other bad solders. Spartan: â€œDrop the gun.â€ Captain Yates pulls out his gun. John Spartan fights his evil commander in a brief gun fight. John Spartan almost kills his evil commander where he falls into the water. John Spartan aims his gun at the rest of those renegade soldiers. Spartan: â€œThe rest of you donâ€™t move. I am having you all on court martitals. You all tried to kill me and made a stupid choice.â€ Jones: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this John Spartan. I am your superior officer.â€ 

Flash over to early 1986. Out on the streets of Los Angeles in the day time. There is John Spartan in his squad car with Chris Dillon his veteran officer. John Spartan is behind the wheel of the squad car. They get to the Russian mafia headquarters owned by Yuri Sergey. Chris Dillon: â€œYou have many officers behind your back. We go in. I have arrested mob guys and even dealt with pimps and hookers too. I have even dealt with arms dealers and drug dealers myself.â€ Spartan: â€œYes. I have military history. I have had similar training like this in the army.â€ There are many other police cars in back of John Spartan. They all park at the Russian mob headquarters. John Spartan and Chris Dillon get out of the squad car. They pull out guns. There are many other officers and Lt. Healy behind their backs. Healy: â€œYou all follow me behind my back.â€ All those cops burst into the Russian Mobâ€™s turf.

Inside the Russian mob headquarters. There is Yuri Sergey and his thugs. A thug runs up to the Russian Mafia boss to inform him that the police are present. Russian mobster 1: â€œThe police are here.â€ Yuri: â€œYou got get them. Go outside. Chris Dillon is somewhere outside. I want him dead.â€ The shooters get their guns and go after the police force.

Back outside. The Russian mobsters appear. The cops hold their guns on them. Chris Dillon: â€œThis is the police. You are under arrest.â€ John Spartan and his officers get into a gun fight with them. Chris Dillon shoots at the Russian mob guys. So does Lt. Healy. John Spartan kills 2 of the Russian mobsters. Chris Dillon kills a Russian thug. John Spartan shoots one in the chest. Others thrown down their guns. Healy: â€œYou 2 officers Spartan and Dillon move in. Round up the rest of Sergeyâ€™s gang. You are behind my back.â€ John Spartan and Chris Dillon move in on the Russians. They get inside. They are behind Lt. Healyâ€™s back. They go after Yuri Sergey. A Russian mobster runs up to the cops with his hands. John Spartan grabs that Russian mobster and throws him against a wall. Lt. Healy aims his gun at him and puts handcuffs on him. Healy: â€œIâ€™ll take that guy.â€ Others open fire from somewhere in the building.

John Spartan pulls out an explosive. He throws this explosive to the Russian mobsters that open fire on him. Those Russian mobsters are blown up. Yuri Sergey comes out to confront the police. John Spartan and Chris Dillon go after Yuri Sergey. Chris Dillon: â€œYuri Sergey. You are under arrest for murder.â€ John Spartan jumps onto the Russian mob boss. Lt. Healy goes outside with a prisoner. Yuri grabs John Spartan and throws him against a wall. Chris Dillon butts in. Yuri: â€œNow we meet. You will die.â€ He fights with the Russian mob boss. He throws a hard punch on him. The Russian Mafia boss kicks John Spartanâ€™s veteran officer in the legs knocking him down. John Spartan gets back up. John Spartan rams into the Russian Mafia boss. They throw punches at each other. John Spartan defeats the Russian mob boss. Chris Dillon goes over to help John Spartan. Spartan: â€œI have our prisoner.â€ Chris Dillon puts the handcuffs on the Russian Mafia boss Yuri Sergey. Chris Dillon: â€œI am charging with resisting arrest and assaulting a police officer.â€ They drag him outside.

Back outside. John Spartan and Chris Dillon regroup with Lt. Healy. John Spartan with his veteran officer put together all the Russian mobsters rounding them up. Lt. Healy: â€œYou have done well John Spartan. You and your veteran officer have apprehended the Russian mob boss. Did you have to kill all those others?â€ Spartan: â€œThey tried to kill Officer Dillon and me.â€ All the cops get back into their cars and leave.

Flash over to the summer of 1996. 

At the Los Angeles Public library in the day time. There is Simon Phoenix present with the members of the bloods who are now out of prison. Phoenix: â€œI want you people to go kill Captain Healy. Go kill John Spartan. They are at the building that was once a federal detention center. Captain Healy is meeting with the man named Raymond Cocteau who is starting something. Also there are 4 cops taking money from our Italian rivals. Kill them too.â€ 

On the streets of Los Angeles outside of the cryo-prison. There is a younger Raymond Cocteau present. Also present is Dana Crystal Harris. She is a young and beautiful woman with long blonde hair, white shirt and blue jeans ripped. Also present is Captain Steve Healy. Also present are the 4 cops bribed by Dominic Palmentarri. Healy: â€œThis woman here Raymond Cocteau will join with us on the LA PD.â€ Cocteau: â€œThis is what will be the cryo-prison. Weâ€™ll eliminate the death penalty here in Los Angeles. Your Sgt. John Spartan arrested many criminals just as you have.â€ Healy: â€œThe African Mafia and the Chinese Mafia called the Tongs were joining forces with the Italians. I am having a bribery investigation going on. This criminal empire and Henry Yates himself murdered the Tongs and African mob and the bosses. We have the Italians still there.â€ Cocteau: â€œMobsters will also be put in the cryo-prison if they are facing murder charges and they are charged with racketeering.â€ Healy: â€œI plan to run for mayor and retire someday. The Italian Mafia murdered Yoshi the yakuza boss and than the Tongs murdered hired assassin Jack Jones who by shoving his nose through his brain.â€ Dana Crystal: â€œMaybe I will put the bad guys in this place too.â€ Healy: â€œYou have heard of John Spartan I assume.â€ Dana Crystal: â€œHe was at my football games when I was a cheerleader for UCLA and even the high school football teams when I was a cheerleader. He was a rookie in your department on my freshman year in High School.â€ Cocteau: â€œStop this war now as it is destroying this city. Officer Harris here who just graduated the police academy worked for me since after she graduated UCLA.â€ Healy: â€œIt will be done Dr. Cocteau.â€ 

Somewhere else on the streets of Los Angeles. There are members of the Bloods present. They are part of Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal empire. They go over to the criminal gang. 

Back to somewhere else outside of the cryo-prison. Members of the bloods show up. They fire on Captain Healy, Dana Crystal, Raymond Cocteau and the 4 cops corrupted by the mob. The cops all pull out their guns. Healy: â€œHold it right there.â€ Corrupt Cop 1: â€œThey are working for Simon Phoenix.â€ The cops all fire back as does Captain Healy. Dana Crystal takes Raymond Cocteau to somewhere safe. Phoenix Bloods: â€œThis man here in robes will testify against us. Simon Phoenix would want us to kill him.â€ That member of the Bloods is shot by Healy. The corrupt cops shoot down more members of the gang. Captain Healy kills 3 more. The cops all put their guns away. Healy: â€œThatâ€™s all of them. Letâ€™s go over to Raymond Cocteau and Officer Harris.â€ They all enter the building. 

A few days later at mob headquarters. There is the mob leader Dominic Palmentarri seated at a table. There is Edward Sorvino an LA mob enforcer. Also at the table are the bosses Vinnie Cirica and Robert Pastore. There are under bosses Danny Martinetti, Jack Valentine and Tony Guido. There are some other enforcers with there too. They have cigars with them not lit. Dominic: â€œMen. We are put together with a big crime syndicate. We can have all those racket clubs in LA. We need to get rid of our rivals. Thereâ€™s Kodo Obata who runs the local Yakuza. We kill him and his gang. We also kill Simon Phoenix who is an almost 2 year hunted criminal. Henry Yates is doing business with several ruthless criminals in the city of Los Angeles. I want him and all those terrorists dead. I have bribed 6 cops. 2 of them were killed by men working for one of our rivals who were taken down by Sgt. John Spartan. I want to bribe Captain Healy and Sgt. Spartan. John Spartan is called the Demolition Man. He could help us destroy all of our rivals. John Spartan took down Jed at the gas station, he took down Francis nearby McDonaldâ€™s and Danzig at a sports shop. Yoshi was killed by Dominic Palmentarriâ€™s gang. John Spartan arrested Beppo. Jack Jones was killed by Lee Chang the Tongs boss and than one of those criminals friends with Simon Phoenix killed Lee Chang.â€ Dominic catches his breath. Dominic: â€œThose cops taking bribes from us slaughtered Elvinâ€™s criminal gang. Henry Yates is creating a criminal empire. There are dealers and gang members working for Simon Phoenix. Simon Phoenix is also hired gun working for Henry Yates. Weâ€™ll kill Simon Phoenixâ€™s entire criminal empire. Simon Phoenix had released survivors of the bloods from prison. John Spartan killed them.â€ 4 corrupt cops show up. They go to Dominic the big boss. Dominic: â€œYou 4 officers have a seat.â€ Those cops get seated. Dominic: â€œI want to bribe John Spartan. We could use the Demolition Man. He could blow up all of our rivals.â€

At the turf of Henry Yates. There is Henry Yates there. His goons are also present. Also present is Simon Phoenix and his criminal friends. Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal friends are Adam a tough thug, Kodo the Yakuza boss, Elvin, Gunther, Howie, Reggie and many other criminals. There is also Kodoâ€™s gang. Kodo and his thugs have blades. Henry Yates: â€œWe are all joining forces. You Simon Phoenix and your elite criminals work for me now and we will get rid of our rivals.â€ Phoenix: â€œSome of John Spartanâ€™s officers are corrupted by the mob. We have our Mafia rivals to get rid of.â€ Henry Yates: â€œYes. You Kodo with your gang can slice them with your blades. You Adam could rip their arms off and crush them. We could all shoot them. John Spartan in the US Army almost killed me but than 3 years later he arrested me as long as I was still alive. I want him dead. Some of you have your own criminal gangs. We are all wanted for murder. Letâ€™s go kill all those mobsters in Dominic Palmentarriâ€™s criminal empire. Itâ€™s an organization. No survivors.â€

At day time in Dominic Palmentarriâ€™s office. There is Dominic at his desk. There are bosses named Robert Pastore and Vinnie Cirica present. Also there is under boss Danny Martinetti. Thereâ€™s a hit squad with him. There are also 4 cops bribed by Dominic Palmentarri. Dominic: â€œYou cops are going after Henry Yates. He killed our African mob friends. Weâ€™ll win the war if you take him down. You 4 officers will bring him to me. I will beat him to death with the baseball bat. I also want to bribe John Spartan.â€ Corrupt Cop 1: â€œJohn Spartan is untouchable. Heâ€™s called the Demolition Man.â€ Dominic: â€œHe could help us win the war. I also want Simon Phoenix dead. We know that Henry Yates has hired many of those assorted terrorists out there and I put you bosses together and we are at war and weâ€™ll get rid of our rivals.â€ Vinnie Cirica: â€œIâ€™ll have you Danny go to Henry Yatesâ€™s warehouse later on. He is planning to meet with Simon Phoenix and many of his criminal friends. We want them all dead. John Spartan has taken down a few rivals of ourâ€™s like Francis and Danzig. He even took down Jed.â€ The 4 corrupt cops depart in search of Henry Yates as does Danny Martinetti with his hit squad. 

At a diner in Los Angeles in the day time. There are a couple of police cars parked outside. There are 4 cops getting out of the diner. Henry Yates is somewhere out there. Corrupt Cop 1: â€œI think that I saw Henry Yates here.â€ The corrupt cops see Henry Yates. Corrupt Cop 2: â€œI see him. Open fire.â€ The 4 cops shoot at the criminal warlord. Henry Yates jumps onto something and goes into hiding. Henry Yates jumps onto a corrupt cop and breaks his back killing him. He picks up his gun. Corrupt Cop 3: â€œThere you are.â€ That cop shoots at him. Henry Yates ducks. Henry Yates shoots the 3rd corrupt cop. Henry Yates shoots at 2 more cops. Henry Yates kills the 2nd corrupt cop. Corrupt Cop 1: â€œNow I will give you to Palmentarri and his mob.â€ Henry Yates: â€œIâ€™ll send your dead bodies to Palmentarri to send him a message.â€ Henry Yates in the gun fight shoots this cop in the head killing him. He throws the cop guns aside. Henry Yates leaves the place.

At a Japanese Restaurant at night time. There is Kodo Obata the boss of the yakuza. He has a bunch of his thugs having a seat with him at some tables. There are civilians in the background. There are also restaurant employees there too. Kodo: â€œJohn Spartan is somewhere around here. He is messing with us. I want him dead. Go now. Find him and then kill him. Cut him up into sushi.â€ Kodoâ€™s thugs leave with guns and swords.

Somewhere on the streets of Los Angeles. There is John Spartan driving the car. He is on patrol. There are Kodoâ€™s thugs heading to the alley. 

John Spartan spots Kodoâ€™s thugs in an alley. John Spartan stops his car at the alley. John Spartan gets onto the radio. He calls for back up. Spartan: â€œThis is John Spartan. I am at an alley nearby a Japanese restaurant. I see men who are working for Kodo. I believe that Kodo is at the restaurant. I might need back up here. I think that Kodoâ€™s yakuza spotted me.â€ Radio Dispatcher: â€œRoger that Sgt. Spartan.â€ John Spartan gets out of the car. John Spartan pulls out his berretta. Those thugs see John Spartan. They shoot at him. John Spartan fires back. Spartan: â€œYou must be working for Kodo.â€ There are some thugs with swords. John Spartan shoots those thugs with his gun. He kills 6 yakuza thugs. John Spartan throws down his gun. Others come up to him with their swords. John Spartan grabs their swords and cuts them up with them. Spartan: â€œThe rest of you bring it on.â€ The rest of Kodoâ€™s thugs try to kill John Spartan with their swords. John Spartan fights the rest of Kodoâ€™s criminal gang with his swords.  John Spartan fights those thugs and cuts them up and he stabs them with his swords. He cuts them up. They all drop dead. John Spartan throws down the swords. John Spartan picks up his gun. He goes over to the restaurant nearby.

Inside the restaurant. John Spartan comes in. Spartan: â€œKodo Obata. You are under arrest.â€ John Spartan aims his gun at Kodo. John Spartan goes over to Kodo. He puts his gun away. Kodo gets back up. Kodo kicks John Spartan. John Spartan throws a punch back. John Spartan throws some punches knocking Kodo to the ground. Other cops burst in with Captain Healy behind them. John Spartan puts a pair of handcuffs on Kodo. Spartan: â€œHereâ€™s your criminal Healy.â€ The other cops take him out. John Spartan walks out of the restaurant with Captain Healy. Healy: â€œHenry Yates is hiring Simon Phoenix and many of his friends to go to war with Dominic Palmentarriâ€™s mob. I suspect so. Henry Yates just murdered 4 of our officers who are corrupted by the Palmentarri mob family. Our feds are dealing with those mobsters. They really like you and know that you are much against Henry Yates and even Simon Phoenix. I know that you reject bribes.â€

At the Los Angeles police station in the day time in the squad room one week later. There are many cops at their desks. There is Healy now a captain. He is briefing the officers. Healy: â€œOfficers. We have many criminals all over the city in league with Henry Yates. One of them is Simon Phoenix. Sgt. John Spartan here has been after Simon Phoenix a psycho killer for 2 years. Simon Phoenix has committed 
various crimes. Adam is wanted for mass murder. There is an assortment of criminals who murdered people in this area. Howie is also a pimp. He is wanted on charges of murder and prostitution. Some of you officers are only rookies. You are assigned to veteran officers. You Officer Dana Harris will be working with John Spartan. We are having satellite surveillance and video bites on unsolved mysteries as we are going after Simon Phoenix and his criminal friends. Even Henry Yates himself. Henry Yates had just killed 4 of our officers who were under investigation by internal affairs for bribery by Dominic Palmentarri Los Angeles godfather of the Italian Mafia. We must stop Henry Yates and those criminals working for him before this war breaks out.â€ There is John Spartan sitting in there. There is also a younger Zachary Lamb. Also there is Schmidt who is going to be the co pilot. Healy: â€œYou Zachary Lamb will be working with Officer Schmidt.â€ There are a few women cops in there. One of them is Dana Crystal Harris (24 year old blonde hair woman wearing purple lipstick, purple eye shadow and is in police uniform). Zach Lamb goes over to Schmidt. Lamb: â€œI have been working here for 3 years now. I will help you around.â€ Dana Crystal Harris goes over to John Spartan. Dana Crystal: â€œI am Officer Harris. I am the girl who was a cheerleader at the football games you worked at your earlier years on the force.â€ Spartan: â€œThat was me there.â€ They shake hands. Dana Crystal: â€œI was a cheerleader for UCLA. I attended school there and graduated from there 4 years ago. I was working in an office business since after college. I can see that you smoke. Yuck. I never smoked myself.â€ Spartan: â€œI donâ€™t smoke too much. I am working on quitting.â€

The next day at the turf of Henry Yates. This place is decorated with a spa and gardening. This place looks a bit like a greenhouse. There is Simon Phoenix with many criminals named Adam, Gunther, Howie, Jed, Reggie, Elvin and many more.

Also there is Henry Yates with many of his thugs. Henry Yates: â€œMen. Letâ€™s review. We have Italian mobsters that we are at war with. We also get to kill John Spartan who put me in the military prison 11 years ago.â€ Some Italian mobsters show up along with the under boss Danny Martinetti. Phoenix: â€œItâ€™s Danny Martinetti who has just showed up. I can see them coming ahead. Palmentarriâ€™s men who come down to my fortress will be killed.â€ They pull out guns. Henry Yates and many of those criminals who are in league with him are being fired on. All those criminals pull out their guns. There is a gun fight. Henry Yatesâ€™s men kill those mobsters. Martinetti: â€œYou will die for messing with the Palmentarri gang.â€ Henry Yates kills Danny Martinetti. Henry Yates: â€œThey better not come back. John Spartan is also after us all. He wonâ€™t even accept bribes from those mobsters. They could just kill him. Then we have him out of the way.â€ Simon Phoenix and his criminal friends: â€œYeah!â€ Henry Yates: â€œWe all hate John Spartan.â€

At mob headquarters later on in the day time. Outside there is John Spartan with Dana Crystal Harris. Dana Crystal is driving the police cruiser. They get out of the place. The 2 cops are heading to Dominic Palmentarriâ€™s office. There are cigars on the big bossâ€™s desk. Spartan: â€œYou have done well Officer Harris. You will need your gun drawn to defend yourself.â€ John Spartan and Dana Crystal Harris come in. John Spartan pulls out his gun. He aims it at some mob body guards that try to get their guns. Spartan: â€œDonâ€™t even try it. I am not here to hurt any of you. I need to see Dominic Palmentarri.â€ They donâ€™t do it. They keep their guns holstered. Mob Body Guard: â€œYes. I have heard about Martinetti whacked. Follow me.â€ They escort John Spartan to Dominic Palmentarri. John Spartan and Dana Crystal Harris go to talk to the mob godfather himself. Dominic: â€œWhat brings you here Sgt. Spartan?â€ Spartan: â€œI am here not to arrest you on racketeering charges. One of your under bosses got whacked. I have been after this Simon Phoenix for 2 years. He is in league with Henry Yates as are many criminals friends with him. I knew Henry Yates from the US Army. I almost him when he tried to kill me. I put him in prison in 1988, He has been out for 3 years now. He was on parole. 4 of the cops that were my officers that you bribed were killed by Henry Yates recently. He murdered them. I have hunches as I am going after many criminals out there like Simon Phoenix and Henry Yates and many other criminals. I am one of those few cops without a college degree. I joined the US Army after high school. You could help us bring down Henry Yates and Simon Phoenix along with many of his criminal friends. Only kill if you are to defend yourself.â€ John Spartan is walking around the office while Dana Crystal goes to talk to the mob godfather himself. Dana Crystal: â€œI am Officer Dana Crystal Harris. I am new to the LA PD. I was a cheerleader for UCLA. I was a cheerleader for High School football here in Los Angeles a decade ago. I am a class of 1994 at UCLA.â€ Spartan: â€œWhat did you do to be targeted by the worst criminals ever?â€ Dominic: â€œThereâ€™s a war that they started. Danny Martinetti was on a hit task and he got whacked. I am offering you money from us. Most of my men and me never have gone to college. My under boss Valentine dropped out of college on his freshman year because he was failing. A few other of my enforcers quit college. I dropped out of school when I was 16 years old myself. Tony here graduated high school. We could as a team drop things on Henry Yates and his thugs. Even drop things on Simon Phoenix and his gang. We could drop bricks and stones onto Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal friends. All of them. You are the Demolition Man. I wouldn't even to my men for disappointing me give them to criminals like Jack Jones or Simon Phoenix or his criminal friends just to get them killed. With Simon Phoenix and all of his criminal friends dead along with Henry Yates and criminal gangs to Simon Phoenix or Jack Jones we could bury them all in my turf.â€ Spartan: â€œWe wonâ€™t take bribes. For that if you or your men try to kill me you will end up dead.â€ There are bosses named Robert Pastore, Vinnie Cirica. The under bosses are Tony Guido, Jack Valentine and mob enforcer Edward Sorvino. Dominic: â€œThose are my 2 second in commands Vincent Cirica and Robert Pastore. The under bosses are Tony Guido and Jack Valentine. Edward Sorvino here could be a new under boss in my crime syndicate.â€ Spartan: â€œYou might already be hunted by the state police and the FBI. Leave those worse criminals to me and Officer Harris here.â€ They leave after they talk.

Later on at Henry Yatesâ€™s turf in the day time. There is Henry Yates with his thugs. Simon Phoenix shows up there as do many of his criminal friends. There is a meeting with them. Phoenix: â€œI suspect that John Spartan is talking to our mob godfather rival. It doesnâ€™t look like that they will kill John Spartan.â€ Henry Yates: â€œYou work for me as a hired killer Simon Phoenix. You can go to kill Dominic Palmentarri. The rest of you can pillage a science fair coming up.â€ All those criminals who are working for the warlord leave the place.

At John Spartanâ€™s house at night time. In the living room there is John Spartan with his wife Madeline and daughter Katherine who is 6 years old. They have on the television in the living room. They have on the news. Madeline Spartan: â€œWe are attending he science fair.â€ Spartan: â€œDominic Palmentarri offered me and my rookie a bribe. Thereâ€™s now way they could bribe me. Iâ€™m the Demolition Man.â€ Katherine Spartan: â€œYouâ€™ll be there tomorrow at the science fair will you?â€ Spartan: â€œIâ€™m working tomorrow with my rookie. She went to college when you were a baby.â€

The next day at the police station. There is John Spartan and Dana Crystal Harris in the squad room with many other cops. There is Captain Healy standing up. He is showing photos of those many criminals who will be at the science fair at the LA convention Center (the pre Cocteau Center). Healy: â€œAll right everyone here. Those are the photos of our wanted criminals. The science fair is at the LA Convention Center. I heard reports that our criminals will strike there. Letâ€™s go out and nail them.â€ All those cops depart.

At the LA Convention Center outside. There are many parents with children attending the science fair. Thereâ€™s a banner up there. John Spartanâ€™s wife and daughter are there too. Everyone is walking around. Many of the criminals including Elvin, Gunther, Jed and many others show up. John Spartanâ€™s wife gets onto her cell phone somewhere. Madeline Spartan: â€œI see trouble coming. I am calling for your father and his department.â€ She gets onto the phone. Madeline Spartan (continued): â€œHello. This is Madeline Spartan the wife of Sgt. John Spartan from the LA PD. We have criminals coming to destroy the place. I need the police. I am at the LA Convention Center.â€

In a squad car. There is John Spartan driving this time. Dana Crystal Harris is riding with him. John Spartan hears a radio report. Radio Dispatcher: â€œAny available unit. Thereâ€™s an attack at the LA Convention Center at a science fair.â€ John Spartan heads to the LA Convention Center. John Spartanâ€™s rookie cop gets onto the CB. Dana Crystal: â€œWe are on it.â€

Over at the LA Convention Center outside. The criminals are destroying more. John Spartan shows up from his police car. John Spartan and Dana Crystal Harris get out of their squad car. Spartan: â€œHey dirt bags. You are all under arrest.â€ They go after the criminals there. Somewhere thereâ€™s an airplane. John Spartan grabs it. Elvin: â€œItâ€™s John Spartan. Letâ€™s all have some fun and kill him.â€ Elvin runs up to John Spartan. John Spartan throws this airplane knocking down Elvin. Dana Crystal runs after a bunch of criminals. Some of them try to touch her. Science Fair Thug 1: â€œSheâ€™s a hot chick.â€ She does a jump kick on that criminal. Dana Crystal: â€œDonâ€™t touch me. You are all under arrest on murder charges and criminal conspiracy charges.â€ She and they are beating each other up. John Spartan jumps onto a banner. In the air a helicopter shows up. Itâ€™s Zachary Lamb and his co pilot Schmidt. Schmidt: â€œJohn Spartan must be dealing with all those criminals. How long have you been friends with John Spartan?â€ Lamb: â€œJohn Spartan and I have been friends for 3 years now.â€ They are patrolling the skies. A bunch of thugs try to get their hands on John Spartan. Gunther: â€œRah letâ€™s get John Spartan.â€ John Spartan swings on the banner knocking a bunch of them down. John Spartan gets over to Gunther. Spartan: â€œGunther. You are under arrest for serial murder.â€ John Spartan tries to get his hands on Gunther. Many other police cars show up. Gunther punches John Spartan on the chest. John Spartan punches back. John Spartan jabs Gunther in the face. Dana Crystal defeats the rest of her opponents in the fight. Many of the cops later on take away all those criminals. John Spartan runs into his wife and daughter. Katherine Spartan: â€œDaddy.â€ Madeline Spartan: â€œThat was me who made the call.â€ Spartan: â€œThere are many others still out there along with Simon Phoenix and Henry Yates.â€ They hug. John Spartan and his rookie get back into the car. Spartan: â€œYou drive this time.â€ Dana Crystal is driving the car this time.

Later on at night time at the turf of Henry Yates. Henry Yates is bathing in his spa. There is Adam, Reggie, Howie with his goons and Simon Phoenix. Henry Yates: â€œThere are the mob guys still out there. I want them dead. John Spartan has nailed Gunther and Elvin with many other friends of yours. I want John Spartan dead too.â€ They depart.

At Dominic Palmentarriâ€™s turf in his office. There is the mob godfather with his thugs. There is mob enforcer Edward Sorvino and others who work for him. There are also under bosses Tony Guido and Jack Valentine. Dominic: â€œYou boys go kill Henry Yates and all those criminals who are in league with him. John Spartan has apprehended many other criminals in league with Henry Yates. There is Simon Phoenix with his elite criminals. One of them is Adam who is tough. Others are Reggie and Howie a pimp. There are also men who work for Howie. I want them all dead. You can hit them over the heads with baseball bats or pipes. If many of you come back with all those rivals of ourâ€™s dead then we get to drop blocks and other heavy material on Simon Phoenix and his gang at his fortress and then on Henry Yates and his gang on their turf. On his estate is where we could all drop things on them.â€ Those mobsters depart. Edward Sorvino takes a baseball bat.

On an alley in Los Angeles. There are criminals Adam, Reggie, Howie and Howieâ€™s thugs. The mob guys show up. All those criminals scatter on the streets of Los Angeles. Mob under bosses Jack Valentine and Tony Guido and the under bosses open fire on Howieâ€™s goons. They fire back. 2 of Howieâ€™s goons are killed. Valentine: â€œJust die you screw heads!â€ Edward Sorvino strikes Adam with a baseball bat. Sorvino: â€œNow you die Adam.â€ Adam with his bare hands blocks the baseball bat. Adam rips off this mobsterâ€™s arms. Adam with his hands crushes this mobsterâ€™s skull. Adam: â€œI crushed him.â€ Howie shoots some mob guys with his revolver. Some other mobsters run up to Reggie with pipes. Reggie beats them up with his hands. Adam and Reggie kill them with their pipes. Howie kills a few more. Guido: â€œYou are going to pay for killing our men.â€ The under bosses fire on those villains. Howie kills them with 2 shots. Reggie: â€œWhat will we do to them?â€ Howie: â€œWe should throw their dead bodies into somewhere on the streets. LA is a war zone anyway. They killed my men.â€ Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal friends now pick up the dead mobsters. They have their bodies thrown into the streets.

Later on in the alley. There is John Spartan with Dana Crystal Harris-Burke. There are many other cops there too. They have police tape put there. Spartan: â€œAdam mustâ€™ve ripped of Raymond Sorvinoâ€™s arms. You saw how though he is from a picture of him at the station.â€ Dana Crystal: â€œI worked for behavioral engineering for some time after college. Itâ€™s a business by Raymond Cocteau. He is staring the cryo-prison. If we catch them they will be frozen. It is better than the death penalty.â€ Spartan: â€œMaybe Iâ€™ll put many of Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal friends there and Simon Phoenix himself there. Maybe even Henry Yates.â€

At the turf of Dominic Palmentarri. There is Dominic in his office. The bosses come in to inform him that his gang has been whacked. Vinnie Cirica: â€œIt was criminals who are friends with this elusive criminal master mind named Simon Phoenix who killed your men.â€ Robert Pastore: â€œAlso a ruthless criminal named Adam murdered Edward Sorvino. He ripped his arms off and then crushed him.â€ Dominic: â€œIf we kill all of our rivals than maybe we could build all over again. Thatâ€™s if we win this war and it looks like we are losing this war.â€

Somewhere else in Dominicâ€™s building. There are mob body guards. Simon Phoenix shows up. He has his guns drawn. The mob body guards pull out their guns just as they noticed the intruder. They open fire on each other. Phoenix kills those mob body guards. Simon Phoenix walks through the building. Phoenix: â€œNow Dominic Palmentarri. Where ever you are you are dead.â€ The 2 bosses Cirica and Pastore pull out their guns. They open fire on Simon Phoenix. Phoenix: â€œSimon says â€˜you both get whackedâ€™!â€ Simon Phoenix with both guns kills the 2 mob bosses. Dominic Palmentarri goes up to Simon Phoenix. Simon Phoenix kicks Dominic Palmentarri. Dominic Palmentarri goes for his golf club as he gets up in his office. He grabs it. Dominic: â€œDie Phoenix!â€ He swings the golf club on Simon Phoenix. Simon Phoenix grabs the golf club with his hands. The criminal working for a criminal warlord hits the mob godfather in the face with the golf club. He steals it. Simon Phoenix beats up on Dominic Palmentarri with his golf club. Simon Phoenix pulls out a gun. He draws a bead on the bloodied up mobster. Phoenix: â€œNow you will die. We won the war.â€ He shoots him with it in the head. Phoenix leaves the office.

Later on the next day at the police station. There are the many cops in the squad room. There is John Spartan along with Dana Crystal Harris. Also there is Captain Healy briefing the officers on the mob whacking by those ruthless criminals. Healy: â€œDominic Palmentarri was whacked yesterday. He was beat up with his own golf club and was shot. Also his men were killed. LA is still a war zone and we are fighting to end this war.â€ Spartan: â€œCaptain Healy. I have a hunch that Simon Phoenix beat up on Dominic Palmentarri with a golf club. Phoenixâ€™s criminal friends might be at a Los Angeles night club. We have 3 of them left.â€ Healy: â€œSgt. Spartan. Once we apprehend Simon Phoenixâ€™s criminal friends you and Officer Harris are done working together. You 2 will split up going after Simon Phoenix and Henry Yates.â€

Later on at a night club in Los Angeles. Somewhere in there Adam, Howie and Reggie are hanging out there. They are sitting at a table. Reggie: â€œSimon Phoenix has whacked out Dominic Palmentarri. We now have John Spartan.â€ Adam: â€œI could break John Spartanâ€™s skull.â€ Howie: â€œSimon Phoenix raped a woman. He is facing many criminal charges. John Spartan has a woman rookie cop working for him. John Spartan is in Steve Healyâ€™s unit.â€ Reggie: â€œI have seen pictures of his rookie. She isnâ€™t so bad looking.â€ There are many men and women present. There are bartenders serving drinks. There are people drinking in the background.

Outside there is Dana Crystal Harris in her jeep with Captain Healy and John Spartan riding in it. Dana Crystal is wearing plain clothes. She has on a white t-shirt with ripped blue jeans. The cops get out of the car. The cops have guns drawn. They go into the night club. 

Thereâ€™s a bouncer at the door. LA Nightclub Bouncer: â€œStop right there.â€ Spartan: â€œWe are LA PD. My cop hunch tells me that some hunted criminals are in there.â€ The cops show their badges to the bouncer. LA Nightclub Bouncer: â€œGo in there and arrest them if you need to.â€ They go into the place.

Back inside. The 3 criminals see the 3 cops show up. Healy: â€œLA PD. You are all under arrest for murder and murder conspiracy.â€ Spartan: â€œCome out easy or I will beat you 3 up.â€ Adam: â€œItâ€™s John Spartan and his sexy rookie partner.â€ Howie: â€œItâ€™s Captain Healy.â€ Adam rams into John Spartan. Reggie now gets onto John Spartan. Dana Crystal: â€œBoth of you get off of my veteran officer. You 2 men are under arrest on murder and murder conspiracy charges.â€ Dana Crystal Harris jump kicks Reggie. Dana Crystal: â€œI know who you are.â€ Reggie throws a punch back. John Spartan uppercuts Adam. Reggie gets onto Dana Crystal. Adam starts fleeing. John Spartan runs after him. Reggie throws the female cop to the ground. Reggie: â€œA sexy babe that will try to take me down. I know that you are a former cheerleader and basketball and football. You were at UCLA games.â€ Reggie stomps on Dana Crystal. Dana Crystal grabs Reggie by the foot and throws him to the ground. Dana Crystal gets back up. Captain Healy runs after Howie. Captain Healy catches up to Howie.

Somewhere else in the nightclub. There is John Spartan fighting Adam. Adam throws a punch onto his stomach. Adam: â€œYou John Spartan almost killed Henry Yates.â€ John Spartan punches him on the hand. John Spartan throws a high punch. Adam tries to put his arms on John Spartan. John Spartan punches him in the stomach. John Spartan kicks him on the leg knocking him down. John Spartan puts his handcuffs back on Adam. John Spartan steps on Adam. John Spartan stomps on Adam. Spartan: â€œI have got you now Adam. Some of those who were arrested on your side were put in military prison by me. You are under arrest on murder charges.â€ Adam: â€œI will get my lawyer and youâ€™ll pay for this John Spartan.â€ John Spartan is dragging Adam around the night club.

Back to Dana Crystal vs. Reggie. Dana Crystal is finishing off with Reggie. Reggie tries to get his hands on Dana Crystal. In the background Captain Healy jumps on Howie. John Spartan is dragging Adam around in handcuffs. Captain Healy puts his handcuffs on Howie. Dana Crystal throws a good kick knocking Reggie into his table. Dana Crystal: â€œI was a cheerleader at the UCLA games and I am a black belt.â€ Spartan (to the bartender): â€œWe are LA PD and those 3 criminals here are under arrest. Call for back up.â€ A bartender goes over to the phone to call the police.

Later on Outside. There are many cops loading Adam, Reggie and Howie into police cars. There is John Spartan with Dana Crystal Harris talking with Captain Healy. Healy: â€œYou 2 Sgt. Spartan and Officer Harris. You will be split apart working. You know your way around now Officer Harris.â€ Spartan: â€œI think I know where Henry Yatesâ€™s turf is.â€ Healy: â€œThen Officer Harris and some other rookies will go after Simon Phoenix himself. There maybe other criminals out there too.â€ Those police cars carrying those prisoners leave.

5 days later at the Los Angeles police station outside in the day time. There is Captain Healy with John Spartan and Dana Crystal Harris. Healy: â€œOfficer Harris. I just got a report that Simon Phoenix was spotted at a library. We want you to check it out. Apprehend him if you see him. I know that you are a black belt. Those men that we just arrested are guilty. You John Spartan will be taken by Zachary Lamb in a helicopter.â€ There is Zachary Lamb and his co pilot Schmidt. Dana Crystal Harris gets into her jeep. John Spartan gets into the helicopter. The helicopter gets into the air. The helicopter heads to Jack Jonesâ€™s turf.

At the library in Los Angeles. There is Simon Phoenix present somewhere. There are many men and women there. There are children there too. Thereâ€™s a man putting away books. A man in the library spots Simon Phoenix. He puts on his cell phone. Library Patron: â€œHello. I need the police. I found wanted criminal Simon Phoenix. I am at the Los Angeles library.â€ This man hangs up the phone. Simon Phoenix walks out of the library. Simon Phoenix finds that man who called the police. Phoenix: â€œYou have called the police on me. I am bailing out now.â€ Simon Phoenix throws this library customer against a wall. He bails out. 

On the road. There is Dana Crystal Harris in her jeep. She has a radio with her. Radio Dispatcher: â€œAny available unit. Simon Phoenix was last spotted at the Los Angeles public library.â€ Dana Crystal gets onto her radio. Dana Crystal: â€œThis is Officer Harris here. I am nearby the library.â€ The female cop heads off to the bar. She puts on her siren. 

Later on at the library. Thereâ€™s a SWAT truck there. Dana Crystal parks her car there. The SWAT team gets out of the truck. Dana Crystal pulls out her gun as she comes out of her jeep. Dana Crystal: â€œThe FBI is after Henry Yates. He managed to elude federal agents after him. Sgt. Spartan is dealing with Henry Yates right now.â€ The cops all burst into the library. 

Inside the library. Dana Crystal comes in with the SWAT team. Dana Crystal: â€œEveryone get down. We are hunting down Simon Phoenix.â€ Male Librarian: â€œHeâ€™s not here. He threw a customer against a wall. He got away.â€ Dana Crystal and the SWAT team leave the library.

Outside of the library. There is Dana Crystal and the SWAT team. Dana Crystal: â€œWe are having a city wide man hunt on Simon Phoenix. Weâ€™ll catch him soon. Everyone else in league with Henry Yates is either in prison or dead.â€ Dana Crystal and the other cops leave the place. 

At the turf of Henry Yates. There is Henry Yates with his thugs at his turf. They are readying rockets to blow up places in the city. Henry Yates: â€œAdam, Reggie and Howie have been apprehended. Ready the rockets. We can destroy the prison transports. Weâ€™ll free all those captured by LA PD. We won our war against the Palmentarri crime family. We have John Spartan to annihilate.â€ The helicopter thatâ€™s carrying John Spartan shows up.

Somewhere nearby the place the helicopter lands. John Spartan gets out with his Beretta drawn. Spartan: â€œRight there.â€ The helicopter gets back into the air. Henry Yatesâ€™s thugs open fire. John Spartan fires back. 3 of those thugs shoot at the helicopter. John Spartan shoots those 3 thugs down. Henry Yates is punching in a launch code for his first rocket. John Spartan pulls out an explosive. Spartan: â€œPolice. Nobody move.â€ Yates Thug 1: â€œDie Spartan!â€ The rest of Henry Yatesâ€™s thugs open fire on John Spartan. John Spartan blows them up with his explosive. Spartan: â€œThatâ€™s what you jerks get when you try to kill me.â€ John Spartan aims his gun at Henry Yates. Spartan: â€œHenry Yates. You are under arrest for murder of Dominic Palmentarri. Put your hands in the air.â€ John Spartan gets closer to him. He puts his gun away. Henry Yates kicks John Spartan in the stomach. Henry Yates: â€œI hate cops.â€ John Spartan throws a punch back. Henry Yates punches John Spartan. Henry Yates: â€œJust as you got me in thrown out of the service you will die for it.â€ Spartan: â€œYou and others were targeting schools. You were giving orders to other soldiers bad.â€ Henry Yates: â€œSchools are the enemies of freedom. People can join me.â€ John Spartan grabs his leg with his hand throwing him to the ground. Henry Yates uppercuts back on John Spartan. Henry Yates tries to take the gun from John Spartan John Spartan throws a punch on Henry Yates sending him flying into his own rocket. John Spartan hits the code. The Rocket launches with Henry Yates on it. Henry Yates: â€œYouâ€™ll pay for this John Spartan. You only have Simon Phoenix left to catch. Heâ€™ll kill you.â€ The Rocket gets into the air. It explodes blowing up Henry Yates. Spartan: â€œThatâ€™s what you get for trying to kill me the Demolition Man.â€ John Spartan goes to call for back up.

Later on Captain Healy shows up with more officers. Dana Crystal Harris shows up in her jeep next. She parks her car. She gets out. There are cops putting tape around the place. Spartan: â€œDid you Officer Harris catch Simon Phoenix? I killed Colonel Yates because he tried again to kill me.â€ Harris: â€œWith the SWAT Team we pued him into the library and he got away there. Then we chased him into a bar. He got away again.â€ Spartan: â€œSooner or later weâ€™ll catch Simon Phoenix. I have been after him for 2 years now.â€ Old Spartan: â€œBefore I got frozen I put many criminals in the cryo-prison. Over this time I have captured Simon Phoenix. Simon Phoenix killed 30 hostages and framed me for it. Both I and Simon Phoenix got frozen in the cryo-prison. I killed Simon Phoenixâ€™s offspring 6 years ago 10 years after he took over the criminal empire started by Simon Phoenix himself and all those cryocons thawed out by Simon Phoenix. It was 5 years before devil worshipping.â€

Back to 2048 now 60 years later. Old Spartan: â€œI retired last year after I took down the devil worship ring leader. I have fought Neo Nazis, mobsters, street gangs and all different types of criminals. Lenina is now the chief of the San Angeles police after George Earle retired. We were all in battle against devil worshippers and they tried to kill us all. Simon Phoenix and his entire criminal empire are dead as is Henry Yates and even Raymond Cocteau. Jack Jones was a hired gun sent to kill me and the mob rivals to Henry Yates. Jack Jones got killed by the Tongs shortly before Simon Phoenix and his criminal friends killed them all with the boss.â€ Friendly: â€œThe 3 of us are going now.â€ Lisa: â€œI go back to work tomorrow.â€  There is John Spartan with Edgar Friendly, Lisa Earle, James Huxley and Jack Hensen. John Spartan gives the laser discs to Lisa Earle. John Spartan, Lisa Earle and Edgar Friendly leave the place. 

End


----------



## demolition18

*Fan Fiction*

Demolition Man should have a fan fiction forum just like Star Wars does. I have my ideas for the 2nd movie and novel below. You fans could write more to my novel idea. No one but me has written fan fiction on this movie. I will reply with the rest of the Demolition Man fan fiction.


----------



## demolition18

I have the rest of the fan fiction. There's also a Demolition Man category on www.fanfiction.net. You fans could post Demolition man fan fiction there to fit in with Legacy of San Angeles. I have the rest below.


----------



## demolition18

They should have a Demolition Man forum on this site. Also have a sub forum for fan fiction. You fans could post stories on the forums or links to sites such as www.fanfiction.net.


----------



## demolition18

*New Set of Fan Fiction Part 1*

I have below 5 parts for Legacy of San Angeles. You fans could write more to this novel idea. Here is the first set below.


----------



## demolition18

*New Set of Fan Ficton Part 2*

I have more Demolition Man fan fiction below. This is the rest of my novel idea and ideas for a second and third film.


----------



## demolition18

*Casting Suggestions*

I have below a list of actors who I'd pick for roles. 

*Demolition Man 2*

John Spartan--- John Cena (WWE superstar)

Henry Yates [John Spartan's corrupt army commander and 1996 criminal warlord who hires assorted criminals]--- Val Kilmer (Batman Forever)

Dana Crystal Harris [Rookie cop who has John Spartan as a veteran officer in the LA PD who will 1 day become the Los Angeles police chief]--- Erica Christensen (Flightplan, Swimfan, Traffic)

Dominic Palmentari [Los Angeles mob godfather who is a rivla to Henry Yates and all those criminals who one day get frozen and escape from their cryo-prison]--- Joe Pantoliano (TV's the Sopranos, Larry the Cable Guy: Health Inspector, Daredevil movie)

Simon Phoenix--- Wesley Snipes (he could reprise his role from Demolition Man) or Tyrse (2 Fast 2 Furious) (Tyrese could play Simon Phoenix if Wesley Snipes is too old to reprise his role)

Pre CryoCon Adam--- Jesse "The Body" Ventura (reprising his role from Demolition Man as the thug who killed Raymond Cocteau doing the work for Simon Phoenix) or Stone Cold Steve Austin (another WWE superstar and he could replace The Body if he's too old or runs for US president)

Pre CryoCon Elvin--- Rhino Michaels (reprising his role from Demolition Man) or if he's too old X-Pac (WWE superstar)

Pre CryoCon Kodo--- Toshishiro Obata (reprising his role from Demolition Man) or if he's too old Ken Wantanabe (Batman Begins)

Pre CryoCon Howie--- Shawn Michaels (WWE Superstar)

Pre Cryocon Gunther--- Stevie Ray (WCW superstar)

Captain Steve Healy--- Jeff Daniels (Dumb & Dumber, Speed)

Zachary Lamb--- Lorenz Tate (Biker Boyz)

Co Pilot Schmidt--- No Thoughts

Madeline Spartan--- Kate Winslet (Titanic) 

Katie Spartan--- No Thoughts

Edward Raymond Sorvino [Mob Enforcer who becomes a new under boss of the Italian Mafia]--- James Gandolfini (TV's The Sopranos, 8MM, True Romance)

Danny Martinetti [under boss of the Italian Mafia in Los Angeles]--- Paul Ben Victor (Daredevil Movie, True Romance)

Vincent Cirica [under boss of the Italian Mafia in Los Angeles]--- Tony Cirica (TV's The Sopranos)

Robert Pastore [under boss of the Italian Mafia in Los Angeles]--- Vincent Pastore (TV's The Sopranos)

Yuri Sergei [Russian Mafia boss in LA]--- Ellya Bashkin (Forest Warrior, Spider-Man 2)

Chris Dillion [John Spartan's vetern officer on his rookie days of the LA PD]--- Robert Englund (He played Freddy Kruger in the Nightmare on Elm Street Movies)

Mayor James Huxley [San Angeles mayor in the future and Lenina Huxley's father]--- No Thoughts

Lisa Earle [cop from the future who is the daughter of police chief George Earle]--- Erica Christensen (Swimfan, Traffic, Flightplan)

Lenina Huxley--- Sandra Bullock (reprising her role from Demolition Man in future cameo)

Edgar Friendly--- Denis Leary (reprising his role from Demolition Man in future cameo)

Deputy Mayor Jack Hensen [the deputy mayor of San Angeles in the future]--- No Thoughts

Older John Spartan--- Maybe Adam West (he played Batman on a classical Batman television show)

Not sure on anyone else. 

*Demolition Chick 

(other title: Demolition Man 3)*

Erica Christensen (Flightplan, Swimfan, Traffic) as Lisa Earle & Dana Crystal Harris & Molly Spartan [John Spartan's mother]

John Cena (WWE Superstar) as Michael Drake [Lisa Earle's boyfriend/partner of the NY PD] & John Spartan & Salvatore Spartan [John Spartan's father who once worked for the jury.

Tom Sizemore (Passenger 57, Michael Mann's Heat, Natural Born Killers) as Boris Knox [business man who is the criminal mastermind and descended from Mafia boss Anthony Marconi] & Anthony Marconi [1950's Mafia boss] & Sonny Marconi [Los Angeles Mafia boss and son of New York City Mafia boss Anthony Marconi]

Julian Sands (The Medallion) as Police Chief Larry Byrnes [chief of the New York City Police Department]

Chelsa Field (Masters of the Universe movie) as Dr. Alana Jeffers [scientist and second in command of Boris Knox's criminal empire]

Not sure on who should play a younger Steve Healy, Max Healy, Other mobsters or Lt. Shadix or others in the flash backs. Not sure on who should play Bill, Todd, Sarah, Eve, Otis or Budd.

Maybe some other Italian actors from the Sopranos as Mafia under bosses in flash backs.


----------



## demolition18

I have 2 more characters who I forgot about on the casting list. Michael Imperioli as Jack Valentine and Steve Van Zant as Tony Guido. Lots of actors from the Sopranos as Mafia men who tried to kill Simon Phoenix and his cryocon allies.


----------



## demolition18

*Updates*

I have made changes on my Demolition Man 2 idea. This idea was like similar things from in the first. Simon Phoenix and Adam teamed up together battling the rest of their rivals while they were in league with a villain who I came up with the idea of before they teamed up in the Wasteland battle. 

When Simon Phoenix took over the city Adam and Howie teamed up with 2 criminals who were also taken down by John Spartan in the cryo-prison lobby. It's in a cut out scene in the comic book adaption and what I read in a script. 

A cryocon already thawed out played by Jesse "The Body" Ventura teams up with 3 new recruits who are the first batch of 80 cryocons. John Spartan kills them all. Someone said something on imdb.com on the message boards about the Sly Stallone vs. Jesse The Body fight shown as the only cut footage on various footage clips of Demolition Man when he was watching the biography of Sylvester Stallone on E! channel. 

http://imdb.com/title/tt0106697/board/thread/13669332

You people could read this whole entire thread.


----------



## demolition18

*The Remake Talks*

I think that they should remake Demolition Man with a trilogy. The first could be about the violent times when the cryo-prison was beginning with my prequel idea plot elements. 

They could even have an expanded universe novel one shot. John Cena could star as John Spartan in the remake trilogy. We could see more of the scraps and the forming of San Angeles just as it starts out with Henry Yates who was in the army with John Spartan united Simon Phoenix and those who get frozen in cryo-prison with him as he one day thaws them out and than we see John Spartan make some arrests and the 2nd part of the trilogy is talked about. Simon Phoenix Jr. who is Mac the scrap traitor clones the 6 cryocons and than many other dead thugs to make up clone thugs and he has rivals who workship the devil lead by administator Orlando Keller and his loveley second in command Sabrina Miller a devil priestess with the 3rds in command Mic, Rob and Bone. 

Part 1 

My Demolition Man 2 idea plot elements that starts out when John Spartan was in the army. It's the same cast that I am suggesting. This would be about the cryo-prison's beginning and John Spartan is going after Simon Phoenix as it ends. 

Part 2 

Remake the 1993 movie starring Sylvester Stallone and Wesley Snipes. This time John Spartan in the Wasteland battle kills cryocon Kodo who's played by Toshishiro Obata in the 1993 film. That other cryocon named Beppo is killed by some scraps in the Wasteland battle. Edgar Friendly with his gun blows away the scrap traitor thinking to have killed him with that explosive gun. The remake could have elements of the original film where it begins with John Spartan going off to Simon Phoenix's headquarters. Lenina Huxley and John Spartan still go after Simon Phoenix while Alfredo Garcia with the scraps deal wiht the cryocons Elvin, Francis, Danzig (played by stunt man Billy Lucas) and Adam (played by former pro wrestler Jesse "The Body" Ventura). 

During the chase Simon Phoenix kills former helicopter pilot Zachary Lamb (that part was cut out in the 1993 movie Demolition Man to shorten the running time). Later on Lenina Huxley and John Spartan purse Simon Phoenix and the rest of his gang at the Cocteau Center. John Spartan is heavily armed. Simon Phoenix tries to again kill Raymond Cocteau. He has Adam and Danzig do it and than Elvin and Francis throw Cocteau's dead body into the fire. There are 80 cryocons still frozen. Simon Phoenix goes over to there with Associate Bob to thaw out the rest. Adam stays in Raymond Cocteau's office gaurding it. Simon Phoenix sends Elvin, Francis and Danzig down to kill John Spartan. In the lobby Lenina Huxley and John Spartan play the old trick on the 3 cryocons there. Elvin comes up to John Sparatn and than Elvin is knocked out unconscious by John Spartan. Than Lenina Huxley and John Spartan battle Francis and Danzig. They kill them just as Francis has a smaller gun and Danzig pulls out a knife on John Spartan. 

Than Lenina Huxley and John Spartan encouter Adam in Cocteau's office. John Spartan battles Adam hand to hand. Lenina Huxley with her stun baton strikes Adam knocking him out. John Spartan kicks Adam on the chin to keep him knocked out. John Spartan knocks out Lenina Huxley with his stun baton. He gives her a gun. They discover Simon Phoenix releasing everyone else from the cryo-prison. 

The first batch of cryocons goes after John Spartan in the cryo-prison lobby (from what was cut out in the 93 movie John Spartan battle the Cocteau killer with 3 new recruits and killed them all). There are 4 in each batch of 80 cryocons. The first 4 are Gunther, Howie, Jed and Paul O'Bannon the IRA leader arrested by Dana Crystal Harris-Burke who was one day the San Angeles chief of police and John Spartan's rookie some time before he finally nailed Simon Phoenix. John Spartan shoots and kills Gunther and Jed with his guns. John Spartan cracks Howie's head open. Paul O'Bannon tries to get the guns from John Spartan. John Spartan shoots and kills Paul O'Bannon. 

John Spartan gets to Simon Phoenix at the cryo-prison. All the others are all thawed out. They get to the exterior to the building. John Spartan battles Simon Phoenix in a gun fight and than hand to hand. John Spartan with wires electrocutes Simon Phoenix. John Spartan freezes him and knocks his head off. John Spartan pulls Associate Bob out of the cryo-prison and into the parking lot. 

Like in the 1993 movie at the ending there is police chief George Earle asking John Spartan if he apprehended Simon Phoenix and labels him the villlain responsible for the murder of Dr. Raymond Cocteau. Lenina Huxley goes over to John Spartan and informs him that the 2 other cryocons there she and the scraps killed just as they regained consciousness. Edgar Friendly and Alfredo Garcia are standing out there and it's talked about that Alfredo Garcia killed Elvin and Lenina Huxley this time killed Adam as they tried to kill them and Chief Earle. Lenina Huxley and John Spartan kiss just as they think that all 80 of those cryocons are dead. There are cops all over the parking lot with fire trucks and firemen putting the fire out. It ends with Mac and the 80 cryocons when they meet and than they are starting their new crime syndicate. 

In this society in the remake tattoos and body piercings are on the list of things illegal. Also illegal are cigarettes, cigars, pipes, smokeless tobacco, meat, salt, un educational toys, gasoline and junk food. Also profanity is illegal and like in the 93 movie there's the morality box that buzzes when someone says a bad word. There are people fighting for freedom for all that bad stuff and freedom to smoke cigars just as long as they go outside to smoke. 

Part 3 

For 5 years John Spartan has been going after the remains of Simon Phoenix's crime syndicate and the new leader the offspring of Simon Phoenix who's half African and half Hispanic. It starts out with John Spartan at the lab dealing with the corrupt doctor who gave the data to a scrap years ago while the scraps and Derek Hammer the deputy police chief battle 38 cryocons. John Spartan has met his 2 granddaughters and has a son named Joey present and a daughter named Melissa and he's married to Lenina Huxley. Alfredo Garcia was killed by the offspring of Simon Phoenix. Edgar Friendly is elected as leader of the free San Angeles. John Spartan shows the cops on how to use guns. There are gun fights of John Spartan and his cop and scrap allies battling many clone thugs. Mac has cloned the 6 cryocons along with Gunther, Howie, Jed and Paul O'Bannon. It was war for years. John Spartan talks about his rookie from before he caught Simon Phoenix that has apprehended the IRA leader and a pimp/terrorist who committed the last murder death kill before San Angeles. The scraps Jason, Jackie, Carl, Ryan a few more freedom fighters that survived battle the other half of 76 cryocon survivors along with the clone generals. One of the 76 is Reggie who is second in command to Mac. Associate Bob has become California governor while Edgar Friendly is running for mayor of the free San Angeles. John Spartan blows up the cryocon clones too while Chief Earle's daughter Lisa with her friends battle the cryocon clones who are the generals. Lenina Huxley-Spartan battles Cryocon Reggie. John Spartan in the final battle is facing Mac the offspring of Simon Phoenix. John Spartan blows up Mac and the rest of the villains. Edgar Friendly is mayor of the free San Angeles while Jackie is deputy mayor. 

Does anyone have anymore ideas to fit into a Demolition Man saga remake? You fans could post your ideas there and maybe even write fan scripts with my suggestions for the trilogy. 

I have my fan fiction from [FanFiction.Net :I have 3 links to 3 different stories below. 

*Demolition Man 2*

FanFiction.Net : Demolition Man 2 

*Demolition Chick (other title: Demolition Man 3)*

FanFiction.Net : Demolition Chick 

*Legacy of San Angeles* 

FanFiction.Net : Legacy of San Angeles 

John Cena always as John Spartan and Christopher Walken as Dr. Raymond Cocteau in a Demolition Man remake. Does anyone have any casting suggestions for the characters? If so please reply here?


----------



## demolition18

*UPdates and Remake Casting Suggestions*

I am updating this thread. I have fan scripts for the remake trilogy and casting suggestions. 

John Cena as John Spartan. Michael Beihn as Commander Henry Yates the main villain of the days when the cryo-prison began. Jeff Daniels as Captain Healy. Tom Sizemore or Sylvester Stallone (the original Demo Man) as rival criminal leader Dominic Palmentarri. James Gandolfini as mob enforced turned under boss Edward Raymond Sorvino. Tony Cirica as Mafia Boss Vinnie Cirica. Vincent Pastore as Mafia Boss Robert Pastore. Michael Imperiolli as Mafia under boss Tony Guido. Josehph R. Gannascoli as Mafia under boss Jason "Jack" Valentine. Paul Ben-Victor as Mafia under boss Tony Guido. I would pick other actors from the Sopranos as mobsters who go up against Henry Yates and Simon Phoenix with many of Simon Phoenix's criminal friends. Kate Winslet as Madeline Spartan John Spartan's first wife. 

I would pick Busta Rhymes for the offspring of Simon Phoenix and Andre Benjammin as Simon Phoenix himself. The guy who played Zach on Saved by the Bell as Edgar Friendly. Mario Lopez (as Darrin), Ja Rule (as Carl), Dustin Diamond (as Jason), Scott Wienger (as Jackie), Tony Hale (as Ryan) and David Koechner (as Max) with some unknown actors as Wasteland scraps. Kiera Knightley or Haylie Duff as Lenina Huxley. Christian Bale as a younger Raymond Cocteau. Nick Notle or Christopher Walker or Timothy Dalton as an older Raymond Cocteau. Jack Black as Associate Bob. Lorenz Tate as a younger Zachary Lamb. Samuel L. Jackson as an older Zachary Lamb. Not sure on who should play Chief George Earle. Not sure on who should play Warden William Smithers older or younger. Not sure on who should play Alfredo Garcia. Not sure on who should play Erwin. 

Cryocons and other criminal friends to Simon Phoenix. 

Stone Cold Steve Austin or Bill Goldberg as Adam (played by Jesse "The Body" Ventura in the original 1993 movie) 

Kurupt as Beppo 

Booker T. as Gunther 

Eric Esteband as Kodo 

Shawn Michaels as Howie 

Scott Hall as Reggie 

Jay Z as Francis 

Vanilla Ice as Danzig 

X-Pac as Elvin 

Not sure on who to play Jed but in the comic book adaption he has long black hair. 

Not sure on who should play IRA leader Paul O'Bannon 

Daniel Bernheart as Jack Jones 

Devil Worshippers who are the rivals to the crime syndicate started by Simon Phoenix. 

Diamond Dallas Page as Orlando Keller the leader of the band 

Ali Larter as Sabrina Miller the evil high priestess 

Kane and the Undertaker as Barney and Ian. 

Joe Mangeaniello (played Flash Thompson in the Spider-Man movies) as Mick 

Justin Niell (he played a bully in the first Spider-Man film) as Bone 

Michael Papajohn (Larry the Cable Guy: Health Inspector, Spider-Man movies, Spawn) as Rob 

There might be others on the list. Tom Wilson as James Macmillan the tough cop. 

Erica Christensen as LA PD officer Dana Crystal Harris younger 

Leslie Easterbrook (The Devil's Rejects, Police Academy movies) or Joanna Cassidy as older Dana Crystal Harris-Burke the former San Angeles police chief 

Brendan Fehr as Jonathan Burke a scrap 

Not sure on who should play John Burke 

Larry Fishburne as African Mafia Boss Luther Rockwell in flash back 

Jet Li as Tongs Boss Lee Chang in flash back 

Not sure on who should play cops in John Spartan's unit bribed by the rivals to John Spartan's worst enemies. 

Anyone else there could be the ideas on that link. Here's the link to the fan scripts. 

Rob Schnider as Dr. Gregory Cobbs

View attachment Demolition Man Criminal Wars.doc

View attachment Demolition Man Remake.doc

View attachment Demolition Man Remake Part 2.doc

View attachment Demolition Man Geriatric Method.doc


----------



## starman7

I quite liked it, but I think I preferred "JUDGE DREDD". 

As much as I like Sandy Bullock (nice!) I adore Diane Lane (yowza!)


----------



## Cayal

Man someone is totally obsessed with this movie.

What are the three sea shells for?


----------



## KJ Pixie

Jaire said:


> Man someone is totally obsessed with this movie.


 
Yeah, no kidding. Geez.

I was never a really big fan or the movie.  It just seemed so thrown together.  But, then again, I only watch it when it's on TNT or TBS, which kills any movie.


----------



## demolition18

I have made some changes on all of my Demolition Man fan fiction as the cops bribed by Wesley Snipes's character's rival criminals have names and more of the Jesse Ventura fight in the Wasteland. This would be more on Denis Leary vs. Jesse Ventura and those scraps who attack that cryocon are who appear on the crowd before Sylvester Stallone with Sandra Bullock go after Wesley Snipes and the rest of his criminal gang. This is more with the scraps battling the evil villain's criminal gang.


----------



## Tansy

I must admit I love this film in a tongue in cheek way 

I hadn;t realised Nigel Hawthorne had died, I really should turn the tv on occasionally


----------



## GoodyGoody

Its been so long since i watched Demolition Man, I do remember it being cheesy for some strange reason tho.


----------



## demolition18

I have made changes on my Demolition Man remake trilogy ideas. 

*Comic Book Prequel Thread*

IMDb :: Boards :: Demolition Man (1993) :: Remake Trilogy Ideas

*The Remake*

IMDb :: Boards :: Demolition Man (1993) :: Remake Trilogy Ideas

*The Geriatric Method*

IMDb :: Boards :: Demolition Man (1993) :: Remake Trilogy Ideas

*Demolition Chick*

IMDb :: Boards :: Demolition Man (1993) :: Remake Trilogy Ideas


----------



## demolition18

*Commercial Footage with Jesse Ventura Fight*

Long ago Shaun213 posted a thread stating that there was footage of Demolition Man shown during commercial break during the biography of Sylvester Stallone. 

I have been looking for that footage when Stallone's character fights the cryocon played by the Body. It was cut out and this person asked for it. 

I can't find it anywhere on downloads or even that footage on youtube. This could be a part only made for commercial. 

If any more of you saw that footage please reply here.


----------



## demolition18

*Number of Thugs*

I have a thread from the Internet movie database. 

This is the start of a thread by thanos 57. 

Simon Phoenix has Cocteau thaw out around 5 or 6 "special men" in order to carry out his plans. We even see them all gathered in the "underground city" area drinking beer with Phoenix. Spartan and Huxley enter Cocteau's building and take out two of them. So, what happened to the others? They weren't with Phoenix at the end; they just vanished. 
Movie mistake? 

Reply 1

They probably figured "To hell with this, I'm off to my own reign of terror!"

Reply 2

Maybe there was hope for a sequel?

A link to my reply.

IMDb :: Boards :: Demolition Man (1993) :: Number of thugs.

The script is on this link where we could guess the character fates. 

http://www.dailyscript.com/scripts/demolition-man_production.html 

I was guessing there that Jesse Ventura either plays Albert or Charlie. Charlie lies dead and John Spartan shoots down and kills Albert and he even kills Beppo who could be a yakuza boss. But than when the dead bodies are shown there are only Albert and Beppo. Charlie's body must've vaporized or nowhere to be found and 2 of the 3 dead guys were found by scraps and carried them on liters. 

This should be put in the movie slip up. Jesse Ventura's character's disappearence must be a writer's error. I could fill that in with my fan writing. 

In what was cut out Jesse Ventura's character with 3 other thugs go downstairs to kill John Spartan and they fail. Lenina Huxley and John Spartan take out 3 of them (that X-Pac look alike is killed or knocked out by John Spartan as he calls out his name). 

There are stories with writer's errors. They could've had John Spartan battle Simon Phoenix and those thugs at the cryo-prison and John Spartan shoots them down and Jesse Ventura's character down. 

Someone said that in a commercial with the cut footage there's Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura in cut out footage or maybe only made for commercial. 

Something else they could've done like if we knew some action scenes were going to be cut out is having Lenina Huxley and John Spartan fight 2 more cryocons in the office when they discover Raymond Cocteau dead as Lenina Huxley could've kicked the butts of the 2 men who threw Cocteau's dead body in the fire and Sylvester Stallone's character could've than battled the cryocon played by Jesse Ventura or otherwise John Spartan knocks out that same cryocon who kicked the chair out of the way and than Jesse Ventura's character could've been at the cryo-prison gates with that same gun in hand that he killed Raymond Cocteau with. 

Than maybe Jesse Ventura's character could jump on the red car and try to crush John Spartan but than John Spartan could've ran down the cryocon played by Jesse Ventura. 

What happens is that Lenina Huxley and John Spartan after Lenina Huxley knocks one guy unconscious and kills the other aims her stun baton at where Jesse Ventura's character vanished and than John Spartan aims gun at where the X-Pac (that's a former WWE wrestler) look alike vanished. Maybe they could've had them fight 2 more when they discovered Raymond Cocteau dead. 

They could've than thrown 2 cryocons into each other knocking them out. That's something they should've done. 

The production may've gotten dumber. This isn't in the novelization or script or comic book adapation that when Lenina Huxley and John Spartan disover Raymond Cocteau dead they are aim the gun and stun baton for 5 seconds as they burst into the office and discover Raymond Cocteau dead. 

Did any more of you notice that Lenina Huxley aim the stun baton and John Spartan aiming the revolver right where at a few cryocons standing there?


----------



## demolition18

*Never Before Scene Footage that I knew about and what I knew*

There was footage cut out and we see some of the cut footage in commercials like John Spartan with the revolver in hand at the bottom of the cryo-prison building and it's even seen on a trading card along with John Spartan fighting the cryocon played by Jesse Ventura. 

Also what was cut out is the Cocteau image. I know the cut out scenes from reading the novelization and reading the comic book adapation. They go in order like some of them were cut out to shorten running time. 

I even read the scripts to the movie. 

1. John Spartan sees his wife for the last time and his wife and daughter are there. 

2. Simon Phoenix killing Dr. Mostow. 

3. Chief Earle talking to Raymond Cocteau before visiting the museum. 

4. Simon Phoenix when he goes to thaw out 6 cryocons. 

5. More of the Wasteland battle like when Edgar Friendly kills a cryocon and John Spartan kills the Japanese cryocon along with John Spartan finding his daughter. 

6. Simon Phoenix kills Zachary Lamb. 

7. John Spartan identifying 2 of the 6 cryocons killed in the underground battle and John Spartan gets his badge back from his daughter. 

8. Simon Phoenix sends any of those 6 cryocons downstairs to kill John Spartan when Jesse Ventura's character vanishes like magic. 

9. Lenina Huxley and John Spartan play the old trick on some cryocons and they shoot an empty elevator and than John Spartan takes out a cryocon calling out "Elvin" and than "thought it was you". Elvin is the cryocon that kicked the chair out of the way. 

10. Showing a few of the new cryocons. In the novelization the cryocon named Adam played by Jesse Ventura is not present with 3 of the 80 cryocons and we assume that he died slowly as he was the thug with the bullet in the forehead. 

11. John Spartan in the cryo-prison lobby fighting 4 insane killers. John Spartan fights either 3 or 4 new guys and than Jesse Ventura's character. 

The Jesse Ventura fight was shown long ago in the cut out footage but might only be made for commercial. 

They should have a DVD with those scenes if they were all filmed. 

I saw them in the comic book adaption and there are some changes on Jesse Ventura's character's clothes. 

In the comic book adapation you'll know that those 3 new guys have on cryo-prison clothing since they had just gotten thawed out and 1 cryocon was already thawed out and is in scrap clothing. 

What happens is that John Spartan has the cryocon played by Jesse Ventura doing the choke hold on him. John Spartan has the gun aimed over his shoulder and fires shooting and killing Jesse Ventura's character. 

Maybe Warner Brothers Film Studios doesn't have any thoughts of releasing any of thier movies on DVD with deleted scenes or uncut versions of the movie. Usually Warner Brothers doesn't but they should have a Demolition Man special edition DVD since we didn't see Jesse Ventura fight physically. 

There is no access to those scenes.


----------



## demolition18

*We Need a Director's Cut or Special Edition*

I heard about some scenes cut out of Demolition Man. I think that they should release a special edition DVD restoring those scenes like the killing of Zachary Lamb by Simon Phoenix, John Spartan's daugther's scenes and the Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight scene. 

Maybe than there could be more fan fiction on this movie on Unleash Your Imagination - FanFiction.Net. 

Because I am the only one to write Demolition Man fan fiction and Jesse Ventura's fight scene with Sylvester Stallone got cut out I yelled at some girl for having a pierced bellybutton because it is illegal in San Angeles for tattoos and body piercings since they can be bad for you. She than kept say *beep* You! *beep* You! *beep* You!" and she could set off the morality box getting allot of those tickets. 

I hate body piercings. Tongue piercing can cause aids so that could be a good reason to outlaw this stuff in Demolition Man. Also smoking is illegal and I think that people look stupid smoking cigarettes and lots of real life politicians in the US would like to outlaw cigarettes since they increase preventable health care costs. 

Getting back on this thread there could be a feature of deleted or extended scenes and we could find out the fates of the rest of the six cryocons. They could have alternate scenes there too. 

Shaun213 started a thread that talks about Jesse Ventura's fight scene cut out of Demolition Man. 

A reply by a fan. 

Yes, if there is film that needs a special edition it is this film. Hopefully, when the forthcoming John Rambo film comes out and is a success like Rocky Balboa, WB will consider a new DVD set for Demolition Man. 

My Reply Back. 

How did you know about Rambo 4 and Demolition Man? 

Today is the release date of Rambo 4. They should've thought of a Demolition Man special edition when Arnold Schwarzenegger got elected governor of California. Maybe than we could see Denis Leary or Jack Black battle Jesse Ventura in a gun fight. 

I am updating this thread. Maybe this could be put into the FAQ. 

The movie has a wide screen side on the DVD. No deleted scenes. 

No. We won't be able to download cut out scenes. Maybe those cut out scenes are forever lost. 

They should have a special edition no matter how well Rambo 4 does. 

They should've done this years ago. It's disappointing not to see a Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight. 

The only Demolition Man DVDs recent are those on the Sylvester Stallone film favorites. I just posted a thread talking about never before seen footage. Most of the 6 cryocons just vanish. They all get killed or incapacitated. 

Maybe we should write to Warner Brothers and tell them that Demolition Man needs a special edition DVD and us being disappointed not to see a Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight since they played enemies to each other.


----------



## demolition18

*This movie needs an expanded universe*

I think that this movie needs an expanded universe like Star Wars did. An in EU there could be lots of Jesse Ventura fights or what happens in the Wasteland when Sylvester Stallone pursues Wesley Snipes on the road. 

I have a link for my fan fiction based on my ideas for an expanded universe novel. 

Legacy of San Angeles, a Demolition Man fanfic - FanFiction.Net 

I think that some books and comics would be cool like maybe back story comic books or post ending books or comics. 

Someone who used to sell me comic books told me that if Demolition Man had done better there would've been prequel comic books to the movie and maybe a Jesse Ventura fight. 

I also loved that show called Walker Texas Ranger. There was an episode of that show when a villain believes to be Lucifer and that's what gave me the idea of devil worshipping villains in the expanded universe novel idea.


----------



## demolition18

*Movie Disappointments and what should've been done for doing better Talk*

There were disappointments in the movie like no Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight. I was very disappointed by that. 

That's what could've been done possibly that this film did better. They should've never cut that part out of the movie at the cryo-prison. They couldn't than in the end had Sylvester Stallone fight both Jesse Ventura and Wesley Snipes in a gun fight and than Sylvester Stallone's character kills Jesse Ventura's character and battles Wesley Snipes hand to hand. 

If any of you have other disappointments please reply here telling us what disappoints us with the movie. 

Than maybe this movie could've had a special edition DVD. 

I would pick James Gandolfini as the mobster who tries to strike the cryocon played by Jesse Ventura with baseball bat. Jesse Ventura plays Adam. there are plans for Kodo to slash John Spartan and Adam to crush him but in the novelization Adam doesnt' attempt to crush JOhn Spartan. What a disappointment in the novelization of the movie.


----------



## demolition18

*Help Get a new DVD*

I created a petition to get a Demolition Man special edition DVD. It's on this link... Get a Demolition Man Special Edition DVD and Released on Blu-Ray Petition 

You could sign it there.


----------



## demolition18

I created a petition to get a Demolition Man special edition DVD. It's on this link... Get a Demolition Man Special Edition DVD and Released on Blu-Ray Petition

You could sign it there. 

I have another link for another petition. I hope more will sign it. 

Get Demolition Man released on blu-ray and a special edition DVD Petition


----------



## demolition18

I am updating this thread. I believe that Demolition Man 2 with John Cena starring in it would be a reboot of the film series.


----------



## demolition18

This thread is being updated. I need to be acknowledged.


----------



## Rodders

Well one thing's for sure, you certainly come across as a lover of all things Demolition man. 

For the record, i have this at home and have watched it a few times. Whilst it is entertaining, i'm afraid that it'll never be right up there for me. 

What about Judge Dredd? What did you think about that. Not a popular argument, but I personally enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave

I still like the shells part, I had to get the video and watch the film again just to find out what peachy and Annette were on about.


----------



## demolition18

*John Spartan vs. the Bad Guys (questions needs answering)*

I have a Demolition Man question that needs answering. It says on the trading cards that John Spartan and the armed scraps retaliate in a scene of complete bloody chaos from the Wasteland attack and also there's this link that says Lenina Huxley and John Spartan go after them. 

Demolition Man - Utopia or Dystopia? 

Are those 2 cops in Demolition Man played by Sylvester Stallone and Sandra Bullock trying near the conclusion of the movie to arrest the rest of Wesley Snipes’s henchmen too? I wasn't so sure of what those 2 cops do to these 4 thugs when they are out of bullets. The 2 cops don't know how many thugs total and they can only feel Wesley Snipes’s accomplices being sent downstairs. There are no deleted scenes on the DVD. 

With the kill the cop over and over again plot Jesse Ventura’s character doesn’t try to shoot Sylvester Stallone’s character. Wesley Snipes and his gang are escaped convicts. The cops knew very little of Wesley Snipes having accomplices. The cops are trying to arrest Wesley Snipes’s character and the old man who remade the world. The cops don't even know how many accomplices total to Wesley Snipes’s character. 

There’s no way a 20th century cop would leave these criminals alone. Did he try to arrest every villain underground? I know that Sly Stallone is trying to find out all of Wesley Snipes’s accomplices. Most of those 6 men are his arrests. What do they do to those 4 thugs after they waste bullets? I know that there the 2 cops are going after every villain out there in the city of San Angeles. I know that these 6 men weren't that important. I know that John Spartan wants to kill them all. John Spartan does know that Simon Phoenix thawed out cryocons and knows that there’s more than 2. 

I know that he doesn’t know how many men total that Simon Phoenix thawed out. I think that the scraps over throw any cryocon that survives as they take over. There were scraps and Edgar Friendly that fought the 6 guys Simon Phoenix has (2 of them were killed) to help Simon Phoenix take over. Now when Simon Phoenix and his goons take over Edgar Friendly and the armed scraps must over throw Phoenix and his gang. But many people assumed easily that all 6 of those men get killed off. 

I'm not so sure but I would think that John Spartan and Lenina Huxley are trying to arrest any of those 6 men that live near the end. The 2 cops don't know that much that Simon Phoenix had thawed out cryocons. I would think that they are trying to find out how many total and all of the guys that Simon Phoenix had already thawed out. 

Also when Lenina Huxley and John Spartan go to confront Dr. Raymond Cocteau about his connection to Simon Phoenix before they go after Simon Phoenix in the Wasteland why don't they just arrest him? I would think that near the end they try to arrest him as they go after Simon Phoenix and his gang when they kill him. This needs answering.


----------



## demolition18

*Sandra Bullock aiming the stun baton (question needs answering)*

Can anyone tell which way Lenina Huxley was standing aiming her stun baton in the office when she bursts in? She had to be either straight or diagnal. It's hard to tell from the view. 

John Spartan bursts into the office with gun drawn. He's not searching aiming the gun everywhere. Just at where 2 of the 6 CryoCons had simply vanished. Lenina Huxley doesn't go searching the whole office with the stun baton aimed all over the office as the 2 are going after Simon Phoenix and his gang and than they search the office for Simon Phoenix and Raymond Cocteau. 

Please anyone answer this question if you can on the way Lenina Huxley was facing. If you don't know you could just answer hard to tell.


----------



## demolition18

I have 2 replies that are questions needing answers to them. Which ever any of you answer please post on the reply "re: what ever".


----------



## demolition18

*Fan Fiction Updates*

*Legacy of San Angeles* 

Legacy of San Angeles, a Demolition Man fanfic - FanFiction.Net 

*To Catch a Maniac* 

To Catch a Maniac, a Demolition Man fanfic - FanFiction.Net 

*Bon Appetit* 

Bon Appetit, a Demolition Man fanfic - FanFiction.Net 

*To Catch a Criminal Gang* 

Jedi Council Forums - Fan Fiction on Various Movies 30245326/ 

*Demolition Man 2: The Beginning* 

Demolition Man 2: The Beginning, a Demolition Man fanfic - FanFiction.Net 

*Demolition Man 3: The Geriatric Method* 

Demolition Man 3, a Demolition Man fanfic - FanFiction.Net 

*Remake Trilogy* 

Jedi Council Forums - Movie Remake Fan Fiction 30245419/


----------



## AE35Unit

Man there's some long posts in this thread! 
Have watched this film but its been a while and all I can remember is the crappy song at the end. 
Must re watch it sometime


----------



## demolition18

There aren't much more signatures on my petition. Did anyone else see that commercial long ago with the cut footage with Sylvester Stallone fighting Jesse Ventura? That person who posted the Internet Movie Database thread of that is no longer there.


----------



## demolition18

I have a link below for a question that has been unanswered. I hope that people care or I will scream at people for pierced tongues and bellybuttons with those who hate tattoos and body piercings. Maybe nobody knows the answer to this question. 

Mania Forums | Mania.com


----------



## Dave

If I'm being perfectly honest, this is a seriously under-rated film, but no one is as passionate about it as you are. Your posts here at Chronicles on it border upon being spam, but I allow them because I can see it is really some kind of obsession with you. You just aren't going to get the replies you are looking for to your petitions because no one else is anywhere near as passionate about it. It is no good haranguing people about that.

The best you can do is to keep spreading the word about it. Sandra Bullock (now with an Oscar this year) in one of her first roles. Stallone, Snipes, and Nigel Hawthorne as a villain. It has a lot going for it and the tongue-in-cheek humour is always pitched at exactly the right level.

As a suggestion, why don't you make a film yourself - all you need is a digital camcorder, windows movie maker, some friends and some props. Find a concrete jungle for a futuristic set. Post the whole thing on You tube and see how many people watch it?


----------



## demolition18

I used to yell at other people for smoking as cigarettes are illegal in Demolition Man. I scream at those with pierced tongues and bellybuttons as the movie would've done better maybe if there was a Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight shown and all cryocon fates were resolved maybe. What I was asking was about a Demolition Man 2 starring John Cena 4 years ago that I discovered on cinescape.com that is now known as mania. There were those who I e-mailed asking what Demolition Man 2 was supposed to be and I would think that by now it got cancelled. Demolition Man prequels or sequels should just be left as fan fiction. 

There isn't much fan fiction on the movie on those fan fiction sites. I yelled at some girls for having thier bellybuttons pierced since it is illegal in Demolition Man and that's something I think should be illegal. I can't stand those tattoos and piercings. I am a fan fiction writer. You could ask for a document as you people message me and I'll post the fan fiction document with links to all of my fan fiction. I have been writing fan fiction for as long as I have been working in a local school in the kitchen. That would be 8 years and 3 months now.


----------



## demolition18

*Update*

I have a thread on this link on the Internet Movie Database. Someone told me that this movie a prequel script was written. Warner Brothers didn't cast actors or even go into production of the prequel. It was just written. There are many replies on this thread. 

IMDb :: Boards :: Demolition Man (1993) :: So much has changed

I can't find the script for the prequel anywhere on the Internet. I hope they could post an unproduced draft.


----------



## demolition18

I heard on the so much has changed thread that a Demolition Man prequel was written. It was scrapped and no actors casted. I yelled at others for smoking that it's illegal in this movie as I was disappointed not to see a Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight. People told me there could be a sequel which is never happening. 

Someone told me there was long ago supposed to be a Demolition Man 2 with Jesse Ventura this time as the main villain. They could give minor characters in the film more important roles in the sequel like Simon Phoenix's minions and Captain Healy played by someone from the Lethal Weapon movies that put John Spartan in the cryo-prison. 

I heard that the prequel starts off with John Spartan starting to go after Simon Phoenix and leads up to the film. Maybe there could be a Jesse Ventura fight in the prequel and Jesse Ventura we know wasn't offered to reprise his role as one of Simon Phoenix's minions. 

Those men release whether it's the 6 already released by Simon Phoenix or everyone else in the cryo-prison could become more important to the prequel. Maybe in the final battle it's John Spartan vs. the henchman played by Jesse Ventura. 

I know the names of the 6 cryocons already released. I also read the novelization to the movie. Many of us could assume that all 6 of those cryocons are dead in the end as John Spartan killed Simon Phoenix. 

Adam--- played by Jesse Ventura who does the work for Simon Phoenix in killing Dr. Raymond Cocteau and the scene where he is killed by John Spartan after John Spartan kills 3 of the 80 men being defrosted in the end. 

Beppo--- an African American assumed to be killed in the Wasteland battle with the rebels. 

Danzig--- The one who's played by stunt man Billy Lucas that gets killed by Lenina Huxley. He's the only Phoenix thug seen kiled in the movie as he pulls a knife on John Spartan with Lenina Huxley. 

Elvin--- The one who throws Dr. Raymond Cocteau's body in the fire after kicking the chair out of the way. 

Francis--- The other who threw Dr. Raymond Cocteau's dead body in the fire. He's the one knocked unconscious by Lenina Huxley. 

Kodo--- The Japanese American who's assumed to be killed in the Wasteland battle. 

3 of the new recruits are Gunther, Howie and Jed. They are the ones in the cut out scene like shown in the comic book adapation to be teaming with Adam (Jesse "The Body" Ventura). 

Many those men already released and others released in the end were and weren't part of Simon Phoenix's gang before they went in. Maybe there are men Simon Phoenix thaws out in total there were part of his gang and others weren't part of his old criminal gang like in his criminal empire he's rebuildin in the end. 

Someone said to have seen a script on the web years ago. I saw a script on the web that came before the final draft. 

There's the petition for a Demolition Man Special Edition... 

Petitions at GoPetition - Great tools to Petition Online .html or http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/get-a-demolition-man-special-edition/ . That has the picture of Jesse Ventura's character with 3 of the new recruits to where John Spartan takes all 4 of them on by himself. 

Maybe at the beginning of the movie Simon Phoenix had left in his gang his guards at his fortress. 

I hope that they'll post the script on the web. Maybe even the Daily Script. It's unproduced but could still be posted to please the fans. 

I heard somewhere that John Cena was supposed to do a Demolition Man 2 as Warner Brothers with WWE was going to bring back the prequel that was written long ago. There's no way now a prequel would ever happen. I wrote 2 sequels and have them posed on Unleash Your Imagination - FanFiction.Net & the force dot net non Star Wars fan fiction message board. I even wrote ideas for an expanded universe and maybe in an EU we could see more of the minor characters and resolve other cryo-con fates. 

Maybe the prequel script could be posted on fan fiction dot net under the Demolition Man category with maybe permission from Warner Brothers just like Escape from Cleavland was posted under the Escape from New York/LA category.


----------



## Dave

Maybe, it's time to watch a different film - just a suggestion


----------



## demolition18

My new favorite movie is the Russell Crowe Robin Hood. It's just that in Demolition Man tattoos and body piercings are illegal along with cigarettes and can't stand that stuff. A decade ago as of not seeing a Sylvester Stallone vs. Jesse Ventura fight I screamed at others for smoking cigarettes.


----------



## J Riff

Be careful, cigarettes are big government drug money.*)


----------



## Brian G Turner

I think this thread has more than outlived its usefulness. Thread closed.


----------

